# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Սերիալներ

## NINOK

ինչ կարծիք ունեք սերիալների մասին ......??????? ինչ սերիալներ եք դիտել   և դիտում......
ես այժմ դիտում եմ  << мятежный дух>> երիտասարդական սերիալը..և իմ կարծիքով  շատ լավ սերիալ է........ :Hands Up:           սերիալի գլխավոր դերերում է  իրականում գոյություն ունեցող Արգենտինական  մի խումբ  << Erreway >>,,,ի միջայլոց  նրանց   երգերը լավն են.,.նաև <<հազարից մեկ>> դիտում եմ <<Արտասովոր Անաստասիա >>սերիալը........իսկ դուք???????????????? :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ սիրում ցանկացած տեսակի սերիալ
Ես այդքան ժամանակ չունեմ, որ ամեն օր նույն ժամին հեռուստացույց միացնեմ  :Angry2:

----------


## kiki

Ճիշտն ասած մի ժամանակ, երբ ժամանակ ունեի , փորձում էի դիտել, բայց մի-քանի սերիա հետո նյարդային համակարգիս վրա սկսում էին ազդել... :Sad:  
մեկ-մեկ նայում եմ ռուսական սերիալները, որոնք ամենաշատը մի 10 սերիաից են , հետաքրքիր ու իմաստ կա մեջը: իմաստի  բացակաըությունը մի քանի րոպե նայելուց հետո երևում է արդեն... մեծ հաճույքով նայել եմ "Բրիգադա" սերիալը, բայց 2-րդ անգամ էլ չկարողացա...վերջերս նորից կրկնեցին, քանի որ վաղուց չէի տեսել, կրկին նայեցի...

հաճույքով նայու էի նաև "ֆրենդս"-ը :Hands Up:  : այ այս սերիալը շատ լավն է, ընդհանրապես սիրում եմ երբ հումոր կա, ու հետաքրքրություն, ու ամեն անգամ մի նորություն...որից չես հոգնի...հիմա Արմենիան ցույց  է տալիս, բայց թարգմանությունը մի քիչ այլ է, ավելի հայաստանյան ոճի մեջ...ժամանկ չի լինում, նայում եմ երբ պատահում է...

իսկ մանկությունս անցել է "Առաջին համբույրները" և "Էլենն ու ընկերները" սերիալը նայելով...իմ սերնդակիցները հավանաբար հիշում են...այ << мятежный дух>>-ը նամն սերիալ է, իմ փոքր քույրերն են նայում, ամեն օր խնդրում են ինձ սայտը նրանց մտնել, ես ել չեմ բացում...հավես չունեմ :Smile:

----------


## John

ընդհանրապես սերիալներ չեմ դիտում,հազարից մեկ  <<Մեղքի գույնն>> եի նայում,են ել պրծավ,տենց ել վերջը չտեսա... :Smile:

----------


## Սահակ

Ես ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում քանի որ ոչ մի ալիքի չեմ գրվել։ ԱՄՆ-ում հեռուստացույց նաելը փողով է։

----------


## kiki

ոչ մի ալիք???անգամ լուրեր չես լսում, կամ երաժշտական ալիքներ չես դիտում...???տխուր է... :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

Առաջ շատ էի սիրում դեդեկտիվ սերիալներ դիտել: Հիմա ժամանակս չի հերիքում:
Նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, հիմա այդպիսի սերիալներ ցուցադրու՞մ են,  թե՞ ոչ  :Think:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ժամանակին ես էլ էի նայում: Մեծ հաճույքով նայում էի "Պուարո"-ն, "Լեյտենանատ Կոլոմբո"-ն, "X-files"-ը, "Friends"-ը ու էլ չեմ հիշում, դե սրանք իմ սիրած սերիալներն էին, էնտեղ լիքը մանր-մունր էշություններ էլ եմ նայել, որոնք հիմա ուզած-չուզած նայում եմ, երբ լինում եմ տատիս տանը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իհարկե, կան։ Ես, օրինակ, նայում եմ «Մարշալ Ռոկա» իտալական սերիալը։ Շատ լավն է, հումորով։ :Smile:  
Երբեմն ուրիշ սերիալներ էլ եմ նայում, չնայած որ մեծ մասամբ հիմարություն են... :Blush:

----------


## Վազգեն

Ես էլ ժամանակին «Դալլաս» սերիալն էի նայում։  Ոչ իմ ցանկությամբ։ Ուղղակի սերիալի ցուցադրման  ժամերին ընտանիքով նստում էինք ճաշելու հեռուստացույցի առաջ։  Տնեցիքին մի քանիսնը Դալլաս էին նայում։  Սկզբում չէի բողոքում. դե մի քանի սիրունի դերասանուհիներ կային, հետո ես էլ վարաքվեցի  :Blush:

----------


## Սահակ

> ոչ մի ալիք???անգամ լուրեր չես լսում, կամ երաժշտական ալիքներ չես դիտում...???տխուր է...


Իրականում ես կարամ մեկ կամ երկու ալիք ձրի բռնեմ օդային անտենայով։ Բայց դրանք ել չեմ նայում։

Լուրերի և երաժշտության համար օգտագործում եմ ինտեռնետ։ Կինոները նայում եմ կամ թատրոնում կամ DVD-ներով։

DVD ասեցի ու ինքս հիշեցի, որ նաել եմ DVD-ներով ու շատ դուրս եկել է «Deadwood» սերիալը։

Վազգեն դու «Deadwood»-ը նաեցի՞ր։ PBS-ը նաեցի՞ր։

----------


## Վազգեն

> DVD ասեցի ու ինքս հիշեցի, որ նաել եմ DVD-ներով ու շատ դուրս եկել է «Deadwood» սերիալը։
> 
> Վազգեն դու «Deadwood»-ը նաեցի՞ր։ PBS-ը նաեցի՞ր։


 Չէ, Սահակ, դեռ «Deadwood»–ը չեմ նայել։ Ամառվա արձակուրդների ընթացքում երևի։

  Իսկ այ PBS ալիքի «Հայոց Եղեռն» դոկումենտալ կինոն նայեցի։ Փաստորեն, մի քանի օր առաջ Ամերիկայում ցուցադրել են մեկ ժամանոց դոկումենտալ կինո  Եղեռնի մասին ։ Բավականին հաջող էր ստացվել։  Այնտեղ խոսացրել էին Վ. Տատրյանին, Պիտեր Բալաքյանին, Սամանթա Փաուերին... Խոսացրեցին նաև երեք թուրք պատմաբանների, որոնք չէին ժխտում կատարվածը։  Մի անճոռնի դեմքով թուրք «պատմաբան» էլ կար, որը էլի իրանց թուրքական հեքիաթներն էր պատմում, բայց դե մինչև այդ ցույց տրված կադրերից հետո  ակնհայտ երևում էր, որ ստերա փչում։  Իմ հետ միասին ամերիկացի ու  իռլանդացի 2 ընկերներս  էլ էին իմ հետ դիտում։ Իրանց համար ամենինչ հասկանալի էր։ Կարճ ասած, որպես արտասահմանցիների համար նախատեսված կինո, հաջող է ստացվել։

----------


## Bonita

Անչափ շատ եմ սիրում "мятежный дух"սերիալը..........երևի թե պատճառը կայանում է նրանում,
որ այն երիտասարդական է,գլխավոր հերոսները իմ հասակակիցներն են,այնտեղ հնչում են լավ
երգեր..............Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է "ֆրենդս"-ին,ասեմ,որ իմ կարծիքով թարգմանությունը 
անհաջող էր և հետևաբար կրկնակի տհաճ էր այն նայելը :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էլ ժամանակին «Դալլաս» սերիալն էի նայում։  Ոչ իմ ցանկությամբ։ Ուղղակի սերիալի ցուցադրման  ժամերին ընտանիքով նստում էինք ճաշելու հեռուստացույցի առաջ։  Տնեցիքին մի քանիսնը Դալլաս էին նայում։  Սկզբում չէի բողոքում. դե մի քանի սիրուն դերասանուհիներ կային, հետո ես էլ վարաքվեցի


«Դալլասը» ես էլ եմ նայել։ :Tongue:  
91-92 թվերից մինչև մոտավորապես 98 թիվը նայում էի «Սանտա Բարբարա» անվերջ սերիալը, կարելի է ասել՝ դրա հետ մեծացել եմ։ Արդեն հույս չունեի որ երբևէ կվերջանա։ Շատ էի սիրում էդ սերիալը, հետո ժամերը փոխվեցին, այդ ժամերին դասի էի, չէի կարողանում նայել։ Տենց էլ չիմացա, թե վերջը ինչ եղավ (զարմանալի է, բայց վերջ, այնուամենայնիվ, ունեցավ :LOL:  )։
Իսկ ընդհանրապես բազմաթիվ սերիալներ նայել եմ զուտ այն պարճառով, որ մայրս սկսել է նայել, ես էլ Վազգենի ասածի պես սկզբում ուզած-չուզած նայում էի, հետո էլ արդեն կախվածություն  էր դառնում։ Այ, ամենաշատը էդ կախվածության համար չեմ սիրում սերիալները։

----------


## Հենո

ես հիմա սերիալ չեմ նայում, բայց սիրածս սերիալները եղել են «X-Files»-ը մեկ էլ  «Psi Factor»-ը

----------


## Վազգեն

> 91-92 թվերից մինչև մոտավորապես 98 թիվը նայում էի «Սանտա Բարբարա» անվերջ սերիալը, կարելի է ասել՝ դրա հետ մեծացել եմ։ Արդեն հույս չունեի որ երբևէ կվերջանա։ Շատ էի սիրում էդ սերիալը, հետո ժամերը փոխվեցին, այդ ժամերին դասի էի, չէի կարողանում նայել։ Տենց էլ չիմացա, թե վերջը ինչ եղավ (զարմանալի է, բայց վերջ, այնուամենայնիվ, ունեցավ )։


  «Սանտա Բարբարան» ել եմ նայել, բայց ոչ այդքան երկար  :Tongue:   Հիշում եմ ինձ միշտ շատ ջղայնացնում եր, երբ որ դերասաններին փոխոմ էին։Համբերությանս բաժակը լցվեց, երբ Մեյսոնի դերասանին փոխեցին։ Դրանից հետո էլ չէմ նայել։

----------


## kiki

> «Դալլասը» ես էլ եմ նայել։ 
> 91-92 թվերից մինչև մոտավորապես 98 թիվը նայում էի «Սանտա Բարբարա» անվերջ սերիալը, կարելի է ասել՝ դրա հետ մեծացել եմ։ Արդեն հույս չունեի որ երբևէ կվերջանա։ Շատ էի սիրում էդ սերիալը, հետո ժամերը փոխվեցին, այդ ժամերին դասի էի, չէի կարողանում նայել։ Տենց էլ չիմացա, թե վերջը ինչ եղավ (զարմանալի է, բայց վերջ, այնուամենայնիվ, ունեցավ ):...


ես ել եմ Դալլասը  նայել :Smile:  "Սանտա Բառբառան" մեր հարազատության մեջ բոլորը նայում էին, մի ամիս նայեցի, հոգնեցի...բայց դա վերջ ունեցավ վերջը թե չէ...??? :LOL:

----------


## kiki

> ես հիմա սերիալ չեմ նայում, բայց սիրածս սերիալները եղել են «X-Files»-ը մեկ էլ  «Psi Factor»-ը


սրանք էլ եմ նայել...այ նման սերիալների այն եմ սիրում, որ հաջորդ սերիան կախում չունի առաջինից, ու ամեն մեկը կարելի է դիտել որպես առանձին ֆիլմ...համ էլ իմաստ ու հետաքրքրություն ունի...
մեկ էլ փոքր ժամանակ մեծ հաձույքով նայել եմ "Детективное агентство "Лунный Свет"" սերիալը...Բրյուս Ուիլլիսը այն ժամանակ իմ սիրած դերասանն էր դարձել :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> «Սանտա Բարբարան» ել եմ նայել, բայց ոչ այդքան երկար   Հիշում եմ ինձ միշտ շատ ջղայնացնում եր, երբ որ դերասաններին փոխոմ էին։Համբերությանս բաժակը լցվեց, երբ Մեյսոնի դերասանին փոխեցին։ Դրանից հետո էլ չէմ նայել։


Հա, ճիշտ է, ես էլ էի դրանից նյարդայնանում։ Ախր դրանից հերոսի կերպարն էլ էր մի տեսակ փոխվում։ Համենայնդեպս, ես լրիվ ուրիշ ձևով էի սկսում ընկալել տվյալ հերոսին։

----------


## John

Այսօր Արմենիա–ով նօր սերիալ է սկսվելու,փորձելու եմ մինչեվ վերջին սերիան նայեմ,եթե ստացվի,դա կլինի 1-ին դեպքը :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Արմենիայի սերիալները նայելուց միշտ խուսափում եմ, որովհետև և՛ կրկնօրինակողներն են սարսափելի անորակ կրկնօրինակում, և՛ թարգմանություններն են ցածրորակ։ Կարծես փողոցից պատահաբար գտած մարդիկ լինեն կրկնօրինակողները։ Դրանց տհաճ ու անկիրթ ձայներից մարդ արդեն չի ուզում նայել տվյալ սերիալը։ Ճիշտ է, երկար դիտելուց հետո կարելի է որոշ չափով ընտելանալ, ինչպես որ մարդիկ ընտելանում են բազմաթիվ տհաճ ու բացասական երևույթների...

----------


## docart

սերիալ վերջին անգամ նայել եմ դպրոցական ժամանակ: Հետո էլ ընդհանրապես չնայեցի ու տանեցիներին էլ քիչ քիչ համոզեցի որ նրանք էլ չնայեն: Ի դեպ, ըստ ստատիստիկայի, սերիալներ ավելի շատ նայում են ինտելեկտուալ ցածր մակարդակի մարդիկ

----------


## Սյունիք

Ես սերիալներ չեմ սիրում, բայց էս վերջերս նայում էի « Տանգոյի ռիթմով» սերիալը, արտակարգ սերիալ էր,նայել ե՞ք: Մեկ էլ ահավոր դուրս գալիս ա «Վերվարածները» սերիալը, ախր շա՜տ լավն ա, է

----------


## Tatev

> Ես էլ ժամանակին «Դալլաս» սերիալն էի նայում։  Ոչ իմ ցանկությամբ։ Ուղղակի սերիալի ցուցադրման  ժամերին ընտանիքով նստում էինք ճաշելու հեռուստացույցի առաջ։  Տնեցիքին մի քանիսնը Դալլաս էին նայում։  Սկզբում չէի բողոքում. դե մի քանի սիրունի դերասանուհիներ կային, հետո ես էլ վարաքվեցի յ


Ես էդ սերիալը հիշում եմ, հավեսով նայում եի, իսկ հիմա զահլես գնում ա սերիալներից, մանավանդ ռուսական տապակություններից, նախ դերասանները ահավոր   են խաղում, հետո ել իմաստը չեմ հասկանում.......Իսկ եթե պարապ-սարապ մերնելուց լինեմ ԿԼՈՆի ռոնալդինյոի մասնակցությամբ սերիան կնաեմ ու վերջ!!!!!

----------


## Tatev

> Ես էդ սերիալը հիշում եմ, հավեսով նայում եի, իսկ հիմա զահլես գնում ա սերիալներից, մանավանդ ռուսական տապակություններից, նախ դերասանները ահավոր   են խաղում, հետո ել իմաստը չեմ հասկանում.......Իսկ եթե պարապ-սարապ մերնելուց լինեմ ԿԼՈՆի ռոնալդինյոի մասնակցությամբ սերիան կնաեմ ու վերջ!!!!!


Հա մեկ էլ դետեկտիվներ եմ շատ սիրում, "միս Մարպլ", "Պուարո" այ սրանք շատ եմ սիրում, բայց հիմա ապսոս ցույց չեն տալիս: ԴՎԴ չարում եմ ու խորացած նայում :Cool: ա!

----------


## Lider2006

Սերիալներից զզվում եմ(ի նկատի ունեմ են սերիլները որոնք մի 250 սերիա են ու սախ իրար դավաչանում են) հավատացեք ետ բտացնումա մարդու ուխեխը: Ետ սերիալները պարապ տատիների համարա որ նստեն մուտքի մոտ ու պարապուտյունից սերիալներից խոսան: Չնայաց մեր քախաքական գորցիչները 1000 անգամ ավելի լավ սերիալ են :Tongue:  Շատ եմ սիրում րուսական 10-15 սերիաանոցսերիալները որ իմաստ կա մեչը [zona, grozovie vorota, brigada]: Հայաստանում ինչկան 6-ից բարցր երեխա կա սախ որվա մեչ 2-5 հատ սերիալ են նայում ու ետքան ջամանակ իզուր կորչնմ ոչ մի բան չսոորելով:

----------


## Tatev

> Սերիալներից զզվում եմ(ի նկատի ունեմ են սերիլները որոնք մի 250 սերիա են ու սախ իրար դավաչանում են) հավատացեք ետ բտացնումա մարդու ուխեխը: Ետ սերիալները պարապ տատիների համարա որ նստեն մուտքի մոտ ու պարապուտյունից սերիալներից խոսան: Չնայաց մեր քախաքական գորցիչները 1000 անգամ ավելի լավ սերիալ են Շատ եմ սիրում րուսական 10-15 սերիաանոցսերիալները որ իմաստ կա մեչը [zona, grozovie vorota, brigada]: Հայաստանում ինչկան 6-ից բարցր երեխա կա սախ որվա մեչ 2-5 հատ սերիալ են նայում ու ետքան ջամանակ իզուր կորչնմ ոչ մի բան չսոորելով:


Համաձայն եմ!!!Սա "դառը" չշմարտուտյուն է!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!

----------


## Angelina

> ինչ կարծիք ունեք սերիալների մասին ......??????? ինչ սերիալներ եք դիտել   և դիտում......
> ես այժմ դիտում եմ  << мятежный дух>> երիտասարդական սերիալը..և իմ կարծիքով  շատ լավ սերիալ է........          սերիալի գլխավոր դերերում է  իրականում գոյություն ունեցող Արգենտինական  մի խումբ  << Erreway >>,,,ի միջայլոց  նրանց   երգերը լավն են.,.նաև <<հազարից մեկ>> դիտում եմ <<Արտասովոր Անաստասիա >>սերիալը........իսկ դուք????????????????


 Կարծում եմ կան լավ սերիալներ… Կան նաև շատ վատերը: Բայց սերիալները նաև ունեն դաստիարակչական  բնույթ:

----------


## Shushan

Չեմ  սիրում  սերիալներ: Իմ  մեջ  հետարքրություն   չկա… :Smile:

----------


## John

ստիպված նայում եմ Արմենիայով ցուցադրվող «Ամերիկա» սերիալը… վատը չի որպես սերիալ, բայց տեքսը կարդացողներից 2-ի ձենից զզվում եմ…

----------


## Lider2006

> Կարծում եմ կան լավ սերիալներ… Կան նաև շատ վատերը: Բայց սերիալները նաև ունեն դաստիարակչական  բնույթ:


Ըհը ճիշտ ես ասում: մանավանդ են երեխեքին ամնաշատ գրավող մասերը  :Shok:  որ ինձ թվումա ետ պահերին գոնե ծնողները պիտի փոխեն ալիքը: 

լավ կասես որնա դաստիրակչական մասը դրանցում՞ :Think:

----------


## Մանե

> Անչափ շատ եմ սիրում "мятежный дух"սերիալը..........երևի թե պատճառը կայանում է նրանում,
> որ այն երիտասարդական է,գլխավոր հերոսները իմ հասակակիցներն են,այնտեղ հնչում են լավ
> երգեր..............:


Համաձայն եմ.Իրոք որ լավ սերիալ էր.Երկու անգամ էլ նայել եմ,բայց երկրորդ անգամ եմ վերջը տեսել."мятежный дух"-THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Կարծում եմ կան լավ սերիալներ… Կան նաև շատ վատերը: Բայց սերիալները նաև ունեն դաստիարակչական  բնույթ:


Դաստիարակչականը քեֆս բերեց :LOL:  , ոնց կարա սերիալը դաստիարակչական բնույթ ունենա, եթե քարոզումա անբարոյականություն, նդեղ ինչքան գիտեմ սաղ իրար հետ սեքսով են զբաղվում, վերջում որ զույգի մոտ որ լավա ստացվել իրանքել ամուսնանում են :Smile:  , չնայած մարդա մի 12 երեխա ունեն արդեն տարբեր մարդկանցից, երեխեքնել նայում ու դաստիարակվում են:

----------


## Lider2006

> Դաստիարակչականը քեֆս բերեց , ոնց կարա սերիալը դաստիարակչական բնույթ ունենա, եթե քարոզումա անբարոյականություն, նդեղ ինչքան գիտեմ սաղ իրար հետ սեքսով են զբաղվում, վերջում որ զույգի մոտ որ լավա ստացվել իրանքել ամուսնանում են , չնայած մարդա մի 12 երեխա ունեն արդեն տարբեր մարդկանցից, երեխեքնել նայում ու դաստիարակվում են:


հալալա դուրս շատ եկավ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ստիպված նայում եմ Արմենիայով ցուցադրվող «Ամերիկա» սերիալը… վատը չի որպես սերիալ, բայց տեքսը կարդացողներից 2-ի ձենից զզվում եմ…


Արմենիայի ցույց տված բոլոր սերիալների ձայները նույնն են, ես էլ եմ զզվում։  :Bad:   Նույնիսկ որ մի քանի վայրկյանով պատահաբար էդ ալիքն է լինում դրած, ու սերիալ է գնում էդ պահին, էնքան տհաճ է, որ միանգամից ալիքը փոխում եմ, որ հնարավորինս կարճ լսեմ էդ զզվելի ձայնը։ Դրանք Արմենիայի «ֆիրմեննի» ձայներն են։  :LOL:

----------


## Black Insomnia

Ooooooooooooooooo~~~~~,ցնցող է :LOL:  բոլորը զզվում են էս նողկալի,անմակարդակ, գռեհիկ, հակադաստիարակչական,  աննպատակ, անվերջ, մղձավանջային եվ ուղղակի ապուշ ու աներեվակայելի անիմաստ սերիալներից :Bad:   բայց ինչու՞ են դրանք գնում առավոտից երեկո, ու ինչու՞ բոլորը գիտեն թե հատկապես ով է սերիալում ամենաապուշը.. առաջարկում եմ միանգամից խոստովանել, որ մեր հասարակությունը հիվանդ է էդ անգործությունից ու անկազմակերպ կյանքից ծագած դժվար, բայց այնուամենայնիվ բուժելի հիվանդությամբ..Գուցե որոշ մարդկանց ձգում է պարզությունը, դե .. դեմոկրատիան վատ բան չի..չբռնանանք..բայց ,
Երեխանե'ր, մի' նայեք այդ հակադաստիարակչական սերիալները, դրանք ձեզ համար ապագա չե'ն  :Nono:

----------


## Davids

Սերիալները փչացնում են ամբողջ հեռուստաեթերը... Եւ դրանցից ոչ մեկը գոնե մի նորմալ բան մարդուն չի սովորեցնում:

----------


## TigranM

Ընդանրապես սերիալներին վերաբերվում եմ նորմալ ,բայց դա չի վերաբերվում, բրազիլական,մեքսիկական,վենեսուելական և այլ չգիտեմ ինչական անվերջ, անիմաստ հաճախ միայն անբարոյականություն քարոզող, հիմար սերիալներին:Ցավոք հենց այդ տիպի սերիալների պակաս մեր եթերը չի զգացվում:Բայց լավ սերիալներ էլ են հանդիպում,որոնք դիտելուց հաճույք ես ստանում:Բավականին լավ սերիալներ են նկարում ռուսները, օռտ-ով հաճախ ցույց են տալիս շատ հետաքրքիր  սերիալներ:

----------


## P.S.

Ամերիկյան հեռուստատեսության փորձից կարող եմ ասել, որ մեզ համար դասական իմաստով սերիալները ցուցադրում են ցերեկվա ժամերին ժամը մեկից հինգը: Երեկոյան հիմնակում ցուցադրում են ՉԱՓԱԶԱՆՑ ՈՐԱԿՅԱԼ ՀԵՌՈՒՍՏԱՍԵՐԻԱԼՆԵՐ, օրինակ LOST-ը, որի գարնանային եթերաշրջանը սկսվում է երեք օրից: Հիմա ԱՄՆ-ում սուպերպոպուլյար սերիալ է Grey's Anatomy-ն, որը ամեն հինգշաբթի դիտում է մոտ 30 մլն մարդ:  Իսկապպես շատ լավն է: Հիշո՞ւմ եք Ջորջ Քլունիի մասնակցությամբ "ՇՏԱՊՕԳՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ":  Սա էլ  բժշկական դրամա է, բայց ավելի դինամիկ ու հուզիչ: Այս սերիալը ուղղակի ֆենոմեն է ամերիկյան հեռուստատեսության մեջ: Մյուսը Ugly BETTY-ն է, ռուսական ՆԵ ՌԱԴԻՍ ԿՌԱՍԻՎՕՅ սերիալի նմանությամբ: ԱՅս տարի ստացել է նավագույն կոմեդիայի դերասանուհի Գրեմմիի մրցանակը: 

Բացի դրանցից, Brothers and Sisters-ը, որն աչքի է ընկնում փայլուն եվ շատ ինտելեկտուալ սցենարով եվ դերասանական կազմով: Այս տարի սկսվել է Friends-ի դերասանուհի Քորտնի Քոքսի մասնակցությամբ նոր սերիալ, կոչվում է Dirt ՝ պապարացցիների մասին: Գժանոց է: Դեղին մամուլի եւ շոու բիզնեսի մասին է: Մարտին ցուցադրվող սերիաներից մեկում մասնակցելու է նաեւ Ջենիֆեր Էնիստոնը: Այս էպիզոդում նա համբուրվում է Քորթնի Քոքսի հետ: Հիմա սաղ ամերիկան սպասում է «մարտյան համբույրին«: Ի դեպ, Studia 60 սերիալում էլ խաղում է ՄԵթյու Պերին, էլի Ֆրենդսից: Այս սերիալը հեռուստաշոուների բիզնեսի մասին է: Նայում ես, ու կարող ես բառացիորեն գաղափար կազմել ամերիկյան հեռուստատեսության ներքին խոհանոցից: Շատ լավն է: 

Ընդհանրապես այժմ ամերիկյան հեռուսադրամաների, որն այս հեռուստաարտադրության  ավելի ճշգրիտ անվանումն է, ոսկե դարն է՝ համարում են հեռուստաքննադատները: Օրինակ NBC-ով ցուցադրվող ՀԵՐՈՍՆԵՐ սերիալը ուղղակի ապշեցնում է իր նկարահանումների ռազմախով: ՀԵՐՈՍՆԵՐԸ նույն Լոստի ավելի կատարելագործված տարբերակն է ու նեո-ֆանտաստիկ ուղղվածությամբ: 

Շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ հայ հեռուստադիտոսղն իսկական սերիալ նայելու հնարավորություն չունի: Ամերիկյանները իսկապես, շատ որակյալ են: Պատկերացրեք նույն  LOST-ի որակի, բայց տարբեր թեմաներով և ամեն օր...

Մտեք Youtube ու փնտրեք այս սերիալները:  Հնարավոր է, որ հատվածներ գտնեք եւ պատկերացում կազմեք: Ընդհանրապես, վերջին տարիներին ամերիկացինեը սկսել են ավելի հաճախ սերիալ նայել, քան կինո գնալ: Պատական չէ, որ օրինակ, սովորական դերասաններից Փեթրիկ Դեմսին և էլեն Պոմպեոն՝ Գրեյի օրագիրը սերիալի գլխավոր դերակատարները, հիմա դարձել են սուպեր-աստղեր, իսկ People ամսիագիրը նրանց հռչակել է ամենասեքսուալ մարդկանցից մեկը: Ի դեպ, Գրեյի Օրիագիրը ֆիլմը ստեղծողը աֆրոամերիկուհի է՝ Շոնդա Ռայմս: Դերասանական կազմը նա ձևավորել է խիստ բազմազան: Գլխավոր զույգերից մեկը սեւ բժիշկ է, որի սիրուհին Կորեացի ուսանողուհի է: Շատ հավես է: 

Էլ ինչ կար...այսքանը: Հա, Amazon.com-ով բոլոր ֆիլմերը կարող եք պատվիրել ԴՎԴ-ով: Խոսքը այն սերիալների մասին են, որոնք արդեն երկրորդ կամ երրորդ սեզոնն են գնում՝ օրինակ Լոստը, Գրեյի Օրիագիրը, կամ Desperate Housewives-ը...

Մի խոսքով, ամեն ինչի որակյալը շատ լավ բան է, անգամ սերիալներինը:

----------


## Arminka_

Ես սիրում եմ ամերիկյան սերիալները:Շատ եմ սիրում "Friends", բայց միայն ոչ հայերեն խայտառակ ու անտաղանդ թարգմանությամբ և առանց մեր ցնցող «աստղերի» կրկնօրինակման...անգլերենը ուղղակի հանճարեղ էր,ռուսներն էլ էին լավ թարգմանել: Նայում էի նաև "ER"-ը մեր շատ սիրելի Քլունին էր խաղում, հիշու՞մ եք...լավ օրեր էին:

----------


## Dreamer

Սեփական կյանք չունենալու պատճառով, շատերը ապրում են սերիալներով։ Ցավալի է...

----------


## Amaru

Սերիալներից «Կլան Սոպրանոն» էի սիրում  :Blush:

----------


## Ungrateful

Սերիալներից մենակ "Փախուստ բանտից" նայեցի... ընդանրապես սերիալ չեմ նայում... Բրազիլականների մասինել չեմել ուզում խոսամ... մարդիք դրանք նայելով ինչ լավ բանեն սովորում... դրանց իմաստը վորնա՞

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Սերիալներից «Կլան Սոպրանոն» էի սիրում


Ճիշտեիր անում մեկել էտա լավը...

----------


## I love love

Ես որակով սերիալ, եթե կարելի է այդպես ասել համարում եմ Բրազիլիական սերիալները, չհաշված շատ հիմարություններ, էլի կարելի է դիտել: Գոնե դերասանական խաղ կա: Օրինակ Կլոնը, հիմա էլ Օձեր և Մողեսները: Շատ հարուստ նկարահանումներ են իրականացնում, աչքի է ընկնում: Ինչը չէի ասի մեր հայկական սերիալների մասին, մի տաղավար են վերցնում, կահույք են տեղադրում ու ամբողջ ֆիլմը այդտեղ են նկարում: Կամ էլ Ամբողջ սերիայի մեջ գովազդներ են անում:

----------


## Adam

> Ես որակով սերիալ, եթե կարելի է այդպես ասել համարում եմ Բրազիլիական սերիալները, չհաշված շատ հիմարություններ, էլի կարելի է դիտել: Գոնե դերասանական խաղ կա: Օրինակ Կլոնը, հիմա էլ Օձեր և Մողեսները: Շատ հարուստ նկարահանումներ են իրականացնում, աչքի է ընկնում: Ինչը չէի ասի մեր հայկական սերիալների մասին, մի տաղավար են վերցնում, կահույք են տեղադրում ու ամբողջ ֆիլմը այդտեղ են նկարում: Կամ էլ Ամբողջ սերիայի մեջ գովազդներ են անում:


Ի դեպ, ոչ մի զարգացած, մակարդակով երկիր չի առնում էնպիսի սերիալներ, ինչպիսիք են բրազիլական, վենեսուելական և արգենտինական սերիալները: ռուսներն առաջ առնում էին, բայց հիմա էլ չէ: 
էստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի նկարահանումները: Ընդհանրապես դու խորացե՞լ ես նրանց սյուժեի մեջ: Ասեմ, որ իրականության հետ բացարձակ կապ չունեն: Դիալոգները իրական չեն: Իրական կյանքում ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկի հետ էնպիսի դիալոգ չի ունենում, ինչպիսին նկարահանված է էդ տեսակ սերիալներում: Իսկ հայկական հեռուստասերիալներից մի քանիսի մեջ կա դիալոգային և սյուժետային ճիշտ համակցություն, որն իրական կյանքում էլ կարող է լինել: էնպիսի դիալոգային համակցություն, որը դու էլ կարող ես ունենալ քո հարազատների, ընկերների և ծանոթների հետ: Չեմ ասում, որ մերը լավնա... ես կասեյի ավելին, նույնիսկ կան սերիալներ, որոնք տանել չեմ կարողանում մեր մոտ: Բայց կարող եմ բացառություն համարել մեկը՝ զուտ սյուժետով և դիալոգներով, որը իրական կյանքին քիչ թե շատ մոտ է: Եվ հետո, սերիալն էլ իրականությանը մի քիչ մոտ պետք է լինի: Ես այդպես եմ կարծում: Եթե իհարկե քո սերիալը համարում ես զուտ կյանքի սերիալ՝ կապված կյանքի իրադարձությունների հետ: Իսկ եթե սերիալդ միստիկական, կամ այլ ուղղություն ունի, դա լրիվ այլ հարց է...

----------


## I love love

Ես սյուժեի մեջ չեմ խորանում, ինձ հետաքրքրում է ուղակի գույները, հագուստները, զարդերն ու շքեղ մեքենաները: Տարված սերիալ նայող չեմ, որ սյուժեյի մեջ մտնեմ: Սյուժեով էնքան ֆիլմեր կան, որ կարելի է դիտել, կարիքը չեմ գտնում սերիալների մեջ փնտրել, բացառությամբ *LOST*-ի:

----------


## Aurora

Նայում էի ,,Desperate Housewives,, ամերիկական սերիալը, շատ եմ հավանում, անհամբեր սպասում եմ հերթական սերիաների  դուրս գալուն: :Smile:

----------


## sarkavag

Հարգելի ֆորումցիներ, կուզենայի լսել նաև ձեր կարծիքը մի շատ մտահոգիչ երևույթի նկատմամբ, ինչպիսին է այսօր հեռուստաեթերներում օրօրի սնկի պես աճող հայկական հ/սերիալների առկայությունը /հատկապես Արկենիա-ի եթերով/: Անչափ մտահոգիչ է, քանզի համոզված եմ, որ դպրոցահասակ երեխաների մեծ մասը նայում  է այդ գռեհկությունները, օերցոր աղավաղվող ու վեյրենացող հասարակություն պատկերող անհեթեթությունները, և ինչպիսի սերունդ ենք մենք ակնկալում?: Ամեն ինչ միանգամից կլանվում է, յուրացվում ու փորձարկվում:
Թեև նորությունն չէ հեռուստատեսությամբ իրականացվող վայ դաստիարակությունը, այդ մասին հոլիվուդն ու այլոք վաղուց էին հոգացել, սակայն այժմ այդ ամենը կատարվում է հայերեն լեզվի ստոր աղավաղումներով, ոչնչացվում է մեր ոսկեղենիկ լեզուն, մեր առօրեան, կոլորիտը ... այն էլ չափազանց մեծ արագացումներով ...

----------


## sarkavag

մրցակցության մոլուցքով տարված ու էժանագին պահանջները բավարարելու ռիթմի տակ ընկած ռեյիսօռական ու դեռասանական արվեստից բնավ հեռու մի մեծ անտաղանդների ու ժառգոնային լեզվի հանճարների բանակ է հավաքվել ու գրոհում է մատաղ սերնդի մտահորիզոնի վրա, վայ ձեզ :Bad: , արդյոք գիտակցում եք թե ինչ եք անում? 
սիրելի հայրենակիցներ, միթե կարելի է լուռ հետևել, թե ինչպես է այլասերվում ու կործանվում մեր սերունդը :Sad:

----------


## impression

ահավոր է, համաձայն եմ, սարսափելի տարածում են գտել եթերում մուննաթը, ճղճղոցը, քիչ ա մնում իրար մազ փիտեն, կամ գուցե արդեն դա էլ կա, ուղղակի ես չեմ տեսել: հեռուստացույց չեմ դիտում, որ իբրև թե զերծ մնամ էդ մաենից, էն էլ՝ ծնողներս են առավոտից իրիկուն նայում էդ սերիալները: գժվել կարելի ա...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

նույնը անում է Կարգին հաղորդումը:
Դեռ ավելին ասեմ, եթե սերիալները հասարակության մի մասը չի նայում` հասկանալով դրանց բութ ու անմակարդակ լինելը, ապա կարգին հաղորդումը նայում են համարյա ԲՈԼՈՐԸ:  :LOL: 
Մի մասը, իհարկե, ծիծաղում է դառը իրականության վրա, մյուս մասը տեսնում է իրեն և ուրախանում, որ իր մասին կարգին հաղորդում են նկարել, մյուս մասը` կրկնօրինակում է կատակները, արտահայտությունները և ծրագրի դուրս գալու հաջորդ օրը ամբողջ քաղաքը արդեն Հայկոի ու Մկոյի արտահայտություններն է օգտագործում: Բոլորը երեխաները մեծանում են Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի կատակները մինչև ոսկրերը ներարկված` չհասկանալով, որ նրանց կատակները իրականում քննադատում են վատը, այլ ոչ թե գովերգում:

Դրա վերաբերյալ ինչի չեք բողոքում՞ Չլինի` դուք էլ եք նայում՞՞՞

----------


## Adam

> նույնը անում է Կարգին հաղորդումը:
> Դեռ ավելին ասեմ, եթե սերիալները հասարակության մի մասը չի նայում` հասկանալով դրանց բութ ու անմակարդակ լինելը, ապա կարգին հաղորդումը նայում են համարյա ԲՈԼՈՐԸ: 
> Մի մասը, իհարկե, ծիծաղում է դառը իրականության վրա, մյուս մասը տեսնում է իրեն և ուրախանում, որ իր մասին կարգին հաղորդում են նկարել, մյուս մասը` կրկնօրինակում է կատակները, արտահայտությունները և ծրագրի դուրս գալու հաջորդ օրը ամբողջ քաղաքը արդեն Հայկոի ու Մկոյի արտահայտություններն է օգտագործում: Բոլորը երեխաները մեծանում են Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի կատակները մինչև ոսկրերը ներարկված` չհասկանալով, որ նրանց կատակները իրականում քննադատում են վատը, այլ ոչ թե գովերգում:
> 
> Դրա վերաբերյալ ինչի չեք բողոքում՞ Չլինի` դուք էլ եք նայում՞՞՞


ես կարգին հաղորդումը նայում եմ հաճույքով, և չեմ կարծում, որ այն կարող է ինչ-որ վատ ազդեցություն թողել... ճիշտ է համամիտ եմ, որ երիտասարդները, երեխաները սաղ օրը նրանց արտահայտություններն են օգտագործում, բայց դե սերիալների հետ համեմատել չի կարելի, որովհետև սա կոնկրետ հումորային ժանրին պատկանող հաղորդում, և էստեղ հումորի տեսքով քննադատվում է վատը: Իսկ սերիալների մասին համաձայն եմ... 
թեև սերիալներում տեղի ունեցողը ոչ մի չափազանցված էլ չի, որտև ամեն ինչը իրական հայկական կյանքիցա... պռոստը դա պետք չէ պրոպագանդել (էս բառից զզվում եմ) , այլ նկարահանել էնպիսի սերիալներ, որ մարդիկ մի քիչ գոնե կտրվեն էսօրվա իրական կյանքից... թե չէ հիմա նայում ես էտ սերիալները, ոչ մի կտրվելու բան չկա... ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան... ուղղակի նույն իրականը նկարածա: շատ անիմաստա:

----------


## Երկնային

_վերջին տարիրներին հեռուստացույց համարյա չեմ դիտում, մենակ եթե ֆիլմ եմ բերում, որ նայեմ, իսկ ալիքներից gաղափարհ չունեմ…  փաստորեն գժանոց ա հայական հեռուստատեսությունը դառել… _

----------


## aerosmith

ես էլ եմ Կարգին Հաղորդում նայում, ու չեմ կարծում որ անմակարդակ հաղորդումա :Angry2: , այսօրվա դրությամբ ամենաորակով հումորները իրանք են ներկաըացնում, այլ ոչ թե եսիմ ինչ զզվելի ու նողկալի այլ հումորիստներ։ որոնք մենակ հարբած մարդու կերպարից բացի էլ ուրիշ կերպար չեն կարում մարմնավորեն։ մի խոսքով՝ ՍԵՐԻԱԼՆԵՐ NEVEEEEEER, իսկ ԿԱՐԳԻՆ ՀԱՂՈՐԴՈՒՄ FOREVEEEEEER!!!!! :Hands Up:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ես էլ եմ Կարգին Հաղորդում նայում, ու չեմ կարծում որ անմակարդակ հաղորդումա, այսօրվա դրությամբ ամենաորակով հումորները իրանք են ներկաըացնում, այլ ոչ թե եսիմ ինչ զզվելի ու նողկալի այլ հումորիստներ։ որոնք մենակ հարբած մարդու կերպարից բացի էլ ուրիշ կերպար չեն կարում մարմնավորեն։ մի խոսքով՝ ՍԵՐԻԱԼՆԵՐ NEVEEEEEER, իսկ ԿԱՐԳԻՆ ՀԱՂՈՐԴՈՒՄ FOREVEEEEEER!!!!!


Դե հենց սա էր իմ ասածը  :Hands Up:   Երիտասարդությունը դարձել է Կարգին հաղորդման մեծ երկրպագու և արդեն չի էլ զգում, որ նրանց օգտագործած արտահայտությունները այդքան էլ գեղեցիկ չեն: 
հումորը` հումոր, բայց նրանց խոսելաոճը, ծամածռությունները և անշնորհք արտահայտությունները միանգամից մտնում են հայ երիտասարդի բառապաշարի մեջ:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> ես կարգին հաղորդումը նայում եմ հաճույքով, և չեմ կարծում, որ այն կարող է ինչ-որ վատ ազդեցություն թողել... ճիշտ է համամիտ եմ, որ երիտասարդները, երեխաները սաղ օրը նրանց արտահայտություններն են օգտագործում, բայց դե սերիալների հետ համեմատել չի կարելի, որովհետև սա կոնկրետ հումորային ժանրին պատկանող հաղորդում, և էստեղ հումորի տեսքով քննադատվում է վատը: Իսկ սերիալների մասին համաձայն եմ... 
> թեև սերիալներում տեղի ունեցողը ոչ մի չափազանցված էլ չի, որտև ամեն ինչը իրական հայկական կյանքիցա... պռոստը դա պետք չէ պրոպագանդել (էս բառից զզվում եմ) , այլ նկարահանել էնպիսի սերիալներ, որ մարդիկ մի քիչ գոնե կտրվեն էսօրվա իրական կյանքից... թե չէ հիմա նայում ես էտ սերիալները, ոչ մի կտրվելու բան չկա... ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան... ուղղակի նույն իրականը նկարածա: շատ անիմաստա:


Կարգին հաղորդումը իր բացասական ազդեցություններով ավելի հզար է, քան ցանկացած կլոունական սերիալ:
Հիմա ձեր ասածներից կարելի է ենթարել,  որ եթե ձեզ դուր է գալիս հաղորդումը, չեք դժգոհում, իսկ եթե ձեզ անհետաքրքիր է մյուսներն են նայում` փնովում եք:
Դե եթե այդքան մտահոգ եք հայ երիտասարդի համար, եկեք խոստովանենք, որ Կարգին հաղորդումը ևս վատ ազդեցություն է փողնում:

Հիմա չենք քննարկում, լավ հումոր է, թե վատ, խոսքը գնում է դրա ազդեցության մասին:
Ու կարգինի ներկայացրած կյանքն էլ ամենագեղեցիկը և կուլտուրականը չէ:
Անընդհատ ցույց են տալիս լկտի, անշնորհք և հաջողակ մարդկանց: :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Դե հենց սա էր իմ ասածը   Երիտասարդությունը դարձել է Կարգին հաղորդման մեծ երկրպագու և արդեն չի էլ զգում, որ նրանց օգտագործած արտահայտությունները այդքան էլ գեղեցիկ չեն: 
> հումորը` հումոր, բայց նրանց խոսելաոճը, ծամածռությունները և անշնորհք արտահայտությունները միանգամից մտնում են հայ երիտասարդի բառապաշարի մեջ:


բայց գյաջ ըլնեմ, Կարգին Հաղորդումը կարող ա՞ 32 ատամից կամ P.S. Club-ից ցածրորակ ա կամ ավելի անշնորհք

----------


## comet

Օֆֆտոբում ենք :Blush: 
Խոսքը սերիալների մասին է, ոչ թե կարգին հաղորդման: Դրա համար կարծեմ առանձին թեմա կա: Իսկ սերիալները իրոք վատ ազդեցություն չունենալ չեն կարող: Պրիմիտիվ, միօրինակ :Angry2:  գժվել կարելի է:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> բայց գյաջ ըլնեմ, Կարգին Հաղորդումը կարող ա՞ 32 ատամից կամ P.S. Club-ից ցածրորակ ա կամ ավելի անշնորհք


Գյաջ լինելու կարիք չկա:   Ես չեմ ասում, լավ հումոր ա թե վատն ա, կամ էլ թե ինչ ա:
Հայկոն ու Մկոն ընդհանրապես ասած շատ մակարդակով երիտասարդներ են, նրանց հումորն էլ վատը չի:
Բայց իրանց կատակները լիքը /ռաբիզ, գողական, հարբեցող/մարդ հասկանում ա որպես գովեստ իրենց հասցեին և սկսում ա ոգեվորված կրկնել:
Իսկ երեխաները առավել ևս բաան չեն հասկանում ու մոդայիկ բառերը միանգամից ընդօրինակում են:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Օֆֆտոբում ենք
> Խոսքը սերիալների մասին է, ոչ թե կարգին հաղորդման: Դրա համար կարծեմ առանձին թեմա կա: Իսկ սերիալները իրոք վատ ազդեցություն չունենալ չեն կարող: Պրիմիտիվ, միօրինակ գժվել կարելի է:


Դե հա, բայց ինչ դրանից, մենք կքննարկենք, իսկ ռեժիսորները նոր սերիալներ "կթխեն" մեկը նյուսի հետևից:
Ավելի լավ է միջոց ասեք, ոնց դրանցից ազատվենք՞

Նախորոք ասեմ, որ քանի նայող կա, այդ միջոցը չի լինի :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

համարյա ամեն տեսակի հաղորդում էլ կարա սխալ ազդեցություն ունենա երեխեքի վրա

համ էլ էդ հարբեցողների վրա նենց հումորներ են մեկ-մեկ անում, որ ինչքան էլ հարբած ըլնի մարդը, լավ կհասկանա, որ էտի քննադատական հումոր ա

----------


## Kuk

Կարգին Հաղորդումը նայում եմ, լավ հումոր ա ու երբեք չի համեմատվի էս աղբ սերիալների հետ. էս սերիալները ոչ մի կապ չունեն մակարդակ կոչվածի հետ. թե սուտ եմ ասում, երեխեքս 3 օր քյաբաբ չուտեն (ԿՀ :LOL: ):

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Կարգին Հաղորդումը նայում եմ, լավ հումոր ա ու երբեք չի համեմատվի էս աղբ սերիալների հետ. էս սերիալները ոչ մի կապ չունեն մակարդակ կոչվածի հետ. թե սուտ եմ ասում, երեխեքս 3 օր քյաբաբ չուտեն (ԿՀ):


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Հա, ճիշտ եք, էտ սերիալները, ու ու ու ու~~~~~
շատ զզվելի են  :Tongue:

----------


## VisTolog

Լավ Հեռուստատեսություն Չկա
Լավ Հաղորդումներ Չկան
Լավ Ժամանցային Հաղորդումներ Չկան
Լավ Ֆիլմեր Չկան
Լավ Սերիալներ Չկան

Ձեր փոխարեն ամեն ինչ ասեցի:
 Կա՞ մի բան, մի հաղորդում, մի ժամանցային հաղորդում, մի ֆիլմ, մի սերիալ, որից չեք բողոքում.
Ինչքան կարելիյա. 
Որ էտ հաղորդումներն ու ֆիլմերը/սերիալները չլինեյին, էլ հեուստաալիքն ի՞նչ պիտի ցույց տար...

----------

Freeman (11.08.2011)

----------


## Mefistofel

Լվա է... անիմաստ ա : Թող նկարահանեն, իրանք հյարստանան... համել , որ ճիշտ խոսենք առանձնապես տարբերություն չկա, սերիալ նկարահանում են մերքոնք թե չէ... չնկարահանեին եթերը հեղեղված էր լինելու բրազիլական սերիալներով ե հայերեն թարգամնությունով նենց... նենց որ առանձնապես ոչ բովանդակություննա փոխվել, ոչել հայոց լեզվի աղավաղելու գորցը, մենակ "MADE IN..."-ա փոխվել :

----------


## Rammstein

Չգիտեմ Կարգին Հաղորդումը ինչքանով ա վնասում մեր ժողովրդին, բայց սերիալների հետ չի համեմատվի։

Սերիալները թմրամիջոց են։ Միգուցե կյանքում մեկ-երկու սերիալ նայած մարդը չդառնա դրանց գերին, բայց «պրոֆեսիոնալ» սերիալ նայողները հաստատ գերի են։ 
Ինչո՞ւ... Ասեմ իմ անձնական կարծիքը։ Նախ մի շատ պարզ օրինակ. մարդ կարո՞ղ է ենթադրենք 300 սերիաանոց սերիալը մեկ օրում դիտել, իհարկե ոչ, ֆիզիկապես հնարավոր չէ, նույկերպ, ինչպես հնարավոր չէ 300 օրվա թմրանյութը մի անգամից ընդունել (մարդը կմեռնի)։ Դրա համար այդ սերալը բաժանում են մասերի, ճիշտ ինչպես թմրանյութը, եւ այն կախվածություն է առաջացնում` ճիշտ ինչպես թնրանյութը։ Սերիալ նայողները ասում են, որ ցանկացած պահի կարող են դադարեցնել, ճիշտ ինչպես թմրամոլները։

Մարդ եթե սկսում է սերիալ նայել` ապա նա ակամա ամբողջ օրը սպասում է այդ սերիալի ժամին, այսինքն` նրա կյանքի իմաստը դառնում է սերիալը, ինչը շատ սարսափելի բան է։ :Shok:  Նույնիսկ եթե տվյալ սերիալը ավարտվում է, նայողը չի հանգստանում։ Նա կարող է նույնիսկ ենթագիտակցաբար չընկալել դրա ավարտը եւ ակամա սկսի նայել հաջորդը, հետո հաջորդը։ Իսկ դրանք անվերջ են։ :Smile: 

Եւս մի առանձնահատկություն. սերիալը, ի տարբերություն թմրամիջոցի, ֆիզիկական վնաս չունի, եւ դրա դադարեցումից մարդ չի մեռնի, ԲԱՅՑ վստահ եմ, որ այն ունի հոգեկան վնաս։ Սերիալ «թարգողի» համար կյանքը կդառնա  անհետաքրքիր, եւն։

Շատ հակագովազդեցի սերալները, բայց ասեմ, որ դրա համար ինձ չեն վճարում։ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հարգելի ֆորումցիներ, կուզենայի լսել նաև ձեր կարծիքը մի շատ մտահոգիչ երևույթի նկատմամբ, ինչպիսին է այսօր հեռուստաեթերներում օրօրի սնկի պես աճող հայկական հ/սերիալների առկայությունը /հատկապես Արկենիա-ի եթերով/: Անչափ մտահոգիչ է, քանզի համոզված եմ, որ դպրոցահասակ երեխաների մեծ մասը նայում  է այդ գռեհկությունները, օերցոր աղավաղվող ու վեյրենացող հասարակություն պատկերող անհեթեթությունները, և ինչպիսի սերունդ ենք մենք ակնկալում?: Ամեն ինչ միանգամից կլանվում է, յուրացվում ու փորձարկվում:
> Թեև նորությունն չէ հեռուստատեսությամբ իրականացվող վայ դաստիարակությունը, այդ մասին հոլիվուդն ու այլոք վաղուց էին հոգացել, սակայն այժմ այդ ամենը կատարվում է հայերեն լեզվի ստոր աղավաղումներով, ոչնչացվում է մեր ոսկեղենիկ լեզուն, մեր առօրեան, կոլորիտը ... այն էլ չափազանց մեծ արագացումներով ...


Դե, իմ կարծիքով դա լավ պատրվակ է անջատել հեռուստացույցն ու դուրս գալ փողոց՝ զբոսնելու:

----------


## Ambrosine

> մրցակցության մոլուցքով տարված ու էժանագին պահանջները բավարարելու ռիթմի տակ ընկած ռեյիսօռական ու դեռասանական արվեստից բնավ հեռու մի մեծ անտաղանդների ու ժառգոնային լեզվի հանճարների բանակ է հավաքվել ու գրոհում է մատաղ սերնդի մտահորիզոնի վրա, վայ ձեզ, արդյոք գիտակցում եք թե ինչ եք անում? 
> սիրելի հայրենակիցներ, միթե կարելի է լուռ հետևել, թե ինչպես է այլասերվում ու կործանվում մեր սերունդը


հիմա կարծում եմ այնքան սարսափելի չէ իրադրությունը, ինչպես 5-10 տարի առաջ էր. հիմա հայտնվել են դրանց այլընտրանքներ` քիչ թե շատ, ու արդեն մատաղ սերունդն ա ընտրում` նայի դրանք, թե ոչ: Այստեղ ծնողները պետք է միջամտեն, բայց ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ծնողներն են ավելի շատ տարված այդ անորակ <<ֆիլմերով>>:
չեմ ուզում քաղաքականացնել, բայց գոնե մենք լուռ չենք ու չենք հանդուրժելու :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մի հատ պատկերացրեք, որ ամբողջ օրը տանն եք /ինչպես տնային տնտեսուհիները/ տան գործերը անում եք ու էլ բան չկա անելու: Հո չեք գնալու մենակ փողոցներով ման գալու՞՞՞ Կամ էլ տատիկները, հո սաղ օրը դուրսը չեն նստի՞՞ իսկ փողոցի ու սերիալի խոսակցությունները լրիվ նույն են :LOL:   հենա տանը, հանգիստ նստում նայում են սերիալ, ոնց որ հարևանիդ դռան ծակից հետևես ինչ են անում  :Bad:   Բամբասանքի փոխարինիչ է սերիալը:

----------


## sarkavag

> Բամբասանքի փոխարինիչ է սերիալը:


շատ ավելի անվնաս մի բան կլինեին (եթե բամբասանք իրականում անվնաս է, մի մեծ չարիք էլ դա է), եթե բամբասանքով ամեն ինչ ավարտվեր, բայց նորից եմ ուզում կրկնել, որ ահավոր չարիք է օր օրի հասունանում մեր էկրաններում, և բնավ էլ խոսքը նրա մասին չէ, թե որի հումուրն է լավը կամ վատը, և բնավ էլ խոսքը նրա մասին չէ, թե լավ առիթ է տանը չնստելու համար, և բնավ էլ այն մասին չէ, թե այդ դեպքում տանը նստածն ինչ անի, այլ այն մասին է, որ չարիքն էսպես թե էնպես առկա է ու էսպես թե էնպես հասու է լինում շատերին և  :Think: ,  :Think: ,

----------


## Հայկօ

*sarkavag* Յուրաքանչյուրին՝ իրենը: Կայսրինը կայսրին, խոզերի առջև մարգարիտ և այլն: Ուզու՞մ ես՝ սերիա՛լ նայիր: Չե՞ս ուզում՝ մի՛ նայիր: Գիթառ նվագիր կամ պարան թռիր կամ կինո գնա:

Ամեն դեպքում՝ սերիալները Հայաստանում շատ մեծ լսարան ունեն: Ընդ որում՝ պետք չէ ասել, որ սերիալները զոռով մեր վզին են փաթաթում: Պահանջա՛րկն է ծնում առաջարկ, և ոչ՝ հակառակը:

----------


## laro

Լիովին համամիտ եմ :Hands Up:

----------


## laro

> *sarkavag* Յուրաքանչյուրին՝ իրենը: Կայսրինը կայսրին, խոզերի առջև մարգարիտ և այլն: Ուզու՞մ ես՝ սերիա՛լ նայիր: Չե՞ս ուզում՝ մի՛ նայիր: Գիթառ նվագիր կամ պարան թռիր կամ կինո գնա:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում՝ սերիալները Հայաստանում շատ մեծ լսարան ունեն: Ընդ որում՝ պետք չէ ասել, որ սերիալները զոռով մեր վզին են փաթաթում: Պահանջա՛րկն է ծնում առաջարկ, և ոչ՝ հակառակը:


ՈՒզում էս դիտիր չես ուզում մի դիտիր(այսինքն այս կյանքում դու ունես ավելի հետաքրքիր զբաղմունքներ և ժամանակդ իզուր չես վատնում :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

> ՈՒզում էս դիտիր չես ուզում մի դիտիր(այսինքն այս կյանքում դու ունես ավելի հետաքրքիր զբաղմունքներ և ժամանակդ իզուր չես վատնում


Հա,*ունի*  :Wink:

----------


## Գեա

եկել եմ այս թեմայում մի բան գրեմ` հույս ունենալով , որ գուցե , երևի (ուրիշ հոմանիշներ չնշեմ :Smile:  ) մի օր հանրայինի սերիալների համար սցենար գրոցներից մեկը հանկարծ գրառումս կկարդա:Այդ ինչի՞ց է , որ հանրայինի սերիալների բժիշկ կերպարները պարտադիր ռուսերեն են խոսում կամ էլ կիսատ պռատ հայերեն, մեր իրականությու՞նն է այդպիսին , թե հատուկ ծրագիր ունեք , որ սերիալներով էլ բժիշկներին ներկայացնեք իբրև քաղքենի ու կիսատ պռատ մարդիկ…

----------

Ariadna (20.07.2011), Freeman (20.07.2011), KiLa (03.08.2011), light` (04.08.2011), Lion (20.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.07.2011)

----------


## KiLa

Մի երկու լավ բան է մնացել մեր երկրում, բայց ոնց նայում եմ դրա վերջն էլ են ուզում տան: Առայժմ մեր հացագործ աշխարհի համար անընդունելի է իրենց հաշիվներին խառնել ընտանիքը: ,,Ընտանիքը սրփութուն ա՛՛: Բայց էս անտեր սերիալներում էնքան այդպիսի հիմար բաներ կնկարեն, որ մոտ ապագայում երևի այդ ,,սրփութունն՛՛ էլ դադարի գոյություն ունենալուց: Դա երևի նրանից է, որ մարդիք իրենց իրավունք են վերապահում գրել մի աշխարհի կամ մի երևույթի մասին, որից բացարձակ տեղեկություն չունեն:

----------


## Zeitgeist

"Supernatural" սերիալն է սիրում, բայց նայում եմ ոչ թե հեռուստացույցով, այլ կոմպով :Smile:

----------


## Arpine

> "Supernatural" սերիալն է սիրում, բայց նայում եմ ոչ թե հեռուստացույցով, այլ կոմպով


"Supernatural"- ը չի վերջացել թե՞ նոր մասեր կան

----------


## Zeitgeist

Միթե՞ գերբնականը մի օր կվերջանա... 6 սեզոն ամբողջովին նկարահանված է, իսկ 7րդը ԱՄՆ-ում սեպտեմբերից են ցեւյց տալւ :LOL:

----------

Arpine (11.08.2011)

----------


## BOBO

երկու հատ սերիալ ասեմ նայեք
Person of interest - "մեծ եղբոր" մասին ա
Intelligence - մարդու գլխում չիպ են դրել ու ինքը բոլոր ցանցերի հետ կապ ունի

----------


## LisBeth

էսօր the punisher-ի տիզեր նայեցի, ու չգիտեմ ինչի հենց էս գլխավոր հերոսին (Jon Bernthal) տեսնում մեր Անվերնոյին եմ հիշում։ Նմա՞ն ա, թե ինձ ա թվում։

----------


## Մուշու

> Միթե՞ գերբնականը մի օր կվերջանա... 6 սեզոն ամբողջովին նկարահանված է, իսկ 7րդը ԱՄՆ-ում սեպտեմբերից են ցեւյց տալւ


էն որ Zeitgeist-ը ակումբում էլ ակտիվ չի, բայց Supernatural-ը դեռ կա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (19.08.2017)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> էսօր the punisher-ի տիզեր նայեցի, ու չգիտեմ ինչի հենց էս գլխավոր հերոսին (Jon Bernthal) տեսնում մեր Անվերնոյին եմ հիշում։ Նմա՞ն ա, թե ինձ ա թվում։


Իմ կարծիքով Անվերնագիրը ավելի խորհրդավոր ա ու մոգական

----------

LisBeth (20.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Իմ կարծիքով Անվերնագիրը ավելի խորհրդավոր ա ու մոգական


եսիմ, մի թեթև մոռացել եմ, երբ որ նկար դնես հիշողությունս թարմանա, կասեմ  :Smile: 

ի դեպ հանուն էս կերպարի էն անկապ սերիալի (Daredevil) ամբողջ երկու սեզոնը նայել եմ :Love:

----------

Անվերնագիր (21.08.2017)

----------


## John

> ընդհանրապես սերիալներ չեմ դիտում,հազարից մեկ  <<Մեղքի գույնն>> եի նայում,են ել պրծավ,տենց ել վերջը չտեսա...


 :LOL:  վաաա՜խ, ոտս  :LOL:  




> Կարծում եմ կան լավ սերիալներ… Կան նաև շատ վատերը: Բայց սերիալները նաև ունեն դաստիարակչական  բնույթ:


 :Love:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.08.2017), Yellow Raven (21.08.2017), Յոհաննես (21.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Twin Peaks նայող կա՞։ Էս սեզոնին չորս սերիա մնաց։

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Twin Peaks նայող կա՞։ Էս սեզոնին չորս սերիա մնաց։


Առաջին 10 սերիան եմ նայել դեռ։ Խառը կարծիքներ ունեմ, մի քիչ էլ նայեմ կարտահայտվեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

14-րդ սերիան նոր նայեցի։ Հլը որ վայրիվերումներովա գնում, տենանք վերջում ուր կհասնի՝ Լինչին թեթևի մեջ կտցրելա (վատ իմաստով, թե չէ ինքը սենց թե նենց կտցրածա միշտ եղել ու էդ սովորաբար շատ լավա եղել)  :Jpit:  Համենայն դեպս, դաժե եթե վերջում լրիվ bullshit դուրս գա սյուժեն, հաստատ չեմ փոշմանի, որ նայել եմ։ Մենակ երգերի համար դաժե կնայեի՝ մեկը մեկից լավն են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 14-րդ սերիան նոր նայեցի։ Հլը որ վայրիվերումներովա գնում, տենանք վերջում ուր կհասնի՝ Լինչին թեթևի մեջ կտցրելա (վատ իմաստով, թե չէ ինքը սենց թե նենց կտցրածա միշտ եղել ու էդ սովորաբար շատ լավա եղել)  Համենայն դեպս, դաժե եթե վերջում լրիվ bullshit դուրս գա սյուժեն, հաստատ չեմ փոշմանի, որ նայել եմ։ Մենակ երգերի համար դաժե կնայեի՝ մեկը մեկից լավն են։


Ինձ թվում ա՝ Լինչին մի քիչ շատ ա կտցրել։ Էսօր 16-րդն էլ նայեցի։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Սաղ աշխարհը Գահերի խաղնա քննարկում,մենք տենց թեմա չունե՞նք

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սաղ աշխարհը Գահերի խաղնա քննարկում,մենք տենց թեմա չունե՞նք


Ապեր, Թեմա կա։

----------

Moonwalker (30.08.2017), Հայկօ (30.08.2017), Յոհաննես (29.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա. սաղ ֆբ-ն ու ակումբը Գահերի խաղ ա քննարկում, իսկ ռեալում սաղ Թուին Փիքս։ Տեսնես ինչի՞ց ա։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նենց հետաքրքիր ա. սաղ ֆբ-ն ու ակումբը Գահերի խաղ ա քննարկում, իսկ ռեալում սաղ Թուին Փիքս։ Տեսնես ինչի՞ց ա։


Քո ռեալից  :Wink: :

----------

GriFFin (30.08.2017), Yellow Raven (30.08.2017), Տրիբուն (30.08.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Նենց հետաքրքիր ա. սաղ ֆբ-ն ու ակումբը Գահերի խաղ ա քննարկում, իսկ ռեալում սաղ Թուին Փիքս։ Տեսնես ինչի՞ց ա։


Իմ շրջապատում բոլորը Գահերի խաղն են քննարկում։ Քանի որ ես տնից դուրս չեմ գալիս` շրջապատս տնեցիքիս են էլի։ Շատ ընտանեկան սերիալ ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

Իսկ Haven կամ The Hundred նայող կա՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ շրջապատում բոլորը Գահերի խաղն են քննարկում։ Քանի որ ես տնից դուրս չեմ գալիս` շրջապատս տնեցիքիս են էլի։ Շատ ընտանեկան սերիալ ա։


Իմ տնեցիքը Թուին Փիքս ա քննարկում  :Jpit:  Ու նաև գործիս տեղը լանչի ժամանակ ամենաակտիվ թեման ա։ Տպավորություն ա, որ Հայաստանում Գահերի խաղն ա, ստեղ՝ Թուին փիքսը (եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ստեղի շրջապատս ֆեյսբուքում չի պոստում):

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ տնեցիքը Թուին Փիքս ա քննարկում  Ու նաև գործիս տեղը լանչի ժամանակ ամենաակտիվ թեման ա։ Տպավորություն ա, որ Հայաստանում Գահերի խաղն ա, ստեղ՝ Թուին փիքսը (եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ստեղի շրջապատս ֆեյսբուքում չի պոստում):


Էսօր օֆիսմեյթերիցս մեկին ասում եմ՝ հետո իրիկունն ինչ արեցիր, ասում ա՝ էսինչին տեսա, Գահերի խաղն էինք քննարկում, ասում եմ՝ բայց ոչ դու, ոչ ինքը չէիք նայում, ասում ա՝ էն ա էդ էինք քննարկում:ԴԴ 

Նենց ֆենոմեն ա դառել, որ չես կարողանում դուրս մնաս իր ազդեցության շրջանակից, էն որ եթե նույնիսկ աթեիտ ես, Աստծուց խոսում ես :ԴԴ

----------


## Ա-Է

true detective
fargo
black mirror
լավ թեմեք են։

----------

Arpine (08.11.2017), Յոհաննես (30.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էսօր օֆիսմեյթերիցս մեկին ասում եմ՝ հետո իրիկունն ինչ արեցիր, ասում ա՝ էսինչին տեսա, Գահերի խաղն էինք քննարկում, ասում եմ՝ բայց ոչ դու, ոչ ինքը չէիք նայում, ասում ա՝ էն ա էդ էինք քննարկում:ԴԴ 
> 
> Նենց ֆենոմեն ա դառել, որ չես կարողանում դուրս մնաս իր ազդեցության շրջանակից, էն որ եթե նույնիսկ աթեիտ ես, Աստծուց խոսում ես :ԴԴ


Շին, բայց իրոք ես օնլայնից բացի ուրիշ տեղ չեմ տեսնում քննարկում։ Ու հակառակը՝ ստեղ Թուին փիքսն ա ֆենոմեն, որ ով նայել-չի նայել, քննարկում ա։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, բայց իրոք ես օնլայնից բացի ուրիշ տեղ չեմ տեսնում քննարկում։ Ու հակառակը՝ ստեղ Թուին փիքսն ա ֆենոմեն, որ ով նայել-չի նայել, քննարկում ա։


դե երևի ձեզ մոտ էդքան պոպուլյար չի, էստեղ Եվրոտեսիլը, ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի խաղերը ու Գահերի խաղն ա ուսանողական միությունը համատեղ դիտումներ կազմակերպում:ԴԴ

----------

Յոհաննես (31.08.2017)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Շին, բայց իրոք ես օնլայնից բացի ուրիշ տեղ չեմ տեսնում քննարկում։ Ու հակառակը՝ ստեղ Թուին փիքսն ա ֆենոմեն, որ ով նայել-չի նայել, քննարկում ա։


Ստեղ ես 3 հոգի գիտեմ, որ հիմա Twin Peaks-ա նայում, իսկ փողոցում որ մի ծանոթին բռնեմ սկսեմ հետը GOT-ից խոսալ, ժամերով կխոսա  :Jpit:

----------


## Arpine

Գահերի խաղը դեռ չեմ նայել, ու էն զգացողություննա, որ կյանքից հետ եմ։
Սկսեմ *Suits*-ից(IMDB-8.6), 5 սեզոնը(Netflix-ում կա եթե օգտվում եք) մի արագ նայեցի, ընկերներիցս մեկն էր խորհուրդ տվել առաջ երկու սերիան դժվար նայեցի հետո մի տաս օր էր չէի նայում, հետո, տենց սիրահարվեցի  :Jpit: ։ Միայն վերջին սեզոնի վերջերը, իրենց անձնականը շատ խառնելու հետ միասին, էն չի։
Հիմա 6-րդին եմ սպասում։

*Mindhunter*(IMDB-8.8) երեկ վերջացրի։ Ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր էր ու բնականաբար․ իրենք վարքային գիտության հետազոտողներ են ու էս ոլորտի մարդկանց ավելի կհետաքրքրի։  Լավ կլիներ իրադարձությունները մերօրյա լինեին բայց 1970ականներին են։ Այ եթե մերօրյա լիներ ու իրենց բացահայտումերը կիսաֆանտաստիկ-իրական լիեին․․․ :Love: 
 Սա 2011-ի ա ընդամենը մի սեզոն ու էս հաջողության հետ տարօրինակ, որ այլ սեզոններ չկան, չնայած ֆլմը ակհայտ կիսատ ա։

*Black mirror*-ը ադեն ասվեց, Արշակենք էին խորհուրդ տվել ու դե բնականաբար արժի։

Վերջերս էլ *Limitless*-ն(IMDB-7․4առաջին սեզոնը) էի նայում։ Շատ հետաքրքիր ա ու էնքան էլ անիրական չի, թե՞ անիրական ա  :Jpit: : Ի դեպ, էս ֆիլմից առաջ մի գիրք էր ընել ձեռքս որտեղ հենց խոսվում էր որոշակի դեղերի, պրոցեդուրաների ինչպես օրինակ Ayahuasca-յի նմանատիպ ազդեցությունների մասին։

----------

Jarre (09.05.2022), John (08.11.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

էլեքտրիկ դրիմսը նայող կա՞։

----------


## Haralez

պաբեգ իզ ծյուրմի. ամենաուժեղ սերիալնա որ կյանքումս տեսել եմ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Haralez

> էլեքտրիկ դրիմսը նայող կա՞։


չեմ տեսել, կներես


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Mindhunter-ը վատը չէր

----------

Arpine (23.11.2017), Jarre (09.05.2022)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Mindhunter-ը վատը չէր


Վատն ա, երեք սերիա նայեցի, բացարձակ բան չէր կատարվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Վատն ա, երեք սերիա նայեցի, բացարձակ բան չէր կատարվում


Էֆեկտը հենց դրանուն ա. ֆիլմ սերիական մարդասպանների մասին՝ առանց մի կաթիլ արյունի  :Jpit:  
Դիալոգներ, դիալոգներ ու էլի դիալոգներ…

----------

Arpine (23.11.2017), Jarre (09.05.2022)

----------


## LisBeth

> չեմ տեսել, կներես
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ոչինչ, սիրտդ լեն պահի

----------

Նիկեա (27.11.2017)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ասում են, վատը չի լինելու

----------

LisBeth (09.06.2018), Տրիբուն (13.01.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ասում են, վատը չի լինելու


Վատը չէր, բայց լավն էլ չէր։ Կիննեմանը ոնց որ զարմացած ռոբոտ լիներ, համ էլ գրքի ու սերիալի մեջ մի հատ մեեծ տարբերություն կար, գրքի մոտիվները ավելի շատ քաղաքական էին, ստեղ սեքս ու ընտանեկան խնդիրներ, ինչը չի նշանակում որ գրքում սեքս չկար էլի, կար էն էլ ոնց  :Love: ։ Կային դրական պահեր, օրինակ հոթելը Պոն էր ոչ թե Հենդրիքսը, ու ինչ խոսք ավելի հաջող կերպար էր, երևացող, չէր կորում մնացած կերպարների ու իրադարձությունների ֆոնին։ 

 Հաշվի առնելով որ ժանրում կոնկուրենցիան քիչ ա, երևի արժի առանձնացնել, ու Օրթեգայի կրակոտ կերպարի խաթեր, դաժը վերանայել որոշ դրվագներ։

----------

Անվերնագիր (02.08.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

13 Reasons Why֊ը ո՞վ է նայել

----------


## Գիտունիկ

Հնդկական Սերիալներ ովա նայում՞

----------


## Գիտունիկ

> Հնդկական Սերիալներ ովա նայում՞


Բոլորը նայում են :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Շինարար

Killing Eve առայժմ մի սիրիզ ա բայց երկրորդը շուտով կլինի։ Առաջին սիրիզը ութ էպիզոդ մի գիշերում նայեցի էնքան որ կտրվել չէր լինում։ Պիտի որ ֆեմինիստներին հատուկ դուր գա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> սիրիզ


2 անգամ գրած չլինեիր՝ կմտածեի վրիպումա:

Բնօրինակը ո՞նցա գրվում

----------


## Շինարար

> 2 անգամ գրած չլինեիր՝ կմտածեի վրիպումա:
> 
> Բնօրինակը ո՞նցա գրվում


series երևի ճիշտ կլիներ գրեի սիըրիզ

----------

Գաղթական (14.01.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մենք ռուսական «սեզոն» բառն ենք օգտագործում ։)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մենք ռուսական սեզոն բառն ենք օգտագործում ։)


Ռուսներն էլ՝ անգլերեն season-ը )))

----------

Ուլուանա (25.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Killing Eve առայժմ մի սիրիզ ա բայց երկրորդը շուտով կլինի։ Առաջին սիրիզը ութ էպիզոդ մի գիշերում նայեցի էնքան որ կտրվել չէր լինում։ Պիտի որ ֆեմինիստներին հատուկ դուր գա։


Շին, դու էլ ես հա նրանցից, որ հենց անգլիախոս երկրներում ապրում են, ավտոբուսի աստանովկեն դառնում ա բաս սթեյշն  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Իմ հասկանալով, սիրիզը վերաբերվում ա ամբողջ սերիալին, իրա բոլոր սեզոններով, ու ամեն սեզոնը իրա էպիզոդներով։ Սինքն, առաջին, երկրորդ սիրիզ չի լինում, անկախ արտասանության ձևից։ Լինում ա մի սիրիզ, առաջին, երկրորդ, երրորդ ․․․․ սեզոններով։

----------

Ծլնգ (15.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, դու էլ ես հա նրանցից, որ հենց անգլիախոս երկրներում ապրում են, ավտոբուսի աստանովկեն դառնում ա բաս սթեյշն 
> 
> Իմ հասկանալով, սիրիզը վերաբերվում ա ամբողջ սերիալին, իրա բոլոր սեզոններով, ու ամեն սեզոնը իրա էպիզոդներով։ Սինքն, առաջին, երկրորդ սիրիզ չի լինում, անկախ արտասանության ձևից։ Լինում ա մի սիրիզ, առաջին, երկրորդ, երրորդ ․․․․ սեզոններով։


Մի քիչ ցույց չտա՞մ ինձ։ Բրիտանական անգլերենը մի քիչ տարբեր ա աշխարհի անգլերենից։ ՍիԸրիզը ամեն տարվա սերիաների նոր շարքն ա, ու շատ նորմալ ա ասելը առաջին սիըրիզ, երկրորդ կամ երրորդ, էպիզոդը սերիան ա իսկ ամբողջական սերիալին շոու են ասում ։D Համենայն դեպս անգլիացիները տենց են ասում ու տենց են խոսում։

----------

Jarre (23.02.2019), Տրիբուն (16.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

Էս էլ հղում որ բացատրում ա բառի տարբերությունը ամերիկյան ու բրիտանական անգլերենում https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-di...-and-a-TV-show

----------

Տրիբուն (16.01.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս էլ հղում որ բացատրում ա բառի տարբերությունը ամերիկյան ու բրիտանական անգլերենում https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-di...-and-a-TV-show


Դրա համար էլ մի հատ բրեքզիթ չեն կարում անեն, խառնվել  են տերմինների մեջ  :Jpit: ))

----------

Շինարար (16.01.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դրա համար էլ մի հատ բրեքզիթ չեն կարում անեն, խառնվել  են տերմինների մեջ ))


Անգլերեն խոսալ չգիտեն չէ՞  :LOL:  նորեկների մեծ մասի խնդիրն ա տեղացիներին հասկանալը, որովհետև դրսում հիմնականում ամերիկյան ֆիլմերից են անգլերեն լսում մեկ էլ դպրոցի անգլերենի դասատուներից մեկ էլ գալիս ենք տեսնում՝ լրիվ ուրիշ ձև են խոսում: Տերմինաբանությունը իրոք լրիվ տարբեր ա: Ասենք՝ մարդիկ մտածում են բանասիրությունը պիտի Philology լինի, ոչ մի անգլիացի բանասեր, նաև ամերիկացի բանասերից եմ լսել՝ չեն հասկանում էդ բառը: Շատ-շատ ինչ-որ հին տեքստերի, կրոնական կամ լատիներենի հետ կապված մասնագետ պատկերացնեն: Ես մտածում էի «դրամատուրգիան» պիտի drama լինի, եթե ոչ dramaturgy, որոշ գրքերում հանդիպում էլ ա, բայց գրված՝ ոչ լեզվակիրների կողմից  :LOL:  որովհետև անգլերեն ավելի ընկալելի ա զուտ theatre բառը, որը իհարկե ընդգրկուն բառ ա: Ու իրականում ահագին մեծ խնդիր ա, որ երբ ուզում ես գրածդ տեքստը քո ուզածը արտահայտի, բայց ընկալելի լինի անգելեն լեզվակիր ընթերցողի համար  :LOL:  Որովհետև շատ բան գրում եմ՝ բոլոր ոչ լեզվակիրների համար հասկանալի ա, ինչ եմ ասում, լեզվակիրները զարմացած երեսիս են նայում, սրբագրելիս այլ տարբերակ են առաջարկում, որ իմ ուզած նյուանսը չի արտահայտում, եղել ա, որ մի բառի համար մի հինգ-վեց հոգու հետ խորհրդակցել եմ, որ ի վերջո լուծումը գտնենք: Կամ մտածում ենք պիեսը պիտի play լինի, բայցլեզվակիրները նաև ներկայացումն են հասկանում նույն բառով, ինչը բնական ա՝ հենց բառի առաջնային իմաստը խաղալուց ա գալիս, ստիպված պիտի հստակեցնես the text of the play:


էլ չեմ ասում՝ Հայաստանում հպարտությամբ ասում են՝ ես արևելագետ եմ, ֆակուլտետ ունենք տենց, ակադեմիայում օրիենտալիստ բառը եթե խիստ պարզունականացնենք՝ օվերսիմփլիֆայ, համարյա ակադեմիական ռասիստին զուգահեռ բառ ա: էլի եմ ասում խիստ պարզունականացնելու դեպքում: Համենայն դեպքս էստեղ ոչ մեկ իրան չի անվանի ես օրիենտալիստ եմ, նույնիսկ եթե իրականում խորանաս պարզվի որ ա:

----------

Life (17.01.2019), Progart (16.01.2019), Տրիբուն (16.01.2019)

----------


## Jarre

> Մի քիչ ցույց չտա՞մ ինձ։ Բրիտանական անգլերենը մի քիչ տարբեր ա աշխարհի անգլերենից։ ՍիԸրիզը ամեն տարվա սերիաների նոր շարքն ա, ու շատ նորմալ ա ասելը առաջին սիըրիզ, երկրորդ կամ երրորդ, էպիզոդը սերիան ա իսկ ամբողջական սերիալին շոու են ասում ։D Համենայն դեպս անգլիացիները տենց են ասում ու տենց են խոսում։


Ես էս վերջերս Netflix-ում մի հատ բրիտանական սերիալ գտա ու նշած էր 3 series, ես էլ մտածեցի որ երեք սերիայանոց կարճ սերիալ է։ Կակ ռազ ուզում էի կարճ դետեկտիվ սերիալ նայեի մանյակների մասին ու որոշեցի նայել։ Հետո ջոկեցի, որ երեք սեզոն ա, ոչ թե սերիա։ Ստիպված նայեցի։ Բայց չեմ փոշմանում։ Բավականին հզոր գործ էր։ Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել։ Վերջին սեզոնը ու սերիալի ավարտը կատարյալ է։ *The Fall* Մինչև էս գրառումը կարդալը մտածում էի տեխնիկական սխալ է էդ series-ը։ Նոր ջոգեցի ինչը ինչոց ա։

----------

Freeman (25.02.2019), Աթեիստ (24.02.2019), Շինարար (24.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

American crime storyն եմ նայում։ Մի քիչ դժվար ա հետևել թե ինչը երբ ա տեղի ունենում որովհետև ժամանակները լրիվ խառնաշփոթ ա արած բայց հետաքրքիր ա։

----------

Jarre (24.02.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Մի պահի չգիտեի ինչ նայեմ, Հեփփին նայեցի, արժեր լրիվ, Պատրիք Մելրոուզը նայեցի, ծանր էր, բայց էլի․․․ մտածում էի մի թեթև բան ա պետք, հետո հիշեցի, որ Թումոյի այգում նստած էինք Ռուֆուս հետ, Ռիկ ու Մորտիից խոսք գնաց, Ռուֆը թե բա Gravity falls - ը նայե՞լ ես, լավն ա։ Հիմա նայում եմ, Ռուֆ, եթե կարդում ես սա, մի հատ  :Kiss:  Ապրես

----------

Freeman (25.02.2019), Անվերնագիր (26.02.2019), Հայկօ (25.02.2019)

----------


## romanista

Չգիտեմ, ով ինչ սերիալ ա նայում ստեղ, բայց մեկը իմ կողմից խորհուրդ կտամ: Բրիտանո-կանադական ա, Sky-ի արտադրանք, կոչվում ա Tin Star: Գլխավոր դերակատարը Lie To Me-ից մեզ հայտնի Թիմ Ռոթն ա, որը հոյակապ ա խաղում: Խիստ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, ես ինքս կլանում եմ ամեն կադրը)
2 սեզոն ա, 1-ը 10, 2-րդը 9 էպիզոդ)

429143CE-603D-4B9B-AB1D-33499174449B.jpg

----------


## ivy

"The Umbrella Academy"-ն սկսեցի նայել։
Հետս նայող կա՞, թեմա բացեմ։

Էս սերիալներ ենթաբաժինը չարժի՞ կինոյի բաժին տանել։

----------


## Freeman

Good omens առաջին սերիան եմ նայել, լավն ա երևում։ Երևի կնայեմ։

Mr. Robot նայվում ա։ Չէի ասի թե շատ լավն ա։
Սկզբում մտածում էի, թե ինչ որ գիքի մասին սերիալ ա, բայց


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*ամենաշատը գլխավոր հերոսի հոգեկան հիվանդությունն ա հետաքրքրում, էդ եթե հանենք, վապշե չէի նայի

----------


## ivy

> Good omens առաջին սերիան եմ նայել, լավն ա երևում։ Երևի կնայեմ։


Իմ մտքով էլ էր անցնում նայել, թեկուզ մենակ նրա համար, որ Neil Gaiman-ի մատը խառն էր, բայց մտածեցի՝ սկզբից գիրքը կարդամ:

----------

Հայկօ (23.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Good omens առաջին սերիան եմ նայել, լավն ա երևում։ Երևի կնայեմ։


Սա երկար ժամանակ իմ watchlist-ի մեջ էր։ Հետո հենց սկսեցի նայել, պատահական վերջին էպիզոդն էին միացրել առաջինի փոխարեն։ Արա, նայում եմ, զգում եմ, որ մի բան էն չի, բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչը  :LOL:  Հետո որ էպիզոդը պրծավ, հասկացա, արդեն հավեսս փախավ նայելը։

----------


## Շինարար

Peaky Blinders-ն եմ նայում: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ լարված սյուժեով: Կերպարների մեջ մի կարգին իսան չկա, մեկը մյուսից տականք են:

----------

ivy (01.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Money Heist-ը նայեք։ Իսպանական սերիալ ա։ Մե բոմբ։ Ինձ որ հազար տարի մնար չէի հավատա, որ իսպանակն սերիալ կնայեմ։ Աղջիկս համոզեց։ Հիմա ամեն գիշեր քնելուց առաջ 3, 4 ական սերիայով առաջ եմ գնում։

----------

ivy (01.10.2019), LisBeth (01.10.2019), Quyr Qery (06.10.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Money Heist-ը նայեք։ Իսպանական սերիալ ա։ Մե բոմբ։ Ինձ որ հազար տարի մնար չէի հավատա, որ իսպանակն սերիալ կնայեմ։ Աղջիկս համոզեց։ Հիմա ամեն գիշեր քնելուց առաջ 3, 4 ական սերիայով առաջ եմ գնում։


 Ամեն ինչ շատ սյուռ էր, չեմ հիշում հերթականությունը, բայց երբ արդեն նստած էինք երեքով, մեր տան պադվալում, ես, Վանոն ու նա, կոֆե էինք խմում ու չեմ հիշում ինչից էինք խոսում, բայց մի պահից տենց խոսքը սերիալներից գնաց։ Ասեց.
 ֊Լի՜զ։
 Ասի
֊ Հաջան։
Ասեց.
 -Money heist-ը նայի։
Վանոն էլ դաբռոն տվեց, ասի լավ որ ասում եք։))

Գիշերները նայում եմ։

----------

ivy (01.10.2019), Տրիբուն (01.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Հեռավոր 90-ականներին մի սերիալ էի նայում, որը կրկին դիտեցի մի 15 տարի անց:
The Pretender
Շատ հետաքրքիր էր,  նույնիսկ այսքան տարի անց չի կորցրել դիտարժանությունը:

----------


## ivy

Էրեկ քնելուց առաջ Money Heist-ից մի սերիա նայեցի. չհետաքրքրեց, էդ մի սերիան հազիվ գլորեցի:
The Umbrella Academy-ն էլ կիսատ թողեցի, ձանձրալի էր:
Դեռ փնտրում եմ, թե ինչ նայեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էրեկ քնելուց առաջ Money Heist-ից մի սերիա նայեցի. չհետաքրքրեց, էդ մի սերիան հազիվ գլորեցի:


2 սերիա էլ նայի ...

----------

ivy (03.10.2019)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էրեկ քնելուց առաջ Money Heist-ից մի սերիա նայեցի. չհետաքրքրեց, էդ մի սերիան հազիվ գլորեցի:
> The Umbrella Academy-ն էլ կիսատ թողեցի, ձանձրալի էր:
> Դեռ փնտրում եմ, թե ինչ նայեմ:


Նեթֆլիքսի After Life-ը նայի )) Նենց լավն էր ամեն տեսակ զոնծիկներից ու տիեզերանավերից հետո: Ինձ համար 10/10 սերիալ ա:

----------

ivy (03.10.2019), Վիշապ (16.11.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Նեթֆլիքսի After Life-ը նայի )) Նենց լավն էր ամեն տեսակ զոնծիկներից ու տիեզերանավերից հետո: Ինձ համար 10/10 սերիալ ա:


Նայում եմ, լավն ա իսկապես։
Անկեղծության դոզան սպանիչ ա, սև հումորն էլ հետը։
Մյուս կողմից էլ նենց խորը տխրություն կա մեջը։ Տեսնես ինչ-որ լավատեսական հանգուցալուծում լինելո՞ւ ա էս պատմությանը։
Չորրորդ սերիայից անջատեցի հլը որ, բայց ինձ թվաց՝ մի թափով կարող էի ամբողջը նայել։

----------

Հայկօ (05.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեսա նոյեմբերից սկսում ա His Dark Materials-ը, Պուլմանի հայտնի գործի հիման վրա նկարած: Ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ, քանի որ գիրքը լավն էր, 2007-ին նկարահանված կինոն էլ նենց կուտվեր, բայց սերիալը լավն ա երևում, քանի որ թրեյլերները ահագին խոստումնալից են։

----------

ivy (06.10.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Մի պահի չգիտեի ինչ նայեմ, Հեփփին նայեցի, արժեր լրիվ


Հեփփիի առաջին սեզոնը մի օրում եմ նայել: Էդ ինչ հիվանդ ու տարած բան էր. նույնիսկ հավատս չի գալիս, որ տենց հաճույքով նայել եմ, էն էլ էն կարգի, որ հնարավոր չէր պոկվել:
Բայց ինքս ինձ խոստացա, որ երկրորդ սեզոնը չեմ միացնելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հեփփիի առաջին սեզոնը մի օրում եմ նայել: Էդ ինչ հիվանդ ու տարած բան էր. նույնիսկ հավատս չի գալիս, որ տենց հաճույքով նայել եմ, էն էլ էն կարգի, որ հնարավոր չէր պոկվել:
> Բայց ինքս ինձ խոստացա, որ երկրորդ սեզոնը չեմ միացնելու


Դժվար ա հավատալ, բայց երկրորդն առաջինից ավելի գժանոց ա  :Jpit: :

Առաջինը շատ լավ կոմիքսի վրա են նկարել, իսկ երկրորդն արդեն ինքնուրույն հորինվածք ա, դրա համար էլ մի քիչ կասկածում էի: Ոնց պարզվեց՝ իզուր:

----------


## ivy

> Դժվար ա հավատալ, բայց երկրորդն առաջինից ավելի գժանոց ա :
> 
> Առաջինը շատ լավ կոմիքսի վրա են նկարել, իսկ երկրորդն արդեն ինքնուրույն հորինվածք ա, դրա համար էլ մի քիչ կասկածում էի: Ոնց պարզվեց՝ իզուր:


Հավատում եմ, դրա համար էլ չեմ միացնում, հաստատ էդ էլ եմ հաճույքից կոտորվելով նայելու ու վերջնականապես հիասթափվեմ ինքս ինձնից. լրիվ guilty pleasure վիճակներ  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հեփփիի առաջին սեզոնը մի օրում եմ նայել: Էդ ինչ հիվանդ ու տարած բան էր. նույնիսկ հավատս չի գալիս, որ տենց հաճույքով նայել եմ, էն էլ էն կարգի, որ հնարավոր չէր պոկվել:
> Բայց ինքս ինձ խոստացա, որ երկրորդ սեզոնը չեմ միացնելու


Անցած գիշեր էլ ես նայեցի առաջին չորս էպիզոդը  :LOL:  Արա, էտ ինչ շիզո սերիալ ա։ Բայց բոմբ ա, բոմբ ․․․

----------

Հայկօ (08.10.2019)

----------


## impression

բարև ձեզ  :Smile:  ասեցի մի բան էլ ես ասեմ սերիալների մասին
վերջին նայածս ամենախփած ու թերևս ամենալավ սերիալներից մեկը Fleabag-ն էր
շատ սյուռ ու հումորային ա, հետն էլ ուժեղ դրամա կա մեջը, որը չի շեշտվում, բայց զգում ես դա միանշանակ, ու նենց ես զգում, որ աչքերդ լցվում ա
ուժեղ ֆեմինիստական միտում ունի, բայց դա էլ չի ծանրաբեռնում դիտողին, նույնիսկ կարողանում ես չֆիքսվել դրա  վրա, ես էնքան էլ չեմ սիրում -իզմերն ու -իստերը սերիալներում, էս մեկից իրոք շատ ուժեղ ֆեմինիզմի հոտ ա գալիս, բայց ինձ որ չխանգարեց ահավոր մեծ հաճույքով դիտել

էսօր էլ գնալու եմ Joker-ը նայելու, գիտեմ, սերիալների հետ կապ չունի, բայց մի շաբաթ ա անհամբեր սպասում էի էսօրվան, ասեցի կիսվեմ ուրախությամբ  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (12.10.2019), Աթեիստ (16.10.2019), Ծլնգ (13.10.2019), Հայկօ (12.10.2019), Տրիբուն (13.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> բարև ձեզ  ասեցի մի բան էլ ես ասեմ սերիալների մասին
> վերջին նայածս ամենախփած ու թերևս ամենալավ սերիալներից մեկը Fleabag-ն էր
> շատ սյուռ ու հումորային ա, հետն էլ ուժեղ դրամա կա մեջը, որը չի շեշտվում, բայց զգում ես դա միանշանակ, ու նենց ես զգում, որ աչքերդ լցվում ա
> ուժեղ ֆեմինիստական միտում ունի, բայց դա էլ չի ծանրաբեռնում դիտողին, նույնիսկ կարողանում ես չֆիքսվել դրա  վրա, ես էնքան էլ չեմ սիրում -իզմերն ու -իստերը սերիալներում, էս մեկից իրոք շատ ուժեղ ֆեմինիզմի հոտ ա գալիս, բայց ինձ որ չխանգարեց ահավոր մեծ հաճույքով դիտել
> 
> էսօր էլ գնալու եմ Joker-ը նայելու, գիտեմ, սերիալների հետ կապ չունի, բայց մի շաբաթ ա անհամբեր սպասում էի էսօրվան, ասեցի կիսվեմ ուրախությամբ


«հազար տարի ա» սերիալ չէի նայել․ մի ձև համբերությունս չի հերիքում սերիալներին, ժամանակս էլ հետը, բայց էս էջում վերջին քննարկումներից հետո ասեցի տեսնեմ ինչ սերիալներ կան վերջին տարիներին (այստեղ թվարկվածներից ոչ մեկը հետաքրքրությունս չգրավեց թրեյլերից էն կողմ)։ Fleabag-ն էլ աչքովս ընկավ, բայց սկի թրեյլերը մինչև վերջ չկարողացա նայել, վերջը ասի լավ, չկա-չկա, Marvelous Mrs Maisel-ը միացրեցի, ու առաջին սեզոնը առանց պոկվելու նայեցի․․․ իսկապես գժոտ, ինտելեկտուալ (տեղ-տեղ՝ սև) հումորով ու դզող ֆեմինիզմով սերիալ ա (առաջի սեզոնը համենայն դեպս, մնացածի վրա դեռ համբերություն ու ժամանակ չեմ հավաքել)։ Բայց այս գրածիցդ հետո ասեցի գնամ ինձ ստիպելով Fleabag-ն էլ փորձեմ նայել, ու գոնե մի 2.5 սերիա նայեմ կարծիք կազմելուց առաջ․․․ ու ինչ խոսք, խոստումնալից ա սկսում  :LOL:  բայց մաման ծաղկաման, էս ի՜նչ տափակություն ա։ Ու դեմ չեմ dysfunctional կնոջ կերպարի, ինչպես նաև խորը դրամային․ իռլանդական արդի արձակում լիքը այսպիսի կերպարներ ու հետաքրքրը ներըթիվներ կան, բայց այստեղ մի քիչ չերեսչուր պերեբարշիտ էր՝ գերտափակության մակարդակի։ Իսկ ֆեմինիզմի շատ ավելի ծաղրելու միտում տեսա, ինչը էլի կարա հումորով լինի, բայց այստեղի հումորը մի քիչ չհասկացա․․․ աչքիս հետ եմ ընկել ժամանակներից։ Բայց շնորհակալություն այսպիսի մշակույթի հետ ծանոթանալու իմպուլսի համար։  :Smile:

----------


## boooooooom

Fleabag-ը ես էլ մի 3 սերիա նայել եմ, էսօր էլ երևի մի քիչ բզբզամ։ Հերոսը էն կարգի կտցրած ա, որ ես անհանգստանում եմ իրա համար, տեղով փորձանք ա  :LOL:

----------


## boooooooom

> Fleabag-ը ես էլ մի 3 սերիա նայել եմ, էսօր էլ երևի մի քիչ բզբզամ։ Հերոսը էն կարգի կտցրած ա, որ ես անհանգստանում եմ իրա համար, տեղով փորձանք ա


2֊րդ սեզոնն եմ նայում ու հետ եմ վերցնում իմ  խոսքերը. կտցրած չի ինքը, ուղղակի հեշտ կյանք չի իրան փայ հասել. Էս պահին շատ խղճում եմ հերոսուհուն, ու ոնց որ ես սիրում եմ էս տիպին։

----------


## ivy

Մի որոշ ժամանակ սերիալներ նայելուց հետո որ սովորական ֆիլմ ես միացնում, նենց հանկարծակիի ես գալիս, որ մի երկու ժամ չանցած վերջանում ա, մի ձև խորը անբավարարվածության զգացում ա մնում  :Jpit: 

Հա, Լիլի խորհրդով "Fleabag"-ն էլ սկսեցի նայել, էն էլ երկրորդ սերիայից հասկացա, որ իրականում "Crashing"-ն եմ նայում․․․ 
Բայց ինչ հակակրելի դեմք ա Phoebe Waller-Bridge-ը․ ես նրան հաստատ մի ամբողջ սերիալ չեմ դիմանա։

----------

Varzor (21.10.2019)

----------


## ivy

Վրաս ծիծաղել չլինի կամ էլ թեկուզ և լինի, բայց ես հիմա մենակ մի բան եմ նայում՝ "Queer Eye", ու դեռ չգիտեմ՝ ինչ եմ անելու, երբ ամբողջը վերջացնեմ, դրա համար ամեն օր մի սերիա եմ նայում քնելուց առաջ․ իմ երեկոյան թերապիան ա։
Էդ ի՜նչ պոզիտիվ շոու ա, ու էնքան կարևոր հարցեր են քննարկվում՝ դիսկրիմինացիան բոլոր ոլորտներում, ռասիզմից մինչև հոմոֆոբիա, ներաձնական ու սոցիալական խնդիրներ ու էլի լիքը բաներ։ Էնքան լավ պատմությունն են ու էնքան լույս կա մեջները, հետն էլ լիքը հույս ու երախտագիտություն։
Նայելուց համ ծիծաղում եմ, համ լացում ու չեմ կշտանում  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Star Wars-ին հետևողներին ասեմ, որ The Mandalorian-ի առաջին սերիան ա դուրս եկել։ Ես նայել եմ ու շատ եմ հավանել, ու ոնց որ հասկացող ֆաներն էլ են շատ գոհ։

----------

Հայկօ (26.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էրեկ քնելուց առաջ Money Heist-ից մի սերիա նայեցի. չհետաքրքրեց, էդ մի սերիան հազիվ գլորեցի:


Դու ասա, որ էս գյոզալ սերիալը նայեցիր։ 

Սենց մի վիդեո դնեմ տանող էպիզոդներով   :Love: 

Նայրոբիի համար ուշքս գնում ա։

----------

Arpine (06.02.2020), Անվերնագիր (18.11.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Դու ասա, որ էս գյոզալ սերիալը նայեցիր։


Չնայեցի, սիրտս չկպավ  :Sad:

----------


## Յոհաննես

You-ն չնայեք,փթիր սերիալ է,նյարդային համակարգը վարի տվող,էս ինձ համար վերջնական դաս եղավ,որ ֆիլմերը ընտրելուց առաջ թրեյլերները պիտի նայեմ...

----------


## Յոհաննես

> You-ն չնայեք,փթիր սերիալ է,նյարդային համակարգը վարի տվող,էս ինձ համար վերջնական դաս եղավ,որ ֆիլմերը ընտրելուց առաջ թրեյլերները պիտի նայեմ...


չնայած  եսիմ  :Sad: 
Հ.Գ էս վերջերս կինոներից ստացած տպավորությունները չեմ ջոգում

----------

Շինարար (20.12.2019)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> You-ն չնայեք,փթիր սերիալ է,նյարդային համակարգը վարի տվող,էս ինձ համար վերջնական դաս եղավ,որ ֆիլմերը ընտրելուց առաջ թրեյլերները պիտի նայեմ...


26-ին երկրորդ սեզոնն ա դուրս գալիս  :Love:

----------


## Շինարար

Shamelessն եմ նայում բրիտանական: Խելքս գնում ա սենց սերիալների համար` ռեալիստական , համ էլ տարբեր ակցենտներ եմ սովորում:

----------


## Յոհաննես

ըհը,սաղովի կպանք You-ն նայելուն ու քննարկելուն,էս քանի օրը առանձին թեմա կբացեմ։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> ըհը,սաղովի կպանք You-ն նայելուն ու քննարկելուն,էս քանի օրը առանձին թեմա կբացեմ։


օքեյ

----------

Quyr Qery (25.12.2019)

----------


## Freeman

Կարծիք Վիկինգների մասին։



Արա էս ինչ վատն էր, մի նայեք։ Ձգեցի մինչև երկրորդ սեզոնի կեսերը։
Միակ լավ կողմը տենց սիրուն տեսարաններ կային, հավես վիկինգական գյուղեր։ Սյուժեն քաք էր, կարելի ա փոխարենը Ազիզյանները նայել։

----------

Arpine (06.02.2020), Varzor (14.01.2020), Հայկօ (14.01.2020)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կարծիք Վիկինգների մասին։
> 
> Արա էս ինչ վատն էր, մի նայեք։ Ձգեցի մինչև երկրորդ սեզոնի կեսերը։
> Միակ լավ կողմը տենց սիրուն տեսարաններ կային, հավես վիկինգական գյուղեր։ Սյուժեն քաք էր, կարելի ա փոխարենը Ազիզյանները նայել։


Ես մինչև երրորդ սեզոնի սկիզբ հերոսաբար նայել եմ: Ավել չձգեցի:

----------

Freeman (14.01.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Կարծիք Վիկինգների մասին։
> 
> Արա էս ինչ վատն էր, մի նայեք։ Ձգեցի մինչև երկրորդ սեզոնի կեսերը։
> Միակ լավ կողմը տենց սիրուն տեսարաններ կային, հավես վիկինգական գյուղեր։ Սյուժեն քաք էր, կարելի ա փոխարենը Ազիզյանները նայել։


Լրիվ նայել եմ։
4-րդ սեզոնից հետո արդեն ահավոր է, նույնիսկ ձգձգված։

Բայց հետաքրքիր վարկած է սկանդինավյան լեգենդների միահյուսման, բայց ոնց որ համը հանել են՝ չեն կարողանում նույն գծի մեջ մնալ։

----------


## Freeman

> Լրիվ նայել եմ։
> 4-րդ սեզոնից հետո արդեն ահավոր է, նույնիսկ ձգձգված։
> 
> Բայց հետաքրքիր վարկած է սկանդինավյան լեգենդների միահյուսման, բայց ոնց որ համը հանել են՝ չեն կարողանում նույն գծի մեջ մնալ։


Դեռ լրիվ չեմ բացառում, որ հնարավոր ա շարունակեմ նայել էդ սկանդինավյանության խաթր։ Բայց դե սցենարը վապշե չի ձգում ու շատ դանդաղ ա առաջ գնում, եսիմ

----------


## Varzor

> Դեռ լրիվ չեմ բացառում, որ հնարավոր ա շարունակեմ նայել էդ սկանդինավյանության խաթր։ Բայց դե սցենարը վապշե չի ձգում ու շատ դանդաղ ա առաջ գնում, եսիմ


Համաձայն են, տեղ-տեղ ահավոր ձգձգում են` դինամիկան կոտրվում է: Բայց դե դա էլ երևի կոմերցիոն կողմ ունի  :Dntknw:

----------


## Հայկօ

Legion-ը նայեք: Անկրկնելի բան ա, հիմա նույնիսկ չեմ էլ կարողանում կարգին նկարագրել, համեմատել կամ դիրքավորել: Տենց սիրունագույն բան ոչ նկարել են, ոչ էլ, ցավոք, էլ կնկարեն․ երրորդ սեզոնը վերջինն էր: Գժական տեսա-լսողական մայնդֆաք ա, տեղ-տեղ՝ անհանգստացնող, տեղ-տեղ՝ ազդեցիկ, միշտ՝ ծայրահեղ էսթետիկ: Ինձ համար լավագույն բաներից ա, որ եղել ա սերիալների հետ առհասարակ, ոչ թե մենակ վերջերս:

Հ․Գ․ Եթե նայեք ու առնվազն առաջին սեզոնի վերջերի «Բոլերոյի» տեսարանից հետո էլ ասեք, որ էնքան էլ չեք հավանել, բլոկելու եմ  :Jpit: :

----------

Arpine (06.02.2020), ivy (17.01.2020), Աթեիստ (20.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Legion-ը նայեք: Անկրկնելի բան ա, հիմա նույնիսկ չեմ էլ կարողանում կարգին նկարագրել, համեմատել կամ դիրքավորել: Տենց սիրունագույն բան ոչ նկարել են, ոչ էլ, ցավոք, էլ կնկարեն․ երրորդ սեզոնը վերջինն էր: Գժական տեսա-լսողական մայնդֆաք ա, տեղ-տեղ՝ անհանգստացնող, տեղ-տեղ՝ ազդեցիկ, միշտ՝ ծայրահեղ էսթետիկ: Ինձ համար լավագույն բաներից ա, որ եղել ա սերիալների հետ առհասարակ, ոչ թե մենակ վերջերս:
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Եթե նայեք ու առնվազն առաջին սեզոնի վերջերի «Բոլերոյի» տեսարանից հետո էլ ասեք, որ էնքան էլ չեք հավանել, բլոկելու եմ :


Թրեյլերից հետո համոզված չէի, որ ինձ դուր կգա, բայց նոր նայեցի առաջին էպիզոդը, շատ լավն էր, լրիվ իմ ճաշակով, հավեսով կնայեմ  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (21.01.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

"The Witcher"-ն եմ նայում, մի հինգ սերիա նայել եմ, բայց էն չի, շատ վատը չի, բայց մի տեսակ զոռով ա գնում։ Ոնց որ "աղը պակաս լինի" մի տեսակ։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> "The Witcher"-ն եմ նայում, մի հինգ սերիա նայել եմ, բայց էն չի, շատ վատը չի, բայց մի տեսակ զոռով ա գնում։ Ոնց որ "աղը պակաս լինի" մի տեսակ։


2-րդ սերիայից հետո չշարունակեցի,կացին սերիալ է

----------

boooooooom (21.01.2020)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Թրեյլերից հետո համոզված չէի, որ ինձ դուր կգա, բայց նոր նայեցի առաջին էպիզոդը, շատ լավն էր, լրիվ իմ ճաշակով, հավեսով կնայեմ


Legion-ի կայֆը էն ա, որ անընդհատ աճում ա: Ամեն հաջորդ սերիան նախորդից լավն ա, բոլոր սեզոններում: Էն որ անընդհատ մտածում ես, որ ավել բան չեն կարող անել, ու անընդհատ հաջողացնում են զարմացնել: Վերջերում արդեն գերագույն վակխանալիա ա տիրում  :Jpit: : Նայի, գրի, էլի:

----------

ivy (21.01.2020), Quyr Qery (13.02.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Legion-ի կայֆը էն ա, որ անընդհատ աճում ա: Ամեն հաջորդ սերիան նախորդից լավն ա, բոլոր սեզոններում: Էն որ անընդհատ մտածում ես, որ ավել բան չեն կարող անել, ու անընդհատ հաջողացնում են զարմացնել: Վերջերում արդեն գերագույն վակխանալիա ա տիրում : Նայի, գրի, էլի:


Հլը որ առաջին սեզոնի վերջերում եմ. մինչև հիմա գժական ա: Ու հա, անընդհատ աճում ա: Ամեն սերիան նենց ա սկսում, որ առաջին րոպեներին մտածում եմ՝ կարող ա սխալ սերիա եմ միացրել, արանքում բան եմ բաց թողել:
Ընթացքում պարզեցի, որ Մարվել քոմիքսի հիման վրա ա ստեղծվել, մի քիչ քոմիքսն էլ աչքի տակով անցկացրեցի:
Գլխավոր դերասանը, իմ կարծիքով, շատ լավ ա ընտրված դերի համար. միմիկան որ լրիվ վերջն ա: Մեկ էլ Լեննիի դերասանուհին ա շատ-շատ լավը, հատկապես որ իր կերպարը հա փոխվում ա, ու ամեն ձևով էլ հետաքրքիր ա մնում:

----------

Հայկօ (21.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

Մի ախմախ հարց. էլի մարդ կա՞, որ սերիալներ մեն-մենակ ա նայում: 
Մի ժամանակ կարծեմ ֆեյսբուքում էր, որ տեսնում էի՝ խմբերով հավաքվում, մեկի տանը միասին նայում էին: Տենց պիտի որ շատ հավես անցնի, սենց ակտիվ քննարկելով բան: Բայց  դե ասեք, որ մենակ էլ վատ չի, կողքից ոչ ոք չի շեղում, դու՝ քո տարած մտքերով, կերպարների ու ինքդ քեզ հետ խոսելով  :Jpit:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Մի ախմախ հարց. էլի մարդ կա՞, որ սերիալներ մեն-մենակ ա նայում: 
> Մի ժամանակ կարծեմ ֆեյսբուքում էր, որ տեսնում էի՝ խմբերով հավաքվում, մեկի տանը միասին նայում էին: Տենց պիտի որ շատ հավես անցնի, սենց ակտիվ քննարկելով բան: Բայց  դե ասեք, որ մենակ էլ վատ չի, կողքից ոչ ոք չի շեղում, դու՝ քո տարած մտքերով, կերպարների ու ինքդ քեզ հետ խոսելով


Հա,ես  դաժը կինոթատրոն էի վախտին մենակ գնում

----------

ivy (21.01.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

Ես՝ հոռախոսով ու ականջակալներով եմ նայում, 
ու մենակ, քնելուց առաջ։ Հարմար ա։
****
Հիմա ինչ, էս "The Witcher"-ը կիսատ թողեմ "Legeon"-ը սկսե՞մ։ Հեչ չեմ սիրում կիսատ թողել։

----------

ivy (21.01.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի ախմախ հարց. էլի մարդ կա՞, որ սերիալներ մեն-մենակ ա նայում: 
> Մի ժամանակ կարծեմ ֆեյսբուքում էր, որ տեսնում էի՝ խմբերով հավաքվում, մեկի տանը միասին նայում էին: Տենց պիտի որ շատ հավես անցնի, սենց ակտիվ քննարկելով բան: Բայց  դե ասեք, որ մենակ էլ վատ չի, կողքից ոչ ոք չի շեղում, դու՝ քո տարած մտքերով, կերպարների ու ինքդ քեզ հետ խոսելով


Մի հատ դանիական դասական սերիալ կա։ Համարյա ամբողջությամբ մենակով եմ նայել։ Բայց դե ես ընդհանրապես իմ կամքով սերիալ չեմ նայում, նենց որ էս մի դեպքից բացի գրեթե չի էղել, որ մենակով նայեմ։

----------

ivy (21.01.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ես՝ հոռախոսով ու ականջակալներով եմ նայում, 
> ու մենակ, քնելուց առաջ։ Հարմար ա։
> ****
> Հիմա ինչ, էս "The Witcher"-ը կիսատ թողեմ "Legeon"-ը սկսե՞մ։ Հեչ չեմ սիրում կիսատ թողել։


Կիսատ թող ու you-ն նայի

----------

boooooooom (21.01.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

> Կիսատ թող ու you-ն նայի


Նոր մի թեթև նկարագրությունը նայեցի, երևի կնայեմ հենց էսօրվանից։ (ֆիլտրված էր որպես "кино про психов" :LOL: )

----------


## ivy

> Հա,ես  դաժը կինոթատրոն էի վախտին մենակ գնում


Լավ էլ անում էիր, էդ «վախտին»-ը ինձ մոտ դեռ չի անցել:

----------

Յոհաննես (22.01.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես չեմ կարող մենակ նայել: Ինձ համար սերիալ նայելը հաճելի ա երկուսով, թե չէ չեմ նայի: Եթե մենակ եմ` հետ վեջս չի սերիալ նայելը, խմբով էլ չեմ սիրում: Գահերի խաղը չնայած մենակ եմ նայել հիմնական օֆիսում որպես պրոկրաստինացիա: Մենակ յություբում շաշ-մաշ ինտերվյուներ եմ նայում, եթե ինչ-որ բան նայում եմ: Կինո էլ չեմ մենակ գնա:

----------

ivy (22.01.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Մի ախմախ հարց էլ իմ կողմից․ էդ որ կպած սերիալներ ու կինոներ եք նայում, ո՞րտեղից եք ճարում։ Ես Նեթֆլիքս ունեմ, բայց ձեր քննարկածներից լիքը բան Նեթֆլիքսում չկա, ու ոնց ջոկում եմ ամեն ինչ նայելու համար մի տաս հատ տարբեր սթրիմինգ սերվիսների պիտի գրանցվես։ Էդ սաղ սթրիմինգներին գրանցված եք ու մեշոկով փող եք տալի՞ս, թե՝ տորենտի վրա եք նստած։ Կարող ա՞ ավելի խելոք լուծում կա, վրես խաբար չկա։

----------


## boooooooom

> Մի ախմախ հարց էլ իմ կողմից․ էդ որ կպած սերիալներ ու կինոներ եք նայում, ո՞րտեղից եք ճարում։ Ես Նեթֆլիքս ունեմ, բայց ձեր քննարկածներից լիքը բան Նեթֆլիքսում չկա, ու ոնց ջոկում եմ ամեն ինչ նայելու համար մի տաս հատ տարբեր սթրիմինգ սերվիսների պիտի գրանցվես։ Էդ սաղ սթրիմինգներին գրանցված եք ու մեշոկով փող եք տալի՞ս, թե՝ տորենտի վրա եք նստած։ Կարող ա՞ ավելի խելոք լուծում կա, վրես խաբար չկա։


Գրում եմ գուգլում կինոյի կամ սերիալի անունը, կողքը ռուսերեն տառերով "смотреть онлайн", ու սեղմում փնտրել կոճակը)))։ Առաջին մի 5 բերած արդյունքների մեջ, ոնց լինի գտնում ես ու նայում։ 
Ռունետը փրկում ա, դեռ։

----------

Արշակ (22.01.2020), Մուշու (28.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Մի ախմախ հարց էլ իմ կողմից․ էդ որ կպած սերիալներ ու կինոներ եք նայում, ո՞րտեղից եք ճարում։ Ես Նեթֆլիքս ունեմ, բայց ձեր քննարկածներից լիքը բան Նեթֆլիքսում չկա, ու ոնց ջոկում եմ ամեն ինչ նայելու համար մի տաս հատ տարբեր սթրիմինգ սերվիսների պիտի գրանցվես։ Էդ սաղ սթրիմինգներին գրանցված եք ու մեշոկով փող եք տալի՞ս, թե՝ տորենտի վրա եք նստած։ Կարող ա՞ ավելի խելոք լուծում կա, վրես խաբար չկա։


Չգիտեմ՝ ով ոնց, ես որ ամեն ինչի համար խելոք վճարում եմ:
Մեշոկով փողը մի քիչ չափազանցրած էր, իմ կարծիքով:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.01.2020), Արշակ (22.01.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Մի ախմախ հարց էլ իմ կողմից․ էդ որ կպած սերիալներ ու կինոներ եք նայում, ո՞րտեղից եք ճարում։ Ես Նեթֆլիքս ունեմ, բայց ձեր քննարկածներից լիքը բան Նեթֆլիքսում չկա, ու ոնց ջոկում եմ ամեն ինչ նայելու համար մի տաս հատ տարբեր սթրիմինգ սերվիսների պիտի գրանցվես։ Էդ սաղ սթրիմինգներին գրանցված եք ու մեշոկով փող եք տալի՞ս, թե՝ տորենտի վրա եք նստած։ Կարող ա՞ ավելի խելոք լուծում կա, վրես խաբար չկա։


Հայաստանի ամենադրական կողմերից մեկը պիռատսկի կայֆերն են  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

> Չգիտեմ՝ ով ոնց, ես որ ամեն ինչի համար խելոք վճարում եմ:
> Մեշոկով փողը մի քիչ չափազանցրած էր, իմ կարծիքով:


Մեշոկով փողը մի քիչ պատկերավոր ասեցի իհարկե, բայց ձեռս չի գնում մի քանի տարբեր սթրիմինգների փող տալ, հատկապես, որ միջինում ամիսը մի քանի անգամ եմ ընդամենը կինո կամ սերիալ նայում։  Ամեն մի սթրիմինգ սերվիսն էլ վայթե մի 10-50 եվրո ա, չէ՞։

----------

ivy (22.01.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հայաստանի ամենադրական կողմերից մեկը պիռատսկի կայֆերն են


Դե պիռատսկին VPN–ով ստեղ էլ եմ կարում անեմ, բայց դե զահլա ա։ Պիռատսկին տորենտն ա ու ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ "смотреть онлайн"-ը՞։ Մեկ էլ Popcorntime էի վախտին օգտագործում, բայց դե դանդաղ էր ու հաճախ լռվում էր։ Ավելի հարմար տարբերակներ կա՞ն

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դե պիռատսկին VPN–ով ստեղ էլ եմ կարում անեմ, բայց դե զահլա ա։ Պիռատսկին տորենտն ա ու ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ "смотреть онлайн"-ը՞։ Մեկ էլ Popcorntime էի վախտին օգտագործում, բայց դե դանդաղ էր ու հաճախ լռվում էր։ Ավելի հարմար տարբերակներ կա՞ն


Մի քիչ թեմայից պետք է շեղվեմ․
Դե մեր հասարակությունում կինո նայողների զգալի մասը ռուսերենին տիրապետում է ու անգլերենից կաղում է,էդ պատճառով смотреть онлайн-ը  ամենատարածվածն է։ Ես շատ կուզեի,որ ռուսական պիռատսկի կայքերի նման հայկական նորմալ թարգմանությամբ էլ լիներ,քանի որ մեր օրերում ֆիլմերը մեծ դեր ունեն մարդկանց զարգացման գործում ու հասարակության մի զգալի մասը օտար լեզվի չիմացության պատճառով կինոներ չի նայում։
Ես օրինակ հիմնականում Նեթֆլիքսով եմ նայում,ինչը որ չկա նեթֆլիքսում Անվերնոյիս ականջը կանչի տոռենտը կա ու կա,չենք մոռանում նաև կինոթատրոնները որտեղ տարվա ընթացքում գոնե մի 10-15ֆիլմ նայում եմ,իսկ գյուղում դիսկերի ահագին մեծ պաշար ունեմ հիմա,որ գնում եմ մեկ-մեկ դիսկերով էլ եմ նայում։ Ուրիշ տարբերակներից խաբար չեմ ։Դ
Հ․Գ հարցին պատասխանելու փոխարեն սաղ կյանքս պատմեցի  :LOL:

----------

Անվերնագիր (23.01.2020), Արշակ (22.01.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ՝ ով ոնց, ես որ ամեն ինչի համար խելոք վճարում եմ:
> Մեշոկով փողը մի քիչ չափազանցրած էր, իմ կարծիքով:


Մեծ մասամբ մենք էլ (ավելի ճիշտ, ընկերս, ինքն ա սթրիմինգներից օգտվում), չհաշված էն դեպքերը, երբ կինոթատրոն գնում ենք շահած տոմսերով։ Բայց ես երաժշտության համար էլ եմ վճարում ու ոչ սթրիմինգ ծառայություններին. առնում եմ ցանկացած ինձ դուր եկած երաժշտություն թվային կամ ֆիզիկական տարբերակներով։ Ու հա, մեշոկով փողը չափազանցված ա։

----------

ivy (22.01.2020), Արշակ (22.01.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Մեծ մասամբ մենք էլ (ավելի ճիշտ, ընկերս, ինքն ա սթրիմինգներից օգտվում), չհաշված էն դեպքերը, երբ կինոթատրոն գնում ենք շահած տոմսերով։ Բայց ես երաժշտության համար էլ եմ վճարում ու ոչ սթրիմինգ ծառայություններին. առնում եմ ցանկացած ինձ դուր եկած երաժշտություն թվային կամ ֆիզիկական տարբերակներով։ Ու հա, մեշոկով փողը չափազանցված ա։


Իսկ կինոթատրոնի գները ո՞նց են

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ կինոթատրոնի գները ո՞նց են


Կինոթատրոնից, կինոյից, օրվա ժամից, տրամադրությունից ու այլ հանգամանքներից կախված՝ 8-30 եվրո։

----------

Յոհաննես (22.01.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Մեծ մասամբ մենք էլ (ավելի ճիշտ, ընկերս, ինքն ա սթրիմինգներից օգտվում), չհաշված էն դեպքերը, երբ կինոթատրոն գնում ենք շահած տոմսերով։ Բայց ես երաժշտության համար էլ եմ վճարում ու ոչ սթրիմինգ ծառայություններին. առնում եմ ցանկացած ինձ դուր եկած երաժշտություն թվային կամ ֆիզիկական տարբերակներով։ Ու հա, մեշոկով փողը չափազանցված ա։


Դե երաժշտության համար ես էլ եմ վճարում Spotify–ը, չնայած որ երաժշտություն էլ եմ շատ քիչ լսում։ Բայց գոնե Spotify–ում պրակտիկորեն փնտրածս ցանկացած երաժշտություն կա։ Իսկ Նեթֆլիքսը վճարում եմ, բայց համարյա ինչ ուզում եմ նայեմ, պարզվում ա չկա, կամ էլ իմ ռեգիոնում չկա։ ՈՒ ոնց ջոկում եմ տենց սթրիմինգ սերվիս չկա, որ ամեն ինչ ունենան։ Այսինքն, ուզածս ֆիլմը նայելու համար եսիմքանի տարբեր սթրիմինգի պիտի գրանցվեմ։ Որ օրը երկու ժամ կինո նայող լինեի, էլի կանեի, բայց ամիսը մի քանի անգամ մի բան նայելու դեպքում մի քիչ անիմաստ ա թվում։ Հետն էլ անհարմար, որ պիտի ընկնեմ գնտեմ որտեղ կա ուզածս կինոն:

----------


## Արշակ

> Մի քիչ թեմայից պետք է շեղվեմ․
> Դե մեր հասարակությունում կինո նայողների զգալի մասը ռուսերենին տիրապետում է ու անգլերենից կաղում է,էդ պատճառով смотреть онлайн-ը  ամենատարածվածն է։ Ես շատ կուզեի,որ ռուսական պիռատսկի կայքերի նման հայկական նորմալ թարգմանությամբ էլ լիներ,քանի որ մեր օրերում ֆիլմերը մեծ դեր ունեն մարդկանց զարգացման գործում ու հասարակության մի զգալի մասը օտար լեզվի չիմացության պատճառով կինոներ չի նայում։
> Ես օրինակ հիմնականում Նեթֆլիքսով եմ նայում,ինչը որ չկա նեթֆլիքսում Անվերնոյիս ականջը կանչի տոռենտը կա ու կա,չենք մոռանում նաև կինոթատրոնները որտեղ տարվա ընթացքում գոնե մի 10-15ֆիլմ նայում եմ,իսկ գյուղում դիսկերի ահագին մեծ պաշար ունեմ հիմա,որ գնում եմ մեկ-մեկ դիսկերով էլ եմ նայում։ Ուրիշ տարբերակներից խաբար չեմ ։Դ
> Հ․Գ հարցին պատասխանելու փոխարեն սաղ կյանքս պատմեցի


Չգիտեմ, կինո ու սերիալ նայելը ավելի շատ դրակա՞ն թե՝ բացասական դեր ունի մարդկանց զարգացման գործում, բայց մի բան եմ նկատել․ Եվրոպական էն երկրներում, որոնցում հեռուստատեսությամբ ավանդաբար կինոները չեն թարգմանում, էդ երկրներում բոլորը շատ լավ անգլերեն են խոսում։ Իսկ են երկրներում, որտեղ թարգմանում են, հասարակ ժողովրդի մեջ անգլերենի վիճակը վատ ա։ 
Ասածս ինչ ա․ կինոները երևի ամենալավ միջոցն են լեզու սովորելու․ շատ ավելի արդյունավետ, քան հանրակրթական դպրոցի սովորացրածն ա‎։ ՈՒ որ թարգմանություն չի լինում, մարդիկ ուզած–չուզած սովորում են։ Նույն հեռուստատեսության շնորհիվ Հայաստանում մարդկանց մեծ մասը էս կամ էն չափով ռուսերեն գիտի, գոնե հասկանալու մակարդակով։ Նենց որ, ավելի հակված եմ կարծել, որ լավ ա, որ չի թարգմանվում․ սերիալ նայելուց, ժամանակ վատնելուց բացի, գոնե մի օգուտ լինում ա։

----------

boooooooom (22.01.2020), Հայկօ (25.01.2020)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե երաժշտության համար ես էլ եմ վճարում Spotify–ը, չնայած որ երաժշտություն էլ եմ շատ քիչ լսում։ Բայց գոնե Spotify–ում պրակտիկորեն փնտրածս ցանկացած երաժշտություն կա։ Իսկ Նեթֆլիքսը վճարում եմ, բայց համարյա ինչ ուզում եմ նայեմ, պարզվում ա չկա, կամ էլ իմ ռեգիոնում չկա։ ՈՒ ոնց ջոկում եմ տենց սթրիմինգ սերվիս չկա, որ ամեն ինչ ունենան։ Այսինքն, ուզածս ֆիլմը նայելու համար եսիմքանի տարբեր սթրիմինգի պիտի գրանցվեմ։ Որ օրը երկու ժամ կինո նայող լինեի, էլի կանեի, բայց ամիսը մի քանի անգամ մի բան նայելու դեպքում մի քիչ անիմաստ ա թվում։ Հետն էլ անհարմար, որ պիտի ընկնեմ գնտեմ որտեղ կա ուզածս կինոն:


Կորչի Spotify֊ը, ես իրանց չեմ վճարում ու չեմ օգտվում իրանց ծառայություններից։ Ուզում եմ ասել՝ ոնց երաժշտության համար եմ մեծ մասամբ առանձին֊առանձին վճարում, նենց էլ ֆիլմերի։
Բայց մի գաղտնիք ասեմ. ամերիկյան նեթֆլիքս գրանցվի։ Սկանդինավիայում ինչ֊որ բարդ ու անհասկանալի օրենքների պատճառով նեթֆլիքսի ամբողջական տեսադարանը հասանելի չի, ու շատերը Սկանդինավիայում նստած ամերիկյան նեթֆլիքս են նայում։

----------


## Արշակ

> Կորչի Spotify֊ը, ես իրանց չեմ վճարում ու չեմ օգտվում իրանց ծառայություններից։ Ուզում եմ ասել՝ ոնց երաժշտության համար եմ մեծ մասամբ առանձին֊առանձին վճարում, նենց էլ ֆիլմերի։
> Բայց մի գաղտնիք ասեմ. ամերիկյան նեթֆլիքս գրանցվի։ Սկանդինավիայում ինչ֊որ բարդ ու անհասկանալի օրենքների պատճառով նեթֆլիքսի ամբողջական տեսադարանը հասանելի չի, ու շատերը Սկանդինավիայում նստած ամերիկյան նեթֆլիքս են նայում։


Ամերիկյան Նեթֆլիքս գրանցվելը ո՞րն ա։ Նույն Նեթֆլիքսի գրանցումովս, կախված նրանից, թե էդ պահին որ երկրում եմ գտնվում, էդ երկրում լիցենզավորված կինոներն ա ցույց տալիս։ Հա, Շվեդիայում ահագին սահմանափակ ա։ Ձևեր կան շրջանցելու՝ VPN–ով ուրիշ երկիր ես «տեղափոխվում», սկսում ա ուզածդ կինոն ցույց տալ, բայց էդ էլ ա ջանջալ, Netflix–ը VPN–ները փակում ա ու պիտի տրյուկներ անես, բայց համ էլ մեկ ա ԱՄՆ–ում էլ ա ահագին սահմանափակ։ 
Ասենք հենց Legion–ը որ վերջերս քննարկում էիք, նայեցի, մենակ 5 փախած երկրում կային՝ Ճապոնիա, Բրազիլիա, Արգենտինա, Իտալիա, մյուսը չեմ հիշում։ Էլ չասած, որ լիքը ուրիշ կինոներ էլ ընդհանրապես որևէ երկրում չկան, օրինակ՝ Մարվելի համարյա սաղ կինոները։

Իսկ ֆիլմերի համար առանձին–առանձին ի՞նչ պլատֆորմով ես առնում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամերիկյան Նեթֆլիքս գրանցվելը ո՞րն ա։ Նույն Նեթֆլիքսի գրանցումովս, կախված նրանից, թե էդ պահին որ երկրում եմ գտնվում, էդ երկրում լիցենզավորված կինոներն ա ցույց տալիս։ Հա, Շվեդիայում ահագին սահմանափակ ա։ Ձևեր կան շրջանցելու՝ VPN–ով ուրիշ երկիր ես «տեղափոխվում», սկսում ա ուզածդ կինոն ցույց տալ, բայց էդ էլ ա ջանջալ, Netflix–ը VPN–ները փակում ա ու պիտի տրյուկներ անես, բայց համ էլ մեկ ա ԱՄՆ–ում էլ ա ահագին սահմանափակ։ 
> Ասենք հենց Legion–ը որ վերջերս քննարկում էիք, նայեցի, մենակ 5 փախած երկրում կային՝ Ճապոնիա, Բրազիլիա, Արգենտինա, Իտալիա, մյուսը չեմ հիշում։ Էլ չասած, որ լիքը ուրիշ կինոներ էլ ընդհանրապես որևէ երկրում չկան, օրինակ՝ Մարվելի համարյա սաղ կինոները։
> 
> Իսկ ֆիլմերի համար առանձին–առանձին ի՞նչ պլատֆորմով ես առնում։


Իմ հասկանալով ստեղ VPN֊ով ամերիկյան ըքաունթ են բացում՝ ամերիկյան հասցե գրանցելով֊բան ու դոլարով վճարելով։ Երևի գրանցման պահից են ձևացնում, թե ԱՄՆ֊ում են, չգիտեմ։

Ֆիլմերի համար Criterion, ու թվային չի, ֆիզիկական ա, չնայած իրանք էլ ունեն իրանց սթրիմինգը, պլյուս խիստ սահմանափակ ա, որտև մենակ ընտրյալ կինոներ են էնտեղ։ Ես չեմ առնում, առնողն ա առնում բայց  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

> Իմ հասկանալով ստեղ VPN֊ով ամերիկյան ըքաունթ են բացում՝ ամերիկյան հասցե գրանցելով֊բան ու դոլարով վճարելով։ Երևի գրանցման պահից են ձևացնում, թե ԱՄՆ֊ում են, չգիտեմ։


Չեմ կարծում, թե գրանցման պահը կապ ունի․ հավանաբար ուղղակի VPN–ով են մտնում ամեն անգամ, որտև Նեթֆլիքսը նայած որտեղից ես մտնում էդ պահին, էդ երկրին հասանելի կինոներն ա ցույց տալիս։




> Ֆիլմերի համար Criterion, ու թվային չի, ֆիզիկական ա, չնայած իրանք էլ ունեն իրանց սթրիմինգը, պլյուս խիստ սահմանափակ ա, որտև մենակ ընտրյալ կինոներ են էնտեղ։ Ես չեմ առնում, առնողն ա առնում բայց


Խի դուք ո՞ր թիվ եք  :LOL:  Սթրիմինգի կոնցպետն ինչո՞վ դուրդ չի գալիս։ Ավելի հարմար չի՞, քան ֆիզիկական դիսկ–միսկ քաշ տալը։ Գումարած, որ ավելի environmentally friendly ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ կարծում, թե գրանցման պահը կապ ունի․ հավանաբար ուղղակի VPN–ով են մտնում ամեն անգամ, որտև Նեթֆլիքսը նայած որտեղից ես մտնում էդ պահին, էդ երկրին հասանելի կինոներն ա ցույց տալիս։
> 
> 
> Խի դուք ո՞ր թիվ եք  Սթրիմինգի կոնցպետն ինչո՞վ դուրդ չի գալիս։ Ավելի հարմար չի՞, քան ֆիզիկական դիսկ–միսկ քաշ տալը։ Գումարած, որ ավելի environmentally friendly ա


Ֆիլմերի դեպքում մենք սաղ տեսակի սթրիմինգներին էլ ենք միացած, երաժշտության դեպքում ա, որ բոյկոտ ա, արխային, բայց դրանք հիմնականում սերիալների համար են, ֆիլմերը կա՛մ սեփական հավաքածուից ենք նայում, կա՛մ կինոթատրոնում։ Երբ դա միօգտագործման չի, պարբերաբար օգտագործվում ա, աղբ չի դառնում, դժվար ա խոսել environmentally friendly֊ության մասին։

----------


## Արշակ

> Ֆիլմերի դեպքում մենք սաղ տեսակի սթրիմինգներին էլ ենք միացած, երաժշտության դեպքում ա, որ բոյկոտ ա, արխային, բայց դրանք հիմնականում սերիալների համար են, ֆիլմերը կա՛մ սեփական հավաքածուից ենք նայում, կա՛մ կինոթատրոնում։ Երբ դա միօգտագործման չի, պարբերաբար օգտագործվում ա, աղբ չի դառնում, դժվար ա խոսել environmentally friendly֊ության մասին։


Թեմայից արդեն լրիվ շեղվում ենք, բայց հետաքրքրեց․ երաժշտության դեպքում ինչի՞ ա բոյկոտ։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա environmentally friendly–ին, բնությանը վնաս լինում ա ոչ միայն ֆիզիկական ապրանքները աղբ դարձնելուց, այլև հենց արտադրելուց էլ (ռեսուրսների ծախս ու արտադրության թափոններ)։ Չնայած, մի օր սենց թե նենց աղբ էլ ա դառնում։ Օնլայն առնելու դեպքում էդ դիսկը ընդհանրապես չի էլ արտադրվում։ Չեմ ասում ահռելի վնաս եք տալիս բնությանը, լիքը ուրիշ բաների համեմատ իհարկե չնչին ա դիսկի ֆութպրինտը, բայց զուտ համեմատական կարգով սթրիմինգն ավելի քիչ վնաս ա բնությանը, քան դիսկը  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի ախմախ հարց էլ իմ կողմից․ էդ որ կպած սերիալներ ու կինոներ եք նայում, ո՞րտեղից եք ճարում։ Ես Նեթֆլիքս ունեմ, բայց ձեր քննարկածներից լիքը բան Նեթֆլիքսում չկա, ու ոնց ջոկում եմ ամեն ինչ նայելու համար մի տաս հատ տարբեր սթրիմինգ սերվիսների պիտի գրանցվես։ Էդ սաղ սթրիմինգներին գրանցված եք ու մեշոկով փող եք տալի՞ս, թե՝ տորենտի վրա եք նստած։ Կարող ա՞ ավելի խելոք լուծում կա, վրես խաբար չկա։


Windows 10-ի Store-ից քաշում ես «FS Клиент» (հենց ռուսերեն) ծրագիրն ու վայելում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե պիռատսկին VPN–ով ստեղ էլ եմ կարում անեմ, բայց դե զահլա ա։ Պիռատսկին տորենտն ա ու ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ "смотреть онлайн"-ը՞։ Մեկ էլ Popcorntime էի վախտին օգտագործում, բայց դե դանդաղ էր ու հաճախ լռվում էր։ Ավելի հարմար տարբերակներ կա՞ն


Եթե անպայման անգլերեն ես ուզում, կարամ անդրոիդի ծրագիր տամ (BeeTV), էլի հսկայական բազա, սաղ օրիգինալ լեզվով, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում՝ ենթագրերով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նեթֆլիքսի պահերը ճշտեցի։ Գեո բլոկը նոր բան ա։ Վախտին հենց ամերիկյան ըքաունթով ամերիկյան ամբողջ տեսադարանը հասանելի էր։ Էն էլ ջոկեցին, որ Եվրոպայում սենց բաներ են անում, գեո բլոկ դրեցին։ Հիմա էլ կարաս ամերիկյան ըքաունթ ունենաս, բայց միակ առավելությունն էն ա, որ մի քիչ ավելի էժան ա ամերիկյանը։ Մնացած առումներով նույն VPN֊ով մտնելն ա։




> Թեմայից արդեն լրիվ շեղվում ենք, բայց հետաքրքրեց․ երաժշտության դեպքում ինչի՞ ա բոյկոտ։ 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա environmentally friendly–ին, բնությանը վնաս լինում ա ոչ միայն ֆիզիկական ապրանքները աղբ դարձնելուց, այլև հենց արտադրելուց էլ (ռեսուրսների ծախս ու արտադրության թափոններ)։ Չնայած, մի օր սենց թե նենց աղբ էլ ա դառնում։ Օնլայն առնելու դեպքում էդ դիսկը ընդհանրապես չի էլ արտադրվում։ Չեմ ասում ահռելի վնաս եք տալիս բնությանը, լիքը ուրիշ բաների համեմատ իհարկե չնչին ա դիսկի ֆութպրինտը, բայց զուտ համեմատական կարգով սթրիմինգն ավելի քիչ վնաս ա բնությանը, քան դիսկը


Spotify֊ն ու մյուս սթրիմերները խայտառակ շատ փող են աշխատում՝ արտիստին խայտառակ քիչ վճարելով։ Իսկ ֆիզիկական կոպիա կամ թվային առնելիս շատ ավելի մեծ տոկոս ա արտիստին գնում (որոշ դեպքերում նույնիսկ ամբողջ գումարը)։ Ու պլյուս էդքանի հետ միասին սթրիմերները խայտառակ վատ որակով են երաժշտությունը տրամադրում, նույնիսկ եթե վճարովի ըքաունթով ես, իսկ թվային գնման դեպքում հնարավոր ամենաբարձր որակը կարաս քաշես։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ես Bandcamp֊ից եմ օգտվում, որ իրա սթրիմերն էլ ունի, բայց ուրիշ սկզբունքով ա աշխատում. մի քանի անգամ ձրի սթրիմից հետո պիտի առնես ալբոմը կամ երգը։ Առնելուց հետո էլ էն ա քաշում ես փլեյերի մեջ, էլ սթրիմով չես լսում, վճարածդ գումարի մեծ մասն էլ արտիստին ա գնում։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ֆիզիկական կոպիա առնելու՝ շրջակա միջավայրին հասցրած վնասների պահին, ապա մի քիչ խնդալու ա, որ իմ՝տարին մի քանի անգամ վինիլ առնելուց միջավայրն ավելի շատ ա վնասվելու, քան ամեն օր ավտո քշողների, պլաստիկ աման֊չամանով ամեն օր սնվողների, սուպերմարկետների պլաստիկի, զանազան զիբիլ արտադրող գործարանների թափոնները։ Ես գոնե արվեստի համար եմ վճարում ու էդ արվեստը մինչև վերջ վայելում եմ։ Սթրիմինգը կարող ա բնությանը վնաս չի, բայց արվեստին խայտառակ վնաս ա։ Իսկ առանց արվեստի ու առանց բնության աշխարհը մոտավորապես նույն բանն են։

----------

Arpine (06.02.2020), Արշակ (25.01.2020), Վիշապ (25.01.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի ախմախ հարց էլ իմ կողմից․ էդ որ կպած սերիալներ ու կինոներ եք նայում, ո՞րտեղից եք ճարում։ Ես Նեթֆլիքս ունեմ, բայց ձեր քննարկածներից լիքը բան Նեթֆլիքսում չկա, ու ոնց ջոկում եմ ամեն ինչ նայելու համար մի տաս հատ տարբեր սթրիմինգ սերվիսների պիտի գրանցվես։ Էդ սաղ սթրիմինգներին գրանցված եք ու մեշոկով փող եք տալի՞ս, թե՝ տորենտի վրա եք նստած։ Կարող ա՞ ավելի խելոք լուծում կա, վրես խաբար չկա։


Օֆիցիալ ես էլ եմ մենակ Netflix-ից օգտվում։ Վերցրել եմ Standard պլանը, ամիսը 9․9 մանեթ եմ տալիս, բայց սաղ ընտանիքով մի քանի դիվայսի վրա նայում ենք, այսինքն գալիս ա մարդ ա ամիսը 2,5 մանեթ, որը թանկ չի։ Չորս պրոֆայլ ունենք գրանցած, որ ամեն մեկն իրա նախընտրություններով նայի ու watցhlist-եր սարքի։ Մենք համ էլ Apple Music-ն ենք family sharing անում չորս հոգով ու էլի շատ էժան ա գալիս, մարդ ա մոտ մի մանեթ ամիսը։ 

Էս վերջերս Amazon Prime Video գրանցվեցի, առաջին յոթ օրը ձրի էր, ու երեք օրում The Expanse-ի չորրորդ սեզոնի տաս էպիզոդը նայեցի ու դուրս եկա։  :LOL:  Ի միջի այլոց, էս սերիալը նայող կա՞։  

Մի հատ լավ ռուսական սայթ կա, http://seasonvar.ru/ համ սաղ սերիալները միանգամից քցում են, համ էլ անգլերեն օրիգինալն են քցում, պռոստը ռուսերեն subtitle-ներով։ 

Վերջապես, եթե ուզում եմ կոնկրետ մի կինո օֆիցիալ նայեմ, իմ համար լավագույնը google play-ն ա, https://play.google.com/store/movies/ ․․․ համ կարաս առնես կինոն, համ վարձակալես էժանով։ Էս նույն բանը Apple TV-ով էլ ա կարելի անել, բայց ինձ googlе-ն ա դուր գալիս։

----------

Arpine (06.02.2020), Freeman (23.01.2020), Jarre (12.09.2020), Արշակ (25.01.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> "The Witcher"-ն եմ նայում, մի հինգ սերիա նայել եմ, բայց էն չի, շատ վատը չի, բայց մի տեսակ զոռով ա գնում։ Ոնց որ "աղը պակաս լինի" մի տեսակ։


Իսկ ինձ շատ դուր եկավ։ Ի միջի այլոց, էսօր կարդացի որ Netflix-ի երբևէ ամենապոպուլյար սերիալն ա ու նույնիսկ Stranger Things-ին ա անցել։

----------

Freeman (23.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

Legion-ի առաջին սեզոնը վերջացրեցի. Օլիվերը կյանք ա  :Jpit:

----------

Հայկօ (25.01.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Իսկ ինձ շատ դուր եկավ։ Ի միջի այլոց, էսօր կարդացի որ Netflix-ի երբևէ ամենապոպուլյար սերիալն ա ու նույնիսկ Stranger Things-ին ա անցել։


Ինչը՞ դուրդ եկավ Տիրբուն ջան

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի ախմախ հարց էլ իմ կողմից․ էդ որ կպած սերիալներ ու կինոներ եք նայում, ո՞րտեղից եք ճարում։ Ես Նեթֆլիքս ունեմ, բայց ձեր քննարկածներից լիքը բան Նեթֆլիքսում չկա, ու ոնց ջոկում եմ ամեն ինչ նայելու համար մի տաս հատ տարբեր սթրիմինգ սերվիսների պիտի գրանցվես։ Էդ սաղ սթրիմինգներին գրանցված եք ու մեշոկով փող եք տալի՞ս, թե՝ տորենտի վրա եք նստած։ Կարող ա՞ ավելի խելոք լուծում կա, վրես խաբար չկա։


Նեթֆլիքսում New Release բաժին կա:
Քչփորել ե՞ս ))

----------


## Freeman

> Ինչը՞ դուրդ եկավ Տիրբուն ջան


Ինձ էլ ա դուր եկել, ճիշտ ա, որ game of thrones ի հետ համեմատում են, ուզում եմ փչացնեմ ։դ բայց լավն ա։
Հետաքրքիր աշխարհ ունի, կռիվները լավ են նկարած, դերասանները նորմալ են ոշմ նենց չի, որ շեդեվռ ա, բայց հաջորդ սեզոնին սպասում եմ։

----------

Տրիբուն (23.01.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչը՞ դուրդ եկավ Տիրբուն ջան


Ապեր, ամեն ինչը։ Պատմությունը ահագին զարգանալու տեղ ունի, դե գրքերը լավն են: Նկարահանությունը, տեսարանները, գրաֆիկան ուժեղ ա: Ահագին գրավիչ կերպարներ կան, Յենիֆերը, Տիսայան, Տրիսը, ու հենց ինքը Գերալտը: Ֆենթըզիի համար ահագին ամբողջական սյուժեյա ու շատ հավես ժամանց ա նայելը:

Հիմա ասա քո դուրը ինչը չի էկել: Մի բառով ասել, որ տապոռ սերիալ ա, հերիք չի:

----------

Անվերնագիր (25.01.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե երաժշտության համար ես էլ եմ վճարում Spotify–ը, չնայած որ երաժշտություն էլ եմ շատ քիչ լսում։ Բայց գոնե Spotify–ում պրակտիկորեն փնտրածս ցանկացած երաժշտություն կա։ Իսկ Նեթֆլիքսը վճարում եմ, բայց համարյա ինչ ուզում եմ նայեմ, պարզվում ա չկա, կամ էլ իմ ռեգիոնում չկա։ ՈՒ ոնց ջոկում եմ տենց սթրիմինգ սերվիս չկա, որ ամեն ինչ ունենան։ Այսինքն, ուզածս ֆիլմը նայելու համար եսիմքանի տարբեր սթրիմինգի պիտի գրանցվեմ։ Որ օրը երկու ժամ կինո նայող լինեի, էլի կանեի, բայց ամիսը մի քանի անգամ մի բան նայելու դեպքում մի քիչ անիմաստ ա թվում։ Հետն էլ անհարմար, որ պիտի ընկնեմ գնտեմ որտեղ կա ուզածս կինոն:


Վերջերս մեկը մեմ էր տարածել՝ 
 - ո՞նց իմանաս, էդ կինոն Նեթֆլիքսում կա թե չկա
պատասխանն է՝ 
 - ուզու՞մ ես դու էդ կինոն նայես, եթե հա, ուրեմն հաստատ չկա Նեթֆլիքսում ։Ճ

----------

Arpine (06.02.2020), Արշակ (25.01.2020), Բարեկամ (26.01.2020), Ներսես_AM (25.01.2020)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մի ախմախ հարց էլ իմ կողմից․ էդ որ կպած սերիալներ ու կինոներ եք նայում, ո՞րտեղից եք ճարում։ Ես Նեթֆլիքս ունեմ, բայց ձեր քննարկածներից լիքը բան Նեթֆլիքսում չկա, ու ոնց ջոկում եմ ամեն ինչ նայելու համար մի տաս հատ տարբեր սթրիմինգ սերվիսների պիտի գրանցվես։ Էդ սաղ սթրիմինգներին գրանցված եք ու մեշոկով փող եք տալի՞ս, թե՝ տորենտի վրա եք նստած։ Կարող ա՞ ավելի խելոք լուծում կա, վրես խաբար չկա։


Նեթֆլիքսի բաժանորդագրություն պլյուս տորենտներ: Կինոները՝ կինոթատրոն պլյուս էլի մեկումեջ տորենտներ, երբեմն՝ Google Play-ից բանից վարձել-մարձել: Ինչը խելքին մոտ ա, առնում կամ բաժանորդագրվում եմ: Բայց հիմա արդեն լիքը բան խելքին մոտ չի, ու ոնց կարդում եմ՝ ամբողջ աշխարհում են հակվում էդ կարծիքին:

Սթրիմինգային ծառայությունները քանի գնում՝ թափ են հավաքում ու շատանում, որովհետև մարդիկ հասկացել են, որ բաժանորդագրության մոդելով ստացած եկամուտն ավելի կայուն, կանխատեսելի ու շատ ա, քան հատավաճառությունը: Դրա արդյունքում բոլոր խոշոր ընկերություններն անցնում են էդ մոդելին․ Netflix, Disney+, Amazon Prime, HBO Now, Apple TV Plus, Syfy... Սրա վատն էն ա, որ լավ կոնտենտը բաժանվում ա հինգ-վեց տարբեր ծառայությունների մեջ․ ուզում ես ամեն ինչ նայե՞լ, բարի եղիր՝ վճարիր բոլորին: Ու խոսքը մենակ նոր ստեղծվող բաների մասին չի․ օրինակ՝ Դիսնեյը հենց սկսեց իր սեփական սթրիմինգն առաջ բրթել, տեղնուտեղը Նեթֆլիքսից հանեց Marvel-ի ու Star Wars-ի հետ կապ ունեցող համարյա ամեն ինչ: Իսկ ես դրանք Նեթֆլիքսով նայում էի:

Ես հասկացել եմ, որ ամսական $50-60 դեռ պատրաստ չեմ վճարել սթրիմինգների համար, դրա համար էլ ընտրել եմ Նեթֆլիքսը՝ որպես քիչ թե շատ ամենաբազմազան դարան ունեցող ծառայություն, իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչ քաշում եմ: Եթե հանկարծ մի օր լավ ագգրեգատոր ստեղծվի, որ ինչ-որ հրաշքով կարողանա սրանց բոլորին միավորել, ամսական $20 կվճարեմ, բայց ոչ ավել:

Բայց դե վատի հետ լավն էլ ա պետք ասել: Սթրիմինգների թափ հավաքելուց ի վերջո մենք՝ դիտողներս, լավ շահում ենք: Որովհետև բաժանորդագրության մոդելի դեպքում ընկերության համար կարևոր ա դառնում ոչ թե կոնկրետ կինոյի կամ սերիալի պոտենցիալ եկամտաբերությունը, այլ ամբողջ դարանի բազմազանությունն ու թարմությունը․ բոլորը միշտ պիտի նայելու բան ունենան: Իսկ փողը կաթում ա՝ անկախ կոնկրետ մի հաջողված կամ չհաջողված արտադրանքից: Սրա շնորհիվ սթրիմինգներում մեկը մյուսի հետևից կանաչ լույս են տալիս նենց նախագծերի, որ Հոլիվուդում-բանում նույնիսկ ստուդիայի պարկինգին մոտ չէին թողնի: Ու հիմա որ սուպեր-որակյալ սերիալների սենց բազմազանություն կա, էդ հենց սթրիմինգային ծառայությունների շնորհիվ ա: Արդեն կինոներ էլ են սկսել նկարել, ու մեկումեջ նենց հրաշալի բաներ են ստեղծվում, որ ուրիշ դեպքում ուղղակի երբեք չէին նկարվի․ փող տվող չէր լինի: Իսկ Հոլիվուդում էդ ընթացքում նկարվում ա Fast and Furious 12, Star Wars 9, Toy Story 4 ու առհասարակ սիքվելը պրիկվելի հետևից, որովհետև երբ հազիվ մի հատ բանաձև ես գտել, որ ձախողվելու քիչ ռիսկ ունի, պիտի շարունակես էդ քամել մինչև վերջ, ոչ թե անհայտ բաների վրա հարյուրավոր միլիոններով փող ծախսես ու սպասես՝ գոնե իր գինը կհանի՞, թե՞ չէ:

Ընդհանրապես՝ էսօր ժամանցային (որ երբեմն ոչ միայն ժամանցային) որակյալ կոնտենտը մեծ էկրաններից սահուն տեղափոխվում ա տուն՝ բազմոցի վրա, ու լիամետրաժ ֆորմատից՝ սերիալի ֆորմատ: Մեկը ես՝ հիմա նոր սերիալներից հիմնականում ավելի շատ եմ ուրախանում ու հաճույք ստանում, քան նոր կինոներից:

----------

Arpine (06.02.2020), Freeman (25.01.2020), Srtik (26.01.2020), Արշակ (25.01.2020), Գաղթական (25.01.2020), Յոհաննես (25.01.2020), Ներսես_AM (25.01.2020), Վիշապ (26.01.2020), Տրիբուն (25.01.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Spotify֊ն ու մյուս սթրիմերները խայտառակ շատ փող են աշխատում՝ արտիստին խայտառակ քիչ վճարելով։ Իսկ ֆիզիկական կոպիա կամ թվային առնելիս շատ ավելի մեծ տոկոս ա արտիստին գնում (որոշ դեպքերում նույնիսկ ամբողջ գումարը)։ Ու պլյուս էդքանի հետ միասին սթրիմերները խայտառակ վատ որակով են երաժշտությունը տրամադրում, նույնիսկ եթե վճարովի ըքաունթով ես, իսկ թվային գնման դեպքում հնարավոր ամենաբարձր որակը կարաս քաշես։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ես Bandcamp֊ից եմ օգտվում, որ իրա սթրիմերն էլ ունի, բայց ուրիշ սկզբունքով ա աշխատում. մի քանի անգամ ձրի սթրիմից հետո պիտի առնես ալբոմը կամ երգը։ Առնելուց հետո էլ էն ա քաշում ես փլեյերի մեջ, էլ սթրիմով չես լսում, վճարածդ գումարի մեծ մասն էլ արտիստին ա գնում։


Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ սթրիմինգը ընդամենը տեխնոլոգիա ա՝ երաժշտություն լսելը ավելի հարմար դարձնելու ինժեներական լուծում, ոնց որ դիսկերը, իսկ երգչին շահագործել–չշահագործելը կարա սթրիմինգով էլ լինի, դիսկով էլ, էդ լիքը այլ գործոններից ա կախված. բուն սթրիմինգը որպես տեխնոլոգիա դրանում մեղավոր չի ու չարիք չի։ Ինչ վերաբերում ա շահագործելուն, նախ աղոտ հիշում եմ, որ արտիստին հասնող տոկոսները նույնքան ցածր չեն ինչքան սկզբում էր ու ընդհանրապես սթրիմինգ անող ֆիրմաների շատանալուն զուգընթաց էդ ամենը բալանսի ա գալու ժամանակի ընթացքում։ Ոնց որ ձայնագրման ստուդիաների հետ եղավ․ ժամանակին արտիստները ստուդիաների բռի մեջ էին, շատ քիչ իրավունքներով, հիմա իրավիճակը ահագին փոխվել ա։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Սփոթիֆային, Սփոթիֆայը ինչքան գիտեմ մինչև հիմա մինուսով ա աշխատում՝ ինվեստորների փողերն են ծախսում ու դեռ երկար ժամանակ տենց ա լինելու։ Այսինքն՝ «սթրիմերները խայտառակ շատ փող են աշխատում՝ արտիստին խայտառակ քիչ վճարելով» պնդումը էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի։ Իսկ փողը ծախսում են սթրիմինգի նոր տեխնոլոգիան զարգացնելու ու մասսայականացնելու վրա․ ինովացիա են անում։ Երբ դու դիսկ առնելուց փող ես տալիս, փողին համապատասխան ստացածդ արժեքը միայն արտիստի ստեղծածը չի․ դիսկի արժեքը լիքը բաղկացուցիչ մաս ունի՝ արտիստի աշխատանքը, դիսկ արտադրողի աշխատանքը, դիսկի՝ որպես տեխնոլոգիա ինովացիայի հեղինակների աշխատանքը, ստուդիայի կատարած աշխատանքը, խանութ հասցնողների աշխատանքը և այլն։ Նույն ձևով սթրիմինգն ա, որը որպես տեխնոլոգիա դեռ զարգացման փուլում ա ու էդ ինովացիան ահագին ծախսատար ա։ Արդյունքում վերջնական արտադրանքում սթրիմերի ներդրած ջանքի ու արտիստի աշխատանքի հարաբերությունը ավելի մեծ ա, քան դիսկի դեպքում, համապատասխանաբար էլ արտիստի ստացած տոկոսները ավելի փոքր են։ Իսկ երբ նոր տեխնոլոգիան հագեցման հասնի, էդ թվերը կփոխվեն։ 
Ու էն, որ արտիստների մեծ մասը ուզում ա ու համաձայնվում են իրանց երգերը Սփոթիֆայում դնել, էլի խոսում ա նրա մասին, որ էդ տոկոսների բաշխումը անարդար չի։ Սթրիմինգը մի շարք առավելություն ունի դիսկերի նկատմամբ ու հատկապես արտիստների համար։ Տես, եթե սթրիմինգ չլիներ, ես ասենք ընտրելու էի իմ ամսենասիրած մի քանի արտիստների մի 10-20 դիսկ ու դրանց վրա էի լռվելու, մենակ դրանք էի առնելու ու նույն բանը հա լսեի։ Իսկ սթրիմինգի դեպքում լիքը տարբեր արտիստների եմ բացահայտում ու լսում, միավոր ժամանակում շատ ավելին եմ լսում ու ավելի շատ արտիստների եմ լսում, քան դիսկի դեպքում կլիներ։ Նենց որ վերջին հաշվով արտիստների եկամուտը ավելի մեծանալու ա։ Էսօր ընկերս տանը նստած ձայնագրում ա իր երաժշտությունը ու սփոթիֆայ ա գցում, էդպիսով ավելի մեծ հնարավորություն ա ունենում աշխարհին լսելի լինել, մուտք գործել էդ ոլորտ, քան դիսկերի միջոցով էր կարողանալու: 

Սթրիմինգը ավելի նոր տեխնոլոգիա ա, որը տեխնիկապես շատ ավելի հարմար ա ինչպես երաժտություն լսողի համար, էնպես էլ անսահման ավելի լայն հնարավորություններ ա բացում երաժիշտների համար․ սրա մասին անվերջ կարելի ա խոսել։ Իսկ որակը ժամանակի հարց ա` ինտերնետի արագության մեծացմանը զուգընթաց որակը ավելի ու ավելի լավանալու ա ու ինչ–որ պահի անցնի դիսկի որակից էլ։ Մի խոսքով, վաղ թե ուշ սթրիմինգը որպես ավելի կատարյալ տեխնոլոգիա լրիվ փոխարինելու ա դիսկերին ու էդ բոլորովին վատ չի։ 




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա ֆիզիկական կոպիա առնելու՝ շրջակա միջավայրին հասցրած վնասների պահին, ապա մի քիչ խնդալու ա, որ իմ՝տարին մի քանի անգամ վինիլ առնելուց միջավայրն ավելի շատ ա վնասվելու, քան ամեն օր ավտո քշողների, պլաստիկ աման֊չամանով ամեն օր սնվողների, սուպերմարկետների պլաստիկի, զանազան զիբիլ արտադրող գործարանների թափոնները։ Ես գոնե արվեստի համար եմ վճարում ու էդ արվեստը մինչև վերջ վայելում եմ։ Սթրիմինգը կարող ա բնությանը վնաս չի, բայց արվեստին խայտառակ վնաս ա։ Իսկ առանց արվեստի ու առանց բնության աշխարհը մոտավորապես նույն բանն են։


Ես չասեցի, թե քո դիսկ առնելը ավելի շատ ա վնասում բնությանը, քան գործարանների թափոնները։  :LOL:  Ինքս էլ արդեն շեշտել էի, որ լիքը ուրիշ բաների համեմատ դիսկի վնասը չնչին ա ու հենց ինքդ էլ եթե ուզում ես ֆութպրինտդ պակասացնել, լիքը ուրիշ բան կարաս փոխես ապրելակերպումդ մինչև դիսկերին հասնելը։ Ես զուտ դիսկի ու սթրիմինիգի միջև համեմատություն էի անում․ համեմատական կարգով սթրիմինգը դիսկից ավելի քիչ վնաս ա բնությանը, ու էդ անհերքելի ա․ էդքան բան  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (06.02.2020), Freeman (25.01.2020), Գաղթական (25.01.2020), Հայկօ (25.01.2020), Վիշապ (26.01.2020), Տրիբուն (25.01.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապեր, ամեն ինչը։ Պատմությունը ահագին զարգանալու տեղ ունի, դե գրքերը լավն են: Նկարահանությունը, տեսարանները, գրաֆիկան ուժեղ ա: Ահագին գրավիչ կերպարներ կան, Յենիֆերը, Տիսայան, Տրիսը, ու հենց ինքը Գերալտը: Ֆենթըզիի համար ահագին ամբողջական սյուժեյա ու շատ հավես ժամանց ա նայելը:
> 
> Հիմա ասա քո դուրը ինչը չի էկել: Մի բառով ասել, որ տապոռ սերիալ ա, հերիք չի:


Պոտենցիալ ունի երկրորդ սեզոնում լավը դառնալու, բայց առաջին սեզոնը էնդքան լավը չէր ինչքան սպասում էի՝ արձագանքներից ելնելով։ Ասենք սերիալի առաջին 70%-ը երևի փորձում էի timeline–ը հասկանալ ու ով ում բարեկամն ա։ Նենց էին խառնել ու հաճախ չէր էլ հասկացվում ներկան են ցույց տալի՞ս, թե անցյալի ինչ–որ կոնտեքստ են ներկայացնում․ էդ առումով կարծում եմ կարելի էր ավելի լավ լուծումներ տալ։ Լավ կերպարներ կային, հատկապես Գերալտը, դերասանի ընտրությունը հաջող էր շատ, բայց Յենիֆերի կերպարը մի քիչ խառը ու հում էր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ սթրիմինգը ընդամենը տեխնոլոգիա ա՝ երաժշտություն լսելը ավելի հարմար դարձնելու ինժեներական լուծում, ոնց որ դիսկերը, իսկ երգչին շահագործել–չշահագործելը կարա սթրիմինգով էլ լինի, դիսկով էլ, էդ լիքը այլ գործոններից ա կախված. բուն սթրիմինգը որպես տեխնոլոգիա դրանում մեղավոր չի ու չարիք չի։ Ինչ վերաբերում ա շահագործելուն, նախ աղոտ հիշում եմ, որ արտիստին հասնող տոկոսները նույնքան ցածր չեն ինչքան սկզբում էր ու ընդհանրապես սթրիմինգ անող ֆիրմաների շատանալուն զուգընթաց էդ ամենը բալանսի ա գալու ժամանակի ընթացքում։ Ոնց որ ձայնագրման ստուդիաների հետ եղավ․ ժամանակին արտիստները ստուդիաների բռի մեջ էին, շատ քիչ իրավունքներով, հիմա իրավիճակը ահագին փոխվել ա։


Իհարկե սթրիմինգն ընդամենը տեխնոլոգիա ա, ես դրա մասին որևէ բան չասեցի։ Բայց հեշտացնելով երաժշտություն լսելը՝ նախ քեզ տրամադրում ա էդ երաժշտությունը խայտառակ որակով, իսկ երաժշտին՝ խայտառակ փոքր թվեր։ Ու չէ՛, էդ թվերը չեն բարձրացել։ Եթե բարձրացել են, շատ քիչ են բարձրացել։ Հենց անցյալ շաբաթ խոսում էի երաժշտի հետ, որ Սփոթիֆայում ալբոմ ունի թողարկած, ինքը ամեն լսած երգի համար ստանում ա եվրոյի մեկ հարյուրերորդականից քիչ։ Ինքը աշխարհահռչակ հզոր երաժիշտ չի, որ շաբաթը հինգ միլիոն հոգի սթրիմ անի, ու դրանից հետո ինչ-որ զգալի թվեր դառնան։ Ու որպեսզի չստացվի, թե օդից եմ խոսում, առ քեզ 2019-ի թվեր։ Ու նաև ավելացնեմ, որ արտիստ ասելով ստեղ խոսքը Թեյլոր Սվիֆթների ու Լեդի Գագաների մասին չի, այլ իրանց արվեստին հավատարիմ ու շատ ավելի փոքր լսարան ունեցող երաժիշտների։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ժամանակին ստուդիաների բռի մեջ լինելուն, ապա հիմա էլ դա կա, չի անցել, բայց անգամ էն ժամանակ արտիստները նենց չէին շահագործվում, ոնց որ հիմա։ Հիմա փաստացիորեն արտիստներին ձեռնտու չի ալբոմ թողարկելն ընդհանրապես, որովհետև դրանից գրեթե եկամուտ չունեն։ Արտիստները սկսել են ավելի շատ համերգներ տալ, որ գոնե մի քիչ փող աշխատեն, որովհետև սթրիմինգ ծառայությունների պատճառով ալբոմների վաճառքից եկամուտը ահավոր փոքր ա դառել։ Ու իհարկե մենակ ծառայությունը չի շահողը, նաև արանքներում լեյբըլներն են միլիոններ աշխատում։ Բայց հենց էս սթրիմինգային սեթափն արտիստներին դրել ա շատ ավելի վատ դրության մեջ, քան երբևէ էղել են։ Չփորձես ին




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա Սփոթիֆային, Սփոթիֆայը ինչքան գիտեմ մինչև հիմա մինուսով ա աշխատում՝ ինվեստորների փողերն են ծախսում ու դեռ երկար ժամանակ տենց ա լինելու։ Այսինքն՝ «սթրիմերները խայտառակ շատ փող են աշխատում՝ արտիստին խայտառակ քիչ վճարելով» պնդումը էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի։ Իսկ փողը ծախսում են սթրիմինգի նոր տեխնոլոգիան զարգացնելու ու մասսայականացնելու վրա․ ինովացիա են անում։ Երբ դու դիսկ առնելուց փող ես տալիս, փողին համապատասխան ստացածդ արժեքը միայն արտիստի ստեղծածը չի․ դիսկի արժեքը լիքը բաղկացուցիչ մաս ունի՝ արտիստի աշխատանքը, դիսկ արտադրողի աշխատանքը, դիսկի՝ որպես տեխնոլոգիա ինովացիայի հեղինակների աշխատանքը, ստուդիայի կատարած աշխատանքը, խանութ հասցնողների աշխատանքը և այլն։ Նույն ձևով սթրիմինգն ա, որը որպես տեխնոլոգիա դեռ զարգացման փուլում ա ու էդ ինովացիան ահագին ծախսատար ա։ Արդյունքում վերջնական արտադրանքում սթրիմերի ներդրած ջանքի ու արտիստի աշխատանքի հարաբերությունը ավելի մեծ ա, քան դիսկի դեպքում, համապատասխանաբար էլ արտիստի ստացած տոկոսները ավելի փոքր են։ Իսկ երբ նոր տեխնոլոգիան հագեցման հասնի, էդ թվերը կփոխվեն։ 
> Ու էն, որ արտիստների մեծ մասը ուզում ա ու համաձայնվում են իրանց երգերը Սփոթիֆայում դնել, էլի խոսում ա նրա մասին, որ էդ տոկոսների բաշխումը անարդար չի։ Սթրիմինգը մի շարք առավելություն ունի դիսկերի նկատմամբ ու հատկապես արտիստների համար։ Տես, եթե սթրիմինգ չլիներ, ես ասենք ընտրելու էի իմ ամսենասիրած մի քանի արտիստների մի 10-20 դիսկ ու դրանց վրա էի լռվելու, մենակ դրանք էի առնելու ու նույն բանը հա լսեի։ Իսկ սթրիմինգի դեպքում լիքը տարբեր արտիստների եմ բացահայտում ու լսում, միավոր ժամանակում շատ ավելին եմ լսում ու ավելի շատ արտիստների եմ լսում, քան դիսկի դեպքում կլիներ։ Նենց որ վերջին հաշվով արտիստների եկամուտը ավելի մեծանալու ա։ Էսօր ընկերս տանը նստած ձայնագրում ա իր երաժշտությունը ու սփոթիֆայ ա գցում, էդպիսով ավելի մեծ հնարավորություն ա ունենում աշխարհին լսելի լինել, մուտք գործել էդ ոլորտ, քան դիսկերի միջոցով էր կարողանալու: 
> 
> Սթրիմինգը ավելի նոր տեխնոլոգիա ա, որը տեխնիկապես շատ ավելի հարմար ա ինչպես երաժտություն լսողի համար, էնպես էլ անսահման ավելի լայն հնարավորություններ ա բացում երաժիշտների համար․ սրա մասին անվերջ կարելի ա խոսել։ Իսկ որակը ժամանակի հարց ա` ինտերնետի արագության մեծացմանը զուգընթաց որակը ավելի ու ավելի լավանալու ա ու ինչ–որ պահի անցնի դիսկի որակից էլ։ Մի խոսքով, վաղ թե ուշ սթրիմինգը որպես ավելի կատարյալ տեխնոլոգիա լրիվ փոխարինելու ա դիսկերին ու էդ բոլորովին վատ չի։ 
> 
> 
> Ես չասեցի, թե քո դիսկ առնելը ավելի շատ ա վնասում բնությանը, քան գործարանների թափոնները։  Ինքս էլ արդեն շեշտել էի, որ լիքը ուրիշ բաների համեմատ դիսկի վնասը չնչին ա ու հենց ինքդ էլ եթե ուզում ես ֆութպրինտդ պակասացնել, լիքը ուրիշ բան կարաս փոխես ապրելակերպումդ մինչև դիսկերին հասնելը։ Ես զուտ դիսկի ու սթրիմինիգի միջև համեմատություն էի անում․ համեմատական կարգով սթրիմինգը դիսկից ավելի քիչ վնաս ա բնությանը, ու էդ անհերքելի ա․ էդքան բան


Սփոթիֆայը վնասով ա աշխատում, որովհետև իրանց երկարատև ստրատեգիան ա տենց  :Smile:  Իրանք անընդհատ ներդրումներ են անում ընդլայնվելու, տեխնոլոգիան զարգացնելու ու շուկան մոնոպոլիզացնելու ուղղությամբ։ Նենց չի, որ արտիստներին վճարելուն են կարոտ։ Սփոթիֆայը բիզնես պրոյեկտ ա, ալտրուիստական պրոյեկտ չի մարդկանց կյանքը հեշտացնելու համար։

Իսկ արտիստների մեծ մասը համաձայնում ա Սփոթիֆայում դնել իրա երգերը, որովհետև ուրիշ տարբերակ չունեն։ Երաժշտական խանութները մեկը մեկի հետևից փակվում են։ Մարդիկ Սփոթիֆայում են նոր երաժշտություն փնտրում։ Եթե չես դնում երաժշտությունդ էնտեղ, ուրեմն կարաս կարիերայիդ վրա խաչ քաշես։ Բայց սա չի նշանակում, թե երաժիշտները նենց սուպեր երջանիկ են դրանից։ Սա ասում եմ բազմաթիվ երաժիշտների հետ շփվելու արդյունքում։

Իհարկե, քեզ համար որպես սպառողի (ոչ որպես արվեստը խորապես գնահատողի, այլ հենց սպառողի) ավելի հարմար ա Սփոթիֆայը, որովհետև երբ ինչ հավեսդ տա, կլսես։ Բայց եթե գոնե մի քիչ երաժշտությունից հասկանայիր, դու որակական տարբերությունը կտեսնեիր ու կտեսնեիր, թե ոնց ա Սփոթիֆայը խայտառակ ձևով ձայնագրության որակը գցում։ Կարա տեխնոլոգիան ժամանակի ընթացքում զարգանա ու որակը լավացնի, բայց *հիմա* որակը վատն ա ու *հիմա* դու էդ երաժշտությունը լսում ես խայտառակ որակով։ Եթե դու կարաս մի քանի տարի սպասես ու վատ որակով լսես, քո գործն ա։ Բայց ես չեմ կարա։ Ինձ պետք ա երաժշտությունն իրա բոլոր նյուանսներով *հիմա* լսել, ոչ թե ինչ-որ հիպոթետիկ ապագայում։
Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ նաև խթանում ա երգերն առանձին լսելու հակումը (փլեյլիսթներ, ռադիոներ, եսիմինչեր), մինչդեռ ալբոմները սովորաբար թողարկվում են որպես արվեստի ամբողջական գործ ու իրանց ամբողջականության մեջ ա իրանց հետաքրքրությունը, ոչ թե մի երգ էս կողմ-էն կողմի։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա էկոլոգիան ֆութփրինթին, ուրեմն հատուկ դժվար հասկանալուդ համար նորից ասեմ․
1. Ես տարվա մեջ հազիվ 10-12  հատ վինիլ եմ առնում
2. Ես առնում եմ երաժշտությունը նաև թվային ու որակյալ տարբերակով, ինչի արդյունքում իմ վճարած գումարի մեծ մասը երաժշտի գրպաննա  գնում
3. Հա, ու տարին մի քանի անգամ էլ ինքնաթիռ եմ նստում, գնում եմ ուրիշ երկիր համերգ լսելու։ Դե դրա էկոլոգիական ֆութփրինթն էլ հաշվի։

Ու ընդհանրապես, դա բացարձակապես ու որևէ ձևով քո գործը չի, թե ես երաժշտություն ոնց եմ լսում կամ ինչ ձևով եմ իմ ֆութփրինթը նվազեցնում կամ նվազեցնում եմ, թե չէ։

Ու վերջում, դու հարցնում էիր՝ սթրիմինգն ինչու եմ բոյկոտում, ես էլ բացատրեցի։ Թե դու ոնց կլսես երաժշտություն, ինչ կանես, բացարձակապես ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ու ես բացարձակապես չեմ ասում, թե վինիլ առ, սփոթիֆայից հրաժարվի կամ չգիտեմ ինչ։ Սթրիմինգը բոյկոտելն իմ որոշումն ա, ու դու ինձ չես կարողանալու որևէ ձևով համոզել, թե դա ավելի լավ ա, քան նենց, ոնց որ ես լսում եմ երաժշտություն։ Բարեբախտաբար, հիմա երաժշտություն լսելու հազար ու մի ձև կա։ Ամեն մարդ թող լսի նենց, ոնց որ ինքն ա ուզում։ Ես նախընտրում եմ նենց լսել, որ արտիստին առավելագույնս օգուտ տամ։ Մեկ ուրիշն էլ նախընտրում ա նենց լսել, որ հնարավորինս քիչ փող ծախսի։ Նենց որ խնդրում եմ յան տուր։ Ներվերիս վրա իրոք սարսափելի ազդում ես։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բարեբախտաբար, հիմա երաժշտություն լսելու հազար ու մի ձև կա։ Ամեն մարդ թող լսի նենց, ոնց որ ինքն ա ուզում։ Ես նախընտրում եմ նենց լսել, որ արտիստին առավելագույնս օգուտ տամ։


Առավելագույն օգուտ տալու համար գալիս ես Երևան, իրար հետ գնում ենք Փարվանա, ու դու ժիվոյ երգիչին քո ձեռով շաբաշ ես տալիս:

----------

Arpine (06.02.2020), Freeman (26.01.2020), Աթեիստ (31.01.2020), Անվերնագիր (26.01.2020), Արամ (26.01.2020), Յոհաննես (26.01.2020), Շինարար (26.01.2020), Վիշապ (26.01.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սփոթիֆայի մասին երկար-բարակ գրել եք, իմ կարծիքն էլ ասեմ։ Սփոթիֆայը ֆանտաստիկ պլատֆորմ է, էն է՝ ինչ պետք է մելոմանիս, թերևս միայն երաժշտության որակի պահով վերապահումներ ունեմ (պրեմիումի մասին է խոսքը, սեթինգներում սթրիմինգի որակը դրել եմ ամենաբարձրը)։ Ասենք klipsch դինամիկներ էի առել, քիչ էր մնում հետ տայի, բայց հետո մի երկու դիսկի ու հայֆայ ռադիոյի հետ համեմատեցի, զգացի, որ Սփոթիֆայը այնուամենայնիվ խարդախություն ա անում։
Բայց էն որ ամբողջ համաշխարհային երաժշտությունը ամսեկան մի համբուրգերի գնով ձեռքիդ տակ է, ես սրա մասին մի 20 տարի առաջ երազել էլ չէի կարող։ Ասենք պահի տակ ուզեցա Բախի դաշնամուրային սոնատները Քեյթ Ջարեթի կատարմամբ, կամ Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանի, չգիտեմ․․․ «Լեռների քամին», կամ ասենք «acid jazz» ոճի երկաժտություն, միանգամից գտնում ես։ Բայց էդ հեշտ գտնելն էլ մի քիչ ադրենալինը թուլացնում է, էդ էլ կա :Ճ
Մի ուրիշ կայֆ էլ կա, երաժշտությունը ըստ ոճի մանրակրկիտ զանազանվում է, ու ամեն շաբաթ ըստ իմ լսածի ինձ նոր լիստ է առաջարկում, լիքը հին ու նոր բաներ եմ բացահայտում (սա last.fm-ից վերցրած ու կատարելագործված հատկություն էր, last.fm-ին Սփոթիֆայը առավ)։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է արտիստների բիզնեսին, ապա իմ կարծիքով, ոնց որ ասես, թե սուպերմակետները բուդկաների բիզնեսին խփում են։ Սա բնական էվոլյուցիոն պրոցես է, սրա դեմ ոչինչ չես կարող անել, ու Սփոթիֆայը արտիսներին առավելություն էլ է տալիս, որ աշխարհի տարբեր ծայրերում իր ստեղծագործությունները շատ արագ հասանելի են դառնում։ ՈՒ մենակ փողի մեջ չի երջանկությունը ։Ճ

----------


## Արշակ

> Իհարկե, քեզ համար որպես սպառողի (ոչ որպես արվեստը խորապես գնահատողի, այլ հենց սպառողի) ավելի հարմար ա Սփոթիֆայը, որովհետև երբ ինչ հավեսդ տա, կլսես։ Բայց եթե գոնե մի քիչ երաժշտությունից հասկանայիր, դու որակական տարբերությունը կտեսնեիր ու կտեսնեիր, թե ոնց ա Սփոթիֆայը խայտառակ ձևով ձայնագրության որակը գցում։ Կարա տեխնոլոգիան ժամանակի ընթացքում զարգանա ու որակը լավացնի, բայց *հիմա* որակը վատն ա ու *հիմա* դու էդ երաժշտությունը լսում ես խայտառակ որակով։ Եթե դու կարաս մի քանի տարի սպասես ու վատ որակով լսես, քո գործն ա։ Բայց ես չեմ կարա։ Ինձ պետք ա երաժշտությունն իրա բոլոր նյուանսներով *հիմա* լսել, ոչ թե ինչ-որ հիպոթետիկ ապագայում։
> Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ նաև խթանում ա երգերն առանձին լսելու հակումը (փլեյլիսթներ, ռադիոներ, եսիմինչեր), մինչդեռ ալբոմները սովորաբար թողարկվում են որպես արվեստի ամբողջական գործ ու իրանց ամբողջականության մեջ ա իրանց հետաքրքրությունը, ոչ թե մի երգ էս կողմ-էն կողմի։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա էկոլոգիան ֆութփրինթին, ուրեմն հատուկ դժվար հասկանալուդ համար նորից ասեմ․
> 1. Ես տարվա մեջ հազիվ 10-12  հատ վինիլ եմ առնում
> 2. Ես առնում եմ երաժշտությունը նաև թվային ու որակյալ տարբերակով, ինչի արդյունքում իմ վճարած գումարի մեծ մասը երաժշտի գրպաննա  գնում
> 3. Հա, ու տարին մի քանի անգամ էլ ինքնաթիռ եմ նստում, գնում եմ ուրիշ երկիր համերգ լսելու։ Դե դրա էկոլոգիական ֆութփրինթն էլ հաշվի։
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, դա բացարձակապես ու որևէ ձևով քո գործը չի, թե ես երաժշտություն ոնց եմ լսում կամ ինչ ձևով եմ իմ ֆութփրինթը նվազեցնում կամ նվազեցնում եմ, թե չէ։
> ...


Պահո՜․ էս ի՜նչ ռեակցիա էր  :Shok:  @StrangeLittleGirl, ինձ անկեղծորեն հետաքրքրեց թե ինչի ես բոյկոտում սթրիմինգը ու ինչը բերեց սթրիմինգի վատ ու լավ կողմերի մասին ինձ թվում էր թե քաղաքակիրթ ու անշառ քննարկման։ Բայց փաստորեն հագնիստ քննարկումը միակողմանի էր․․․ Ինչևէ, եթե ես իմ նորմալ, քաղաքակիրթ բանավեճով քո ներվերի վրա սարսափելի ազդում եմ, կներես, բայց էդ իմ պրոբլեմը չի, որ «յան տամ»։ Ոչ էլ քննարկման մյուս մասնակիցների խնդիրն ա քո ներվային գրառումները կամ դրանց պատասխանները կարդալը։ Նենց որ, կամ գրառումներդ պահիր ֆորումին հարիր բարեկիրթ քննարկումների մթնոլորտում, կամ ինքդ քննարկումների մեջ մի մտիր, մինչև վստահ լինես, որ կարող ես քեզ զսպել ու ոչ մեկի բերանը ծեփելու փորձեր չանել։ Շնորհակալություն։

----------

erexa (26.01.2020), Աթեիստ (31.01.2020), Ներսես_AM (27.01.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Սփոթիֆայի մասին երկար-բարակ գրել եք, իմ կարծիքն էլ ասեմ։ Սփոթիֆայը ֆանտաստիկ պլատֆորմ է, էն է՝ ինչ պետք է մելոմանիս, թերևս միայն երաժշտության որակի պահով վերապահումներ ունեմ (պրեմիումի մասին է խոսքը, սեթինգներում սթրիմինգի որակը դրել եմ ամենաբարձրը)։ Ասենք klipsch դինամիկներ էի առել, քիչ էր մնում հետ տայի, բայց հետո մի երկու դիսկի ու հայֆայ ռադիոյի հետ համեմատեցի, զգացի, որ Սփոթիֆայը այնուամենայնիվ խարդախություն ա անում։


իսկ որակը ամենաբարձր դնելուց հետո, Normalize volume - Set the same volume level for all songs անջատե՞լ ես։

----------


## Վիշապ

> իսկ որակը ամենաբարձր դնելուց հետո, Normalize volume - Set the same volume level for all songs անջատե՞լ ես։


Հա անջատել եմ։ Նույն Onkyo ընդունիչովս Սփոթիֆայը համեմատում եմ որոշ հայֆայ ռադիո սթրիմինգների հետ, ահագին տարբերություն է ոչ Սփոթիֆայի օգտին։ Սփոթիֆայի աուդիոֆորմատը աղբ ա, աշխատել են մաքսիմալ կոմպրես անեն, որ մինիմում տրաֆիկ օգտագործվի, որ դրա պատճառով լսողներ չկորցնեն, շատերի համար ընդունելի է, ինձ համար էլ հասկանալի է։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հա անջատել եմ։ Նույն Onkyo ընդունիչովս Սփոթիֆայը համեմատում եմ որոշ հայֆայ ռադիո սթրիմինգների հետ, ահագին տարբերություն է ոչ Սփոթիֆայի օգտին։ Սփոթիֆայի աուդիոֆորմատը աղբ ա, աշխատել են մաքսիմալ կոմպրես անեն, որ մինիմում տրաֆիկ օգտագործվի, որ դրա պատճառով լսողներ չկորցնեն, շատերի համար ընդունելի է, ինձ համար էլ հասկանալի է։


Կարելի ա Tidal.com փորձել, ասում են lossless ֆորմատով ա սթրիմ անում։

----------

Վիշապ (27.01.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարելի ա Tidal.com փորձել, ասում են lossless ֆորմատով ա սթրիմ անում։


Հա, նոր պարզեցի, որ ընդունիչս Tidal էլ ունի, շուտով կփորձարկեմ, կհամեմատեմ, կասեմ։ Ըստ ռեվյուների Tidal-ի որոնումների ու նորությունների հնարավորություններն են թույլիկ, բայց դե եթե գրադարանը ավելի մեծ է ու որակյալ, ինչի չէ՞ որ։

----------

Ներսես_AM (27.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

Carnival Row-ն նայող կա՞․ ես էսօր ուզում եմ սկսել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Carnival Row-ն նայող կա՞․ ես էսօր ուզում եմ սկսել։


Ես նայել եմ։ Լավան ա, ուտվում ա։ Դե ինքը ֆենթըզի ա, բայց ահագին ժամանակակից խնդիրների ա անդրադառնում - գենդեռ, պատերազմ, արդյունքում իմիգրանտներ ու իրանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունք։ Նկարահանության որակը ահագին լավն ա, գրաֆիկան լավն ա, տեսարաններ կան, սուր զգացողություններ կան, բայց ընդհանուր ֆոնը ահագին dark ա, ու ինքը neo-noir-ոտ սերիալ ա։ 

Առաջին սեզոնը ահագին արագ նայեցինք, լավ ժամանաց էր, չեմ փոշմանել, բայց սենց մի տեսակ հետք չի թողել ընդհանրապես ու երկրորդ սեզոնի սպասում չկա մոտս։

----------

ivy (30.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Ես նայել եմ։ Լավան ա, ուտվում ա։ Դե ինքը ֆենթըզի ա, բայց ահագին ժամանակակից խնդիրների ա անդրադառնում - գենդեռ, պատերազմ, արդյունքում իմիգրանտներ ու իրանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունք։ Նկարահանության որակը ահագին լավն ա, գրաֆիկան լավն ա, տեսարաններ կան, սուր զգացողություններ կան, բայց ընդհանուր ֆոնը ահագին dark ա, ու ինքը neo-noir-ոտ սերիալ ա։ 
> 
> Առաջին սեզոնը ահագին արագ նայեցինք, լավ ժամանաց էր, չեմ փոշմանել, բայց սենց մի տեսակ հետք չի թողել ընդհանրապես ու երկրորդ սեզոնի սպասում չկա մոտս։


Առաջին սերիան նայեցի երեկ. սաղ ասածներդ տեղն էին՝ ֆենթըզի ժանր, լավ նկարահանում, սիրուն տեսարաններ, ընտիր գրաֆիկա, բայց պատմությունն ու դերասանական խաղը չգրավեց, տեղ-տեղ նույնիսկ կարգին ձանձրանում էի։ Միգրացիոն ու դիսկրիմինացիոն թեմաներն էլ ինչ-որ շատ տրիվիալ էին ներկայացված։ Մի խոսքով, չեմ նայի: Ափսոս, ես մեծ հույսեր ունեի, որ իմ հերթական սիրած սերիալն է դառնալու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Առաջին սերիան նայեցի երեկ. սաղ ասածներդ տեղն էին՝ ֆենթըզի ժանր, լավ նկարահանում, սիրուն տեսարաններ, ընտիր գրաֆիկա, բայց պատմությունն ու դերասանական խաղը չգրավեց, տեղ-տեղ նույնիսկ կարգին ձանձրանում էի։ Միգրացիոն ու դիսկրիմինացիոն թեմաներն էլ ինչ-որ շատ տրիվիալ էին ներկայացված։ Մի խոսքով, չեմ նայի: Ափսոս, ես մեծ հույսեր ունեի, որ իմ հերթական սիրած սերիալն է դառնալու:


Հա, բան չես կորցնի  :Smile:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ոնց-որ Mindhunter-ի 3-րդը դուրս չի գալու: ((
Իսկ էդ միակ սերիալն ա, որ էս պահին կուզեի նայել:
Էդ ոճի ուրիշ ի՞նչ սերիալ կա:

----------


## Cassiopeia

էդ ոճի մեջ չի, բայց վստահ եմ, որ շատ կհավանես։ Մինիսերիալ, որ մենք մի շնչով ենք նայել։ 

Unbelievable

----------

Quyr Qery (02.02.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> էդ ոճի մեջ չի, բայց վստահ եմ, որ շատ կհավանես։ Մինիսերիալ, որ մենք մի շնչով ենք նայել։ 
> 
> Unbelievable


Պաչ քեզ, փորձեմ նայել, Վեռկա։  :Think:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.02.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Legion-ը նայեք: Անկրկնելի բան ա, հիմա նույնիսկ չեմ էլ կարողանում կարգին նկարագրել, համեմատել կամ դիրքավորել: Տենց սիրունագույն բան ոչ նկարել են, ոչ էլ, ցավոք, էլ կնկարեն․ երրորդ սեզոնը վերջինն էր: Գժական տեսա-լսողական մայնդֆաք ա, տեղ-տեղ՝ անհանգստացնող, տեղ-տեղ՝ ազդեցիկ, միշտ՝ ծայրահեղ էսթետիկ: Ինձ համար լավագույն բաներից ա, որ եղել ա սերիալների հետ առհասարակ, ոչ թե մենակ վերջերս:
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Եթե նայեք ու առնվազն առաջին սեզոնի վերջերի «Բոլերոյի» տեսարանից հետո էլ ասեք, որ էնքան էլ չեք հավանել, բլոկելու եմ :


Legion–ի առաջին սեզոնը մի գիշերվա ընթացքում սաղ նայեցի, սյուժեի էդ հիմնական թեման գերբնական ունակությունների, շիզոֆրենիայի ու գլխում կատարվողի խառնաշփոթի շուրջ լավն էր, ու տեսարանները շատ կայֆ էին նկարած, բայց սյուժեի առանձին դետալներ հաճախ թքած կպցրած էին․ ընթացքում suspension of disbelief–ս հա ճաքեր էր տալիս, ես էլ իմ հերթին էլ թքում կպցնում, որ շարունակեմ նայել։ Չգիտեմ, կամ էլ գուցե նաև նրանից էր, որ գիշերվա կեսին գործերս թողած նստել նայում էի ու ինքս իմ վրա ջղայնանում, որ կիսատ չեմ թողում գնամ քնեմ (սենց դեպքերում ինքս ինձ կանգնացնելուց էնքան էլ լավ չեմ), տենց նայելու հաճույքը մի քիչ հարամվում էր։ 

Բոլերոյի տեսարանը իհարկե կայֆարիկ էր նկարած  :Jpit: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
մեկ էլ էն պահն էր թույն, որ կրակելուց հետո մեկ էլ ցույց ա տալիս բոլորին հոգեբուժարանում, հերթով զրուցում են Լեննիի հետ, ու ամեն մեկի պատմությունը ներկայացվում ա որպես հոգեկան խնդիր, ու տեղ ես պանիկայի մեջ ընկա, որ փաստորեն էս սաղ պատմությունը ուղղակի գժերի երևակայական աշխարհն է՞ր‎։ Տենց մանթրաշ նայում էի, մեկ էլ մանրից սկսեցին հետ գալ  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (13.02.2020), Հայկօ (05.02.2020)

----------


## ivy

The Kominsky Method-ը նայե՞լ եք, շատ լավն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ինձ թվում էր, թե Ակումբում էլ էին սրա թրեյլերը դրել:
Բայց ման եկա, չգտա:
Երևի խառնել եմ..

Ինչևէ:
Մտա ասեմ առաջին սեզոնի կեսն արդեն նայել եմ:
Ահագին հետաքրքիր մտահղացում ա ու դերասաններն էլ են մեծ մասամբ հաջող ընտրված.

----------

Տրիբուն (19.03.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ թվում էր, թե Ակումբում էլ էին սրա թրեյլերը դրել:
> Բայց ման եկա, չգտա:
> Երևի խառնել եմ..
> 
> Ինչևէ:
> Մտա ասեմ առաջին սեզոնի կեսն արդեն նայել եմ:
> Ահագին հետաքրքիր մտահղացում ա ու դերասաններն էլ են մեծ մասամբ հաջող ընտրված.


Մոտ մի ամիս առաջ սկսեցի նայել, բայց երեք սերիայից ավել չձգեցի, ձանձրալի էր, չնայած ոնց որ թե ամեն ինչ տեղն էր:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մոտ մի ամիս առաջ սկսեցի նայել, բայց երեք սերիայից ավել չձգեցի, ձանձրալի էր, չնայած ոնց որ թե ամեն ինչ տեղն էր:


Հա՞ որ:
Հետաքրքիր ա, գոնե քեզ պիտի որ դուր եկած լիներ՝ Strange Things-ից ու It-ից հետո ))

----------


## ivy

> Հա՞ որ:
> Հետաքրքիր ա, գոնե քեզ պիտի որ դուր եկած լիներ՝ Strange Things-ից ու It-ից հետո ))


Դե ես էլ էի էդպես կարծում, բայց չէ։ Չնայած էս վերջերս ամեն ինչից եմ արագ ձանձրանում, երևի ինձնից ա։ Օրինակ՝ վերջին անգամ որ կինո էի գնացել, Գայ Ռիչիի "The Gentlemen" նայեցի, էդ ինչ տաղտկալի բան էր, բայց կինոթատրոնից դուրս գալ չէի ուզում, որովհետև «վերջին կինո գնալս» էր էս վարի գնացող աշխարհում: Հետո նայեցի ինտերնետով, նենց մի հիացական կարծիքներ են գրված՝ շատ բարձր ռեյտինգով, մնացի ապշած։

Իսկ The Kominsky Method-ը պատահաբար աչքովս ընկավ, տանը ուրիշ նայող կար, ու կպա, մնացի, շատ լավն են բձեքը  :Jpit:

----------

Գաղթական (19.03.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մոտ մի ամիս առաջ սկսեցի նայել, բայց երեք սերիայից ավել չձգեցի, ձանձրալի էր, չնայած ոնց որ թե ամեն ինչ տեղն էր:


Ես սամալյոտի մեջ նայեցի ծերից ծեր  :LOL:  Երեք պերեսադկով երկարագույն թռիչք ունեի, օբշի մի 20 ժամ։ Քաշեցի կոմպիս մեջ, ու գնաաաաց։ 

Լավն էր, ես հավանեցի։ Երկրորդ սեզոն լինի, կնայեմ։ Դոջը շատ լավն ա։

----------

Գաղթական (19.03.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա՞ որ:
> Հետաքրքիր ա, գոնե քեզ պիտի որ դուր եկած լիներ՝ Strange Things-ից ու It-ից հետո ))


Altered Carbon-ի կարբոնի երկրորդ սեզոնը չեմ կարում ոչ մի ձև նայեմ։ Առաջին սերիան սկսել եմ, ու ոչ մի ձև առաջ չի գնում։ Չնայած առաջին սեզոնը հավեսով նայեցի։

----------

Գաղթական (19.03.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Altered Carbon-ի կարբոնի երկրորդ սեզոնը չեմ կարում ոչ մի ձև նայեմ։ Առաջին սերիան սկսել եմ, ու ոչ մի ձև առաջ չի գնում։ Չնայած առաջին սեզոնը հավեսով նայեցի։


Հերթագրեցի մոտս ))
Դու լավ կինոներ ես նայում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հերթագրեցի մոտս ))
> Դու լավ կինոներ ես նայում:


Չէէէէէ, հոպար, ես պրիմիտիվ կինոներ եմ նայում։ Իմ սիրած կինոները Marvel - Star Wars միջակայքում են։

----------


## Արշակ

Լեգիոնի երկրորդ սեզոնն էլ նայեցի մի քանի օր առաջ‎։ Էս սեզոնին արդեն սյուժեի ծակերի առումով արդեն էդքան խիստ չէի․ ուղղակի ընդունեցի, որ էս սերիալում սյուժեի տրամաբանությունը պահելը կարևոր չի։ Երազում ո՞նց ա ինչ–որ անկապ իրադարձություններ են լինում, իրադարձությունների մեջ կապեր են լինում, որ արթուն ժամանակ ժամանակ նայում ես` իմաստ չկա, բայց դե երազիդ մեջ էդ լրիվ նորմալ էր։ Հիմա էս սերիալն ա, որ շիզոֆրենիայի, հոգեկան խանգարման թեմայի շուրջ ա, ու երևի պետք չի սպասել կուռ տրամաբանություն  :LOL:  
Մի խոսքով, էս անգամ էլ չէի խորանում սենց ստից բաների վրա ու փոխարենը թուլացել ու վայելում էի վիզուալ խփնված գեղեցկությունը  :Love:  

Դերասաններն ու կերպարներն էլ լավն են, հատկապես Լեննին, Ֆարուկն ու Դեյվիդը։ Մենակ Սիդն ա ներվերիս վրա մի քիչ ազդում․ էդ կերպարի միակ իմաստը ոնց–որ Դեյվիդի ընկերուհին լինելու մեջ լինի ու միշտ նույն սառած, հոգատար, սիրող ու մտահոգ դեմքն ունի  :Jpit: 

Մեկ էլ նոր կարդացի որ Սիդի անունը Փինք Ֆլոյդի Սիդ Բարրեթի պատվին ա դրել սերիալի ստեղծողը, որի վրա Սիդ Բարեթի երաժշտությունը մեծ ազդեցություն ա ունեցել։ Ահա՜ թե որտեղից են էս սերիալի վիզուալ հրավառությունն ու կտցրած ընկալումները գալիս  :Love: 

Գնամ երրորդ սեզոնը ճարելու

----------

Հայկօ (20.03.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չէէէէէ, հոպար, ես պրիմիտիվ կինոներ եմ նայում։ Իմ սիրած կինոները Marvel - Star Wars միջակայքում են։


Դե հիմա անթերի մարդ չկա )))
(պրիմիտիվի մասով էլի, Մարվելի չէ)

----------


## Յոհաննես

*The Leftovers* 
Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել էս հրաշքը, Լոսթից հետո մոտ 1000 ֆիլմ եմ նայել ու մի 20 սերիալ, բայց ոչ մեկը ինձ էսքան էմոցիաներ չէր տվել։ Էս եզակի գործ է, բոլորիս համար կարևոր ու հատկապես էս օրերին, էս պետքա մեզ, վաբշե մարդուն էս պետքա․․․ Էմոցիոնալ պահերի պերեդոզը երաշխավորում եմ, էս կքամի ձեզ ու գոնե մի պահ մտածելու առիթ կտա։
Եթե էսքանից հետո գոնե մի հոգի չմտնի ու սկսի նայել, ապա ես հրաժարական կտամ․․․ ընդամենը մի սերիա նայեք, եթե չհավանեք, հարց չկա թողեք ու անցեք առաջ
էս էլ հանճարեղ սաունդթրեքը, որը գոնե երկու հոգի պետքա լսեն  :Sad:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.04.2020), Աթեիստ (08.04.2020), Նիկեա (24.04.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> *The Leftovers* 
> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել էս հրաշքը, Լոսթից հետո մոտ 1000 ֆիլմ եմ նայել ու մի 20 սերիալ, բայց ոչ մեկը ինձ էսքան էմոցիաներ չէր տվել։ Էս եզակի գործ է, բոլորիս համար կարևոր ու հատկապես էս օրերին, էս պետքա մեզ, վաբշե մարդուն էս պետքա․․․ Էմոցիոնալ պահերի պերեդոզը երաշխավորում եմ, էս կքամի ձեզ ու գոնե մի պահ մտածելու առիթ կտա։
> Եթե էսքանից հետո գոնե մի հոգի չմտնի ու սկսի նայել, ապա ես հրաժարական կտամ․․․ ընդամենը մի սերիա նայեք, եթե չհավանեք, հարց չկա թողեք ու անցեք առաջ
> էս էլ հանճարեղ սաունդթրեքը, որը գոնե երկու հոգի պետքա լսեն


Ախպեր, տեր եմ էս սերիալի համար, հաստատ նայեք վաասյ

----------

Quyr Qery (03.04.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

էրեկ ուռած գլխով ասի մի բան գտնեմ նայեմ, ոչ մի ֆիլմ աչքիս չէր էրևում, վերջը սերիալների աչքս ընկավ, ու մի հատ բոմբ սերիալ գտա՝ Vida:։ Շատ մի սպասելիք չունեի, բայց չնկատեցի ոնց առաջի սեզոնը պրծավ։ Հավեսին ֆեմինիստական ու գավառագիտական պատկերներ էին, ու լիքը լեսբիյական (ու ոչ միայն) պոռնո, բայց ոչ թե տխմար վուլգար ձևի, այլ բեսամթ փոզիթիվ ֆիմեյլ սեքշուալիթիի տեսանկյունից։ Անսպասելի էր, մի քիչ Coyote ugly-ի կայֆեր էլ էր տալիս։ Ու դե Մելիսա Բառերան լիքը տկլոր-մկլոր դրվագներում  :Love:  ոնցոր ասում էին՝ բա մեր ժամանակները սենց սերիալներ չլինեի՜ն․․․ մաման կիսեմ, նստած սովետով մեկ Ռաբինյա Իզաուրա էինք տառապում։

Ու մի երկու շաբաթից էլ վերջին՝ երրորդ սեզոնն ա սկսում։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> էրեկ ուռած գլխով ասի մի բան գտնեմ նայեմ, ոչ մի ֆիլմ աչքիս չէր էրևում, վերջը սերիալների աչքս ընկավ, ու մի հատ բոմբ սերիալ գտա՝ Vida:։ Շատ մի սպասելիք չունեի, բայց չնկատեցի ոնց առաջի սեզոնը պրծավ։ Հավեսին ֆեմինիստական ու գավառագիտական պատկերներ էին, ու լիքը լեսբիյական (ու ոչ միայն) պոռնո, բայց ոչ թե տխմար վուլգար ձևի, այլ բեսամթ փոզիթիվ ֆիմեյլ սեքշուալիթիի տեսանկյունից։ Անսպասելի էր, մի քիչ Coyote ugly-ի կայֆեր էլ էր տալիս։ Ու դե Մելիսա Բառերան լիքը տկլոր-մկլոր դրվագներում  ոնցոր ասում էին՝ բա մեր ժամանակները սենց սերիալներ չլինեի՜ն․․․ մաման կիսեմ, նստած սովետով մեկ Ռաբինյա Իզաուրա էինք տառապում։
> 
> Ու մի երկու շաբաթից էլ վերջին՝ երրորդ սեզոնն ա սկսում։


Ծլնգ ջան, վերևի սերիալը նայի էլւ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, վերևի սերիալը նայի էլւ


Քո խաթեր թրեյլերը նայեցի, Յոհան ջան․․․ բայց հեչ իմը չէր  :Jpit:  ես սկի լոսթի ոչ մի վայկրյան չեմ նայել, ու վաբշե սերիալներից հեռու մարդ եմ, այ սենց հանկարծակի մի բան կարող ա աչքովս ընկնի էդ պահին նայեմ, հետո ոնց աչքս կպել էր, տենց էլ հետ ա պոկվում ու կյանքն առանց սերիալների շարունակվում ա։  :Smile:

----------

Յոհաննես (12.04.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> *The Leftovers* 
> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել էս հրաշքը, Լոսթից հետո մոտ 1000 ֆիլմ եմ նայել ու մի 20 սերիալ, բայց ոչ մեկը ինձ էսքան էմոցիաներ չէր տվել։ Էս եզակի գործ է, բոլորիս համար կարևոր ու հատկապես էս օրերին, էս պետքա մեզ, վաբշե մարդուն էս պետքա․․․ Էմոցիոնալ պահերի պերեդոզը երաշխավորում եմ, էս կքամի ձեզ ու գոնե մի պահ մտածելու առիթ կտա։
> Եթե էսքանից հետո գոնե մի հոգի չմտնի ու սկսի նայել, ապա ես հրաժարական կտամ․․․ ընդամենը մի սերիա նայեք, եթե չհավանեք, հարց չկա թողեք ու անցեք առաջ
> էս էլ հանճարեղ սաունդթրեքը, որը գոնե երկու հոգի պետքա լսեն


Ինչ ուզում եք նայեք, մեկա ոչ մի սերիալ սրա կեսը չարժի  :Beee:

----------

Նիկեա (24.04.2020)

----------


## John

> Ինչ ուզում եք նայեք, մեկա ոչ մի սերիալ սրա կեսը չարժի


Խայզենբերգը կողքից կարդում ու լուռ ժպտում է։ 

Նայեցի, վատը չէր, բայց իմը չէր։ Ահագին ծանր էր նայվում։ Ուղղակի միստիկան իմը չի, եսիմ։

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեր վերջին նայած սերիալը Sex Education-ն էր մի քանի ամիս առաջ, եթե նայելու լուրջ բան չունեք, հավեսով նայվում ա :Ճ 
Stranger Things-ից ավելի լավ է վայթե նայվում, եթե թինեյջերական բաներ սիրում եք։

----------

Աթեիստ (03.05.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Մեր վերջին նայած սերիալը Sex Education-ն էր մի քանի ամիս առաջ, եթե նայելու լուրջ բան չունեք, հավեսով նայվում ա :Ճ 
> Stranger Things-ից ավելի լավ է վայթե նայվում, եթե թինեյջերական բաներ սիրում եք։


մի քանի սերիայից հետո չեմ ձգել ու ընդհանրապես թինեյջերական կինոները հեչ իմը չեն ու չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչ կա ստեղ, ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն չկար ինձ համար, հավայի դպրոցական կյանք ու իբր արդիական թեմաներով, բայց ես էդտեղից ոչ մի բան չէի կարա ձեռք բերեի, իսկ ինձ համար սերիալները շատ վաղուց արդեն դադարել են ժամանցի միջոց լինել ։Ճ

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Խայզենբերգը կողքից կարդում ու լուռ ժպտում է։ 
> 
> Նայեցի, վատը չէր, բայց իմը չէր։ Ահագին ծանր էր նայվում։ Ուղղակի միստիկան իմը չի, եսիմ։


Դե տարբեր ժանրեր են, էս ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ էր ու տված էմոցիաների մասով ինձ համար հավասարը չունի։

----------

Աթեիստ (03.05.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ապեր, ամեն ինչը։ Պատմությունը ահագին զարգանալու տեղ ունի, դե գրքերը լավն են: Նկարահանությունը, տեսարանները, գրաֆիկան ուժեղ ա: Ահագին գրավիչ կերպարներ կան, Յենիֆերը, Տիսայան, Տրիսը, ու հենց ինքը Գերալտը: Ֆենթըզիի համար ահագին ամբողջական սյուժեյա ու շատ հավես ժամանց ա նայելը:
> 
> Հիմա ասա քո դուրը ինչը չի էկել: Մի բառով ասել, որ տապոռ սերիալ ա, հերիք չի:


Ես գրքերը չեմ կարդացել ու դժվար էլ կարդամ, հենց սկիզբը շատ տպավորիչ էր ահավոր թույն էքշնով սկսվեց ու սպասելիքներս շատ մեծացան, բայց հենց առաջին սերիայում տվին էն մարալին սպանին, որը մինչև էդ ինձ համար կինոյի ողջ հմայքն էր ապահովում, իսկ երկրորդ սերիայում սկսվեց լոքշը, ահավոր ձանձրալի ու անհետաքրքիր  կերպարներով, որոնց ապագան ընդհանրապես իմ վեջը չէր, էքշնն էլ մեռավ, երևի փողերը պրծել էր ու ընդհանրապես նեթֆլիքսը փթիր սերիալներա նկարում  :LOL:

----------


## Freeman

> Ապեր, ամեն ինչը։ Պատմությունը ահագին զարգանալու տեղ ունի, դե գրքերը լավն են: Նկարահանությունը, տեսարանները, գրաֆիկան ուժեղ ա: Ահագին գրավիչ կերպարներ կան, Յենիֆերը, Տիսայան, Տրիսը, ու հենց ինքը Գերալտը: Ֆենթըզիի համար ահագին ամբողջական սյուժեյա ու շատ հավես ժամանց ա նայելը:
> 
> Հիմա ասա քո դուրը ինչը չի էկել: Մի բառով ասել, որ տապոռ սերիալ ա, հերիք չի:


Չեմ շնորհակալել ժամանակին, բայց պլյուս մեկ։
Գրքերն էլ չեմ կարդացել, տեղ լի մեկը շատ շուտ կարդացել եմ, բայց աշխարհին խաղով եմ ծանոթ, վաղը հիշեմ խաղի ու գրքի հեղինակի մասին մի քանի հետաքրքիր բան կգրեմ

----------


## Շինարար

> մի քանի սերիայից հետո չեմ ձգել ու ընդհանրապես թինեյջերական կինոները հեչ իմը չեն ու չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչ կա ստեղ, ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն չկար ինձ համար, հավայի դպրոցական կյանք ու իբր արդիական թեմաներով, բայց *ես էդտեղից ոչ մի բան չէի կարա ձեռք բերեի*, իսկ ինձ համար սերիալները շատ վաղուց արդեն դադարել են ժամանցի միջոց լինել ։Ճ


Մարդ ես՝ մեկ էլ տեսար պետք էկավ: Գիտելիք ա էլի:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.05.2020), Վիշապ (03.05.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Չեմ շնորհակալել ժամանակին, բայց պլյուս մեկ։
> Գրքերն էլ չեմ կարդացել, տեղ լի մեկը շատ շուտ կարդացել եմ, բայց աշխարհին խաղով եմ ծանոթ, վաղը հիշեմ խաղի ու գրքի հեղինակի մասին մի քանի հետաքրքիր բան կգրեմ


 Սպասում եմ  :Smile: , բայց խաղի ու գրքերի հեղինակները տարբեր մարդիկ են։

 Իսկ սերիալը․․․ ունի պոտենցիալ, բայց էն վիճակով, որ հիմա ա, եթե վերցնես, ահագին հում ա։ Ու հենց հատկապես Գերալտի կերպարը, որ քթի տակ "Հըմ Հըմ" անելուց բացի, մենակ լավ թրով ա թափահարում։ Յենիֆեռի նախապատմությունը վաբշե պետք չէր, սաղ կերպարը փչացրել ա, էն ամբողջ խորհրդավորությունը որ կար իրա մեջ, գրքում։ 
 Բայց դե ես էնքան եմ սիրում էդ ամբողջ աշխարհ, որ հաճուքէով եմ նայել, անկախ ամեն ինչից։

----------


## ivy

Էրեխեքով, թինեյջերներով ու խելառ ընտանեկան վիճակներով կոմեդիաներ թե սիրում եք, "Malcolm in the Middle"-ը նայեք  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես որ թինեյջեր էի ֆրանսիական Элен и ребята-ն էի նայում։ Նենց էի սիրում  :Love:

----------

Գաղթական (03.05.2020)

----------


## ivy

Երեկ 2020 թ-ի մի բելգիական սերիալ հայտնաբերեցի՝ "Into the Night" ու ամբողջը մի թափով նայեցի․ վեց սերիան մոտ 3 ու կես ժամ էր։
Ապոկալիպտիկ պատմություն էր, մի քիչ "The Langoliers"-ն էր հիշեցնում։

Ինքնաթիռ ու մի խումբ մարդիկ, որոնք փրկվելու համար պիտի անընդհատ դեպի արևմուտք թռչեն՝ փախչելով արևածագից։ Եթե մի քիչ ավել բյուջե ունենային, լրիվ գլուխգործոց կդառնար, որովհետև գաղափարը շատ լավն էր, բայց դե էսպես էլ էր հավեսով նայվում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երեկ 2020 թ-ի մի բելգիական սերիալ հայտնաբերեցի՝ "Into the Night" ու ամբողջը մի թափով նայեցի․ վեց սերիան մոտ 3 ու կես ժամ էր։
> Ապոկալիպտիկ պատմություն էր, մի քիչ "The Langoliers"-ն էր հիշեցնում։
> 
> Ինքնաթիռ ու մի խումբ մարդիկ, որոնք փրկվելու համար պիտի անընդհատ դեպի արևմուտք թռչեն՝ փախչելով արևածագից։ Եթե մի քիչ ավել բյուջե ունենային, լրիվ գլուխգործոց կդառնար, որովհետև գաղափարը շատ լավն էր, բայց դե էսպես էլ էր հավեսով նայվում։


Մի քանի օր առաջ ես էլ սկսեցի նայել, համ էլ Netflix-ն էր բրդում կպած, բայց երրորդ սերիայի կեսից էլ չձգեցի։ Էքշն չկա մեջը  :LOL:  շատ նուդնի ա։ Միակ համով բանը իմ համար կապիտանի ֆրանսիական ակցենտն ա։

----------


## ivy

> Մի քանի օր առաջ ես էլ սկսեցի նայել, համ էլ Netflix-ն էր բրդում կպած, բայց երրորդ սերիայի կեսից էլ չձգեցի։ Էքշն չկա մեջը  շատ նուդնի ա։ Միակ համով բանը իմ համար կապիտանի ֆրանսիական ակցենտն ա։


Իսկ "Dark"-ը նայե՞լ ես․ գերմանական սերիալ ա՝ լավ բարձր ռեյտինգով։ Չգիտեմ՝ նայեմ, թե չէ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ "Dark"-ը նայե՞լ ես․ գերմանական սերիալ ա՝ լավ բարձր ռեյտինգով։ Չգիտեմ՝ նայեմ, թե չէ։


Այ ես էլ քո պես էս քանի ամիս ա կամ ու կացի մեջ եմ:

----------


## LisBeth

> Իսկ "Dark"-ը նայե՞լ ես․ գերմանական սերիալ ա՝ լավ բարձր ռեյտինգով։ Չգիտեմ՝ նայեմ, թե չէ։


Շատ լավն ա, շատ սիրուն ու հետաքրիր բան ա։ Սաունդներն էլ մեկը մեկից սիրուն ու խորը։ Սիրում եմ․․․

----------

ivy (13.05.2020), Արէա (15.05.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Շատ լավն ա, շատ սիրուն ու հետաքրիր բան ա։ Սաունդներն էլ մեկը մեկից սիրուն ու խորը։ Սիրում եմ․․․


Լեֆթովերսը նայե  :Sad:

----------


## LisBeth

> Լեֆթովերսը նայե


 Ա դե դու էլ շինեցիր քո լեֆթովըրով :LOL:  Համբերի, հիմա սերիալի տրամ չունեմ։

----------

Անվերնագիր (13.05.2020)

----------


## ivy

«Մատրյոշկան» նայեցի, երևի որովհետև ավելի լավ բան չգտա նայելու։
Հետաքրքիր էր Ըմերիքըն փայի Ջեսիկային տարիներ հետո նորից տեսնել։ Մի քիչ նայեցի Նատաշա Լիոնի հարցազրույցները, հասկացա, որ Մատրյոշկայում ինքը հենց ինքն էր, հեչ էլ դեր չէր խաղում․ էս ինչ փախած դեմք ա։ 
Սերիալը, եսիմ, առաջին երեք սերիան մի կերպ գլորեցի, սիգարետի քանակից մարդ վատանում էր։ Հետո ավելի հետաքրքիր գնաց, բայց դե մեկ ա եսիմ ինչ չէր։

----------


## ivy

Գիտե՞ք Յոհաննեսի ինչն եմ հավանում, համառությունն ու չհանձնվելը․ լրիվ հարազատ հոգի  :Jpit: 
Էն վիդեոչաթի մասին ինչքան էր ասում, վերջը հո կազմակերպողներ հայտնվեցին, ու ստացվեց։

Ասածս էն ա, որ ես էսօր սկսում եմ "The Leftovers"-ը, չգիտեմ՝ իմ կամ ուրիշ մեկի նայել-չնայելուց Յոհանին ինչ, բայց մարդն էսքան ուզում ա, որ նայենք։
Նենց որ, գոնե առաջին սեզոնը լրիվ նայելու եմ։

Համառների ու չհանձնվողների կենացը  :Drinks:

----------

Արշակ (22.05.2020), Յոհաննես (14.05.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Գիտե՞ք Յոհաննեսի ինչն եմ հավանում, համառությունն ու չհանձնվելը․ լրիվ հարազատ հոգի 
> Էն վիդեոչաթի մասին ինչքան էր ասում, վերջը հո կազմակերպողներ հայտնվեցին, ու ստացվեց։
> 
> Ասածս էն ա, որ ես էսօր սկսում եմ "The Leftovers"-ը, չգիտեմ՝ *իմ կամ ուրիշ մեկի նայել-չնայելուց Յոհանին ինչ*, բայց մարդն էսքան ուզում ա, որ նայենք։
> Նենց որ, գոնե առաջին սեզոնը լրիվ նայելու եմ։
> 
> Համառների ու չհանձնվողների կենացը


Ես էսօր պատրաստվում էի շնորհակալության տեսքով քեզ հիշեցնել սերիալի մասին  :LOL: 
Էս մասը շատ կարևորա, քանի որ իրականում *խանդում* եմ սերիալին և այլ հարթակներում փորձում եմ, որքան հնարավոր է քիչ խոսել սրա մասին։ Մի քանի շատ մոտ մարդկանց եմ խորհուրդ տվել, բայց ակումբը էն տեղնա, որտեղ ես ինձ զգում եմ ինչպես մեր տանը և այդ իսկ պատճառով ստեղ կարամ կիսվեմ ինձ համար շատ կարևոր գործերով։
Էս սերիալը եզակիա ինձ համար, եթե մեկը նայելու ընթացքում փարթիի ավարտի տեսարանը կամ ջրհորը զգա էնպես ինչպես ես եմ զգացել, ապա գրողը տանի, մենակ դրա համար արժեր խոսել սրա մասին։ Մենք ապրում ենք մի կյանքում, որտեղ չգիտենք ինչի՞ն կամ ու՞մ հավատալ, իսկ ի՞նչ է հավատը, միգուցե՞ ինքնախաբեության հերթական դրսևորումներից մեկը։
Մենք կազմում ենք ընտանիքներ և մեզ թվում է, թե երջանիկ ապրում ենք, բայց երբ գալիս է "դասական երջանկության" ակնթարթը արդյո՞ք մենք մեզ երջանիկ ենք զգում, կամ ի՞նչ ենք փնտրում, ի՞նչ ենք ուզում էս կյանքից, կամ էլ կյանքնա մեզնից ինչ որ բան ուզում։
Մենք մեր կյանքի ընթացքում շփվում ենք հազարավոր մարդկանց հետ, բայց ո՞ր մարդն էր մեզ համար ամենակարևորը, միգուցե էն մեծ տարիքով կինը, որին մենք որպես թշնամի էինք ընդունում, բայց  ինքը ընդամենը մեր փրկիչն էր, կամ էլ հոգու ընկերը։
Բանակում շատ հաճախ էինք օգտագործում․ "Անջտել լռվելա" բառակապակցությունը, իրականում մենք բոլորս էինք անջտել, բայց ավելի դժվար է էն գիտակցումը, որ ԳՌ կյանքում էլ ենք անջտել ու լռվել, իսկ ով չի անջտել, ապա ի՞նչ անի էդ մարդը, ինչպե՞ս տանի էդ ամենը, ինչպե՞ս ապրի դրա հետ, երևի ամենաճիշտ լուծումը չմոռանալն է, բայց դրանից ավելի կարևոր է հիշելը։
Ես ինձ համար կարևոր հարցերի մասին դարը մեկ եմ խոսում  :LOL:  նենց որ էս կարա շատ պաթետիկ ու ծակ փիլիսոփայական թվա, բայց ուրիշ կերպ կինոյի մասին չէի կարա գրեի, պրիտոմ զգացածից 3%-ն էլ չեմ գրել։ 
Հ․ Գ առանձնահատուկ շնորհակալ եմ Այվիից, որ սկսեց նայել  :Love: 
Հ․Գ համար մեկ․ Ո՞վ է հաջորդը, մեկա սաղովի պետքա նայենք  :Blush:

----------

ivy (14.05.2020), Skeptic (22.05.2020), Արշակ (22.05.2020), Ծլնգ (21.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես էսօր պատրաստվում էի շնորհակալության տեսքով քեզ հիշեցնել սերիալի մասին 
> Էս մասը շատ կարևորա, քանի որ իրականում *խանդում* եմ սերիալին և այլ հարթակներում փորձում եմ, որքան հնարավոր է քիչ խոսել սրա մասին։ Մի քանի շատ մոտ մարդկանց եմ խորհուրդ տվել, բայց ակումբը էն տեղնա, որտեղ ես ինձ զգում եմ ինչպես մեր տանը և այդ իսկ պատճառով ստեղ կարամ կիսվեմ ինձ համար շատ կարևոր գործերով։
> Էս սերիալը եզակիա ինձ համար, եթե մեկը նայելու ընթացքում փարթիի ավարտի տեսարանը կամ ջրհորը զգա էնպես ինչպես ես եմ զգացել, ապա գրողը տանի, մենակ դրա համար արժեր խոսել սրա մասին։ Մենք ապրում ենք մի կյանքում, որտեղ չգիտենք ինչի՞ն կամ ու՞մ հավատալ, իսկ ի՞նչ է հավատը, միգուցե՞ ինքնախաբեության հերթական դրսևորումներից մեկը։
> Մենք կազմում ենք ընտանիքներ և մեզ թվում է, թե երջանիկ ապրում ենք, բայց երբ գալիս է "դասական երջանկության" ակնթարթը արդյո՞ք մենք մեզ երջանիկ ենք զգում, կամ ի՞նչ ենք փնտրում, ի՞նչ ենք ուզում էս կյանքից, կամ էլ կյանքնա մեզնից ինչ որ բան ուզում։
> Մենք մեր կյանքի ընթացքում շփվում ենք հազարավոր մարդկանց հետ, բայց ո՞ր մարդն էր մեզ համար ամենակարևորը, միգուցե էն մեծ տարիքով կինը, որին մենք որպես թշնամի էինք ընդունում, բայց  ինքը ընդամենը մեր փրկիչն էր, կամ էլ հոգու ընկերը։
> Բանակում շատ հաճախ էինք օգտագործում․ "Անջտել լռվելա" բառակապակցությունը, իրականում մենք բոլորս էինք անջտել, բայց ավելի դժվար է էն գիտակցումը, որ ԳՌ կյանքում էլ ենք անջտել ու լռվել, իսկ ով չի անջտել, ապա ի՞նչ անի էդ մարդը, ինչպե՞ս տանի էդ ամենը, ինչպե՞ս ապրի դրա հետ, երևի ամենաճիշտ լուծումը չմոռանալն է, բայց դրանից ավելի կարևոր է հիշելը։
> Ես ինձ համար կարևոր հարցերի մասին դարը մեկ եմ խոսում  նենց որ էս կարա շատ պաթետիկ ու ծակ փիլիսոփայական թվա, բայց ուրիշ կերպ կինոյի մասին չէի կարա գրեի, պրիտոմ զգացածից 3%-ն էլ չեմ գրել։ 
> Հ․ Գ առանձնահատուկ շնորհակալ եմ Այվիից, որ սկսեց նայել 
> *Հ․Գ համար մեկ․ Ո՞վ է հաջորդը, մեկա սաղովի պետքա նայենք*


մի հատ good old fashioned orgy կազմակերպի, պայմանն էլ՝ որ էդ սերիալը պիտի նայենք․․․ եսիմ, գարուն ա, կարող ա իղձերդ կատարվի

ի դեպ մի ծանոթ ունեմ, էս որ կառանծյան սկսեց, ասում էր ընկերների հետ zoom-ով հավաքվում ֆիլմեր են նայում, վիշապին հուշենք մյուս անգամ ակումբի վիրտուալ հանդիպումը ֆիլմադիտում կազմակերպի․ կարելի ա կարճամետրաժներից սկսել

----------


## Վիշապ

> մի հատ good old fashioned orgy կազմակերպի, պայմանն էլ՝ որ էդ սերիալը պիտի նայենք․․․ եսիմ, գարուն ա, կարող ա իղձերդ կատարվի
> 
> ի դեպ մի ծանոթ ունեմ, էս որ կառանծյան սկսեց, ասում էր ընկերների հետ zoom-ով հավաքվում ֆիլմեր են նայում, վիշապին հուշենք մյուս անգամ ակումբի վիրտուալ հանդիպումը ֆիլմադիտում կազմակերպի․ կարելի ա կարճամետրաժներից սկսել


Netflix party կարող ենք անել, բայց ասում են դեռ հում ա, բագերը շատ են։ Մյուս կողմից էլ ժամային գոտիների հարցն ա, ես առավոտ գիշերով սերիալ նայողը չեմ ։Ճ

----------


## LisBeth

> մի հատ good old fashioned orgy կազմակերպի, պայմանն էլ՝ որ էդ սերիալը պիտի նայենք․․․ եսիմ, գարուն ա, կարող ա իղձերդ կատարվի
> 
> ի դեպ մի ծանոթ ունեմ, էս որ կառանծյան սկսեց, ասում էր ընկերների հետ zoom-ով հավաքվում ֆիլմեր են նայում, վիշապին հուշենք մյուս անգամ ակումբի վիրտուալ հանդիպումը ֆիլմադիտում կազմակերպի․ կարելի ա կարճամետրաժներից սկսել


 Դու էլ ես մասնակցելո՞ւ։ Եթե հա, ասեմ իմանաս Յոհանը քեզնով շատ հետաքրքրված էր ու խոսքի մեջ ասել ա, որ սիրում ա։ Նենց որ հաշիվդ վերցրու՝ 2,5  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

"The Leftovers"-ը ծանր է գնում․ հինգ սերիա եմ նայել՝ մաս-մաս ու ընդմիջումներով։

Պատմությունն ինձ համար կորստի մասին է։ 
Մի կողմ թողնենք ամբողջ միստիկան, որ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի ուժով մի վայրկյանում միլիոնավոր մարդիկ ուղղակի անհետանում են (թրեյլերից էլ է սա երևում, էնպես որ առանձնապես սփոյլեր չի գրածս)։ 
Սրա տեղը կարող ենք դնել ցանկացած ուրիշ ռեալ իրադարձություն՝ բնական աղետ, պատերազմ, համաճարակ, տեռորիզմ, դժբախտ պատահար, որի արդյունքում մարդիկ վերանաում են՝ իրենք հետևում թողնելով նրանց, ովքեր էդ կորստի հետ պիտի ապրել կարողանան։
Իհարկե, ֆիլմում մարդկանց անհետացումը մի ուրիշ կողմ էլ ունի՝ ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե էդ մարդիկ իրականում մահացել են, թե կենդանի են, ընդհանրապես ինչ է կատարվել նրանց հետ։ Ու սա իհարկե իր հետ լիքը հարակից հոգեվիճակներ է բերում։ 

Ամեն դեպքում, սա կորուստի մասին պատմություն է ու հենց մնացածների («մնացորդների») աչքերով։ Ինչ է կատարվում էդ մարդկանց հետ․ ոնց են փորձում շարունակել ապրել կամ ոնց են դադարում դա անել։ Ինչ խմբավորումներ են ստեղծվում էդ հողի վրա, ու ոնց է դա ազդում մյուսների կյանքի վրա։ 
Լիքը շերտեր ունի պատմությունը ու ահագին ճնշող է իր բոլոր երանգներով։ 

Իմ ամենամեծ խնդիրն էս սերիալի հետ էն է, որ ոչ մի կերպարի հետ կապ չեմ զգում, չեմ ընկերանում իրենցից ոչ մեկի հետ։ Ոչ մեկը չի ձգում, չի հետաքրքում էնքանով, որ ապրումակցեմ իրեն, տարվեմ իր կյանքով։ Բոլորը ոնց որ մեռած լինեն ինչ-որ իմաստով։ Չեն ձգում։ 
Էս ամենի մեջ ամենահետաքրքիր կերպարը մնում է Յոհանը, ու մեծամասամբ հենց իր մասին էլ մտածում եմ նայելիս։

----------

Յոհաննես (22.05.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ես էսօր պատրաստվում էի շնորհակալության տեսքով քեզ հիշեցնել սերիալի մասին 
> Էս մասը շատ կարևորա, քանի որ իրականում *խանդում* եմ սերիալին և այլ հարթակներում փորձում եմ, որքան հնարավոր է քիչ խոսել սրա մասին։ Մի քանի շատ մոտ մարդկանց եմ խորհուրդ տվել, բայց ակումբը էն տեղնա, որտեղ ես ինձ զգում եմ ինչպես մեր տանը և այդ իսկ պատճառով ստեղ կարամ կիսվեմ ինձ համար շատ կարևոր գործերով։
> Էս սերիալը եզակիա ինձ համար, եթե մեկը նայելու ընթացքում փարթիի ավարտի տեսարանը կամ ջրհորը զգա էնպես ինչպես ես եմ զգացել, ապա գրողը տանի, մենակ դրա համար արժեր խոսել սրա մասին։ Մենք ապրում ենք մի կյանքում, որտեղ չգիտենք ինչի՞ն կամ ու՞մ հավատալ, իսկ ի՞նչ է հավատը, միգուցե՞ ինքնախաբեության հերթական դրսևորումներից մեկը։
> Մենք կազմում ենք ընտանիքներ և մեզ թվում է, թե երջանիկ ապրում ենք, բայց երբ գալիս է "դասական երջանկության" ակնթարթը արդյո՞ք մենք մեզ երջանիկ ենք զգում, կամ ի՞նչ ենք փնտրում, ի՞նչ ենք ուզում էս կյանքից, կամ էլ կյանքնա մեզնից ինչ որ բան ուզում։
> Մենք մեր կյանքի ընթացքում շփվում ենք հազարավոր մարդկանց հետ, բայց ո՞ր մարդն էր մեզ համար ամենակարևորը, միգուցե էն մեծ տարիքով կինը, որին մենք որպես թշնամի էինք ընդունում, բայց  ինքը ընդամենը մեր փրկիչն էր, կամ էլ հոգու ընկերը։
> Բանակում շատ հաճախ էինք օգտագործում․ "Անջտել լռվելա" բառակապակցությունը, իրականում մենք բոլորս էինք անջտել, բայց ավելի դժվար է էն գիտակցումը, որ ԳՌ կյանքում էլ ենք անջտել ու լռվել, իսկ ով չի անջտել, ապա ի՞նչ անի էդ մարդը, ինչպե՞ս տանի էդ ամենը, ինչպե՞ս ապրի դրա հետ, երևի ամենաճիշտ լուծումը չմոռանալն է, բայց դրանից ավելի կարևոր է հիշելը։
> Ես ինձ համար կարևոր հարցերի մասին դարը մեկ եմ խոսում  նենց որ էս կարա շատ պաթետիկ ու ծակ փիլիսոփայական թվա, բայց ուրիշ կերպ կինոյի մասին չէի կարա գրեի, պրիտոմ զգացածից 3%-ն էլ չեմ գրել։ 
> Հ․ Գ առանձնահատուկ շնորհակալ եմ Այվիից, որ սկսեց նայել 
> Հ․Գ համար մեկ․ Ո՞վ է հաջորդը, մեկա սաղովի պետքա նայենք


Էս խոսակցությունը վրիպել էր օֆլայն աչքիցս, ուղղակի էկա ասեմ, որ ջրհորի դրվագը բոլոր նայածս ֆիլմերի/սերիալների մեջ ուժեղագույններից մեկն ա։ Վերհիշեցի, փշաքաղվեցի  :Jpit:

----------

Անվերնագիր (23.05.2020), Յոհաննես (22.05.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> "The Leftovers"-ը ծանր է գնում․ հինգ սերիա եմ նայել՝ մաս-մաս ու ընդմիջումներով։
> 
> Պատմությունն ինձ համար կորստի մասին է։ 
> Մի կողմ թողնենք ամբողջ միստիկան, որ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի ուժով մի վայրկյանում միլիոնավոր մարդիկ ուղղակի անհետանում են (թրեյլերից էլ է սա երևում, էնպես որ առանձնապես սփոյլեր չի գրածս)։ 
> Սրա տեղը կարող ենք դնել ցանկացած ուրիշ ռեալ իրադարձություն՝ բնական աղետ, պատերազմ, համաճարակ, տեռորիզմ, դժբախտ պատահար, որի արդյունքում մարդիկ վերանաում են՝ իրենք հետևում թողնելով նրանց, ովքեր էդ կորստի հետ պիտի ապրել կարողանան։
> Իհարկե, ֆիլմում մարդկանց անհետացումը մի ուրիշ կողմ էլ ունի՝ ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե էդ մարդիկ իրականում մահացել են, թե կենդանի են, ընդհանրապես ինչ է կատարվել նրանց հետ։ Ու սա իհարկե իր հետ լիքը հարակից հոգեվիճակներ է բերում։ 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, սա կորուստի մասին պատմություն է ու հենց մնացածների («մնացորդների») աչքերով։ Ինչ է կատարվում էդ մարդկանց հետ․ ոնց են փորձում շարունակել ապրել կամ ոնց են դադարում դա անել։ Ինչ խմբավորումներ են ստեղծվում էդ հողի վրա, ու ոնց է դա ազդում մյուսների կյանքի վրա։ 
> Լիքը շերտեր ունի պատմությունը ու ահագին ճնշող է իր բոլոր երանգներով։ 
> ...


Հա, իրականում շատ ծանր գործա ու իրոք մերսի, որ փորձեցիր ։Դ 9-րդ էպիզոդը ահագին հարցերի պատասխան կարար տար ու գլխավոր կերպարին միոգւցե հասկանայիր ու կապ գտնեիր ։Ճ
Վերջին տողը սիրտս դաղեց  :Love:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս խոսակցությունը վրիպել էր օֆլայն աչքիցս, ուղղակի էկա ասեմ, որ ջրհորի դրվագը բոլոր նայածս ֆիլմերի/սերիալների մեջ ուժեղագույններից մեկն ա։ Վերհիշեցի, փշաքաղվեցի


 Սկեպտ, դու Ֆյուչրըրմենը նայի, գործ չունես էս դեպրեսիկ սերիալների հետ։ Յոհանն ա էլի․․․ ինքը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ տառապում ա էս առեղծվածային տենդով, որ կայանում ա այս կամ այն սերիալի վրա հարատև տմժելու մեջ  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դու էլ ես մասնակցելո՞ւ։ Եթե հա, ասեմ իմանաս Յոհանը քեզնով շատ հետաքրքրված էր ու խոսքի մեջ ասել ա, որ սիրում ա։ Նենց որ հաշիվդ վերցրու՝ 2,5


էդ 2,5-ը երկարությունն էր, թե հաստությունը  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

նոստալգիական նկատառումներով մի գազան սերիալ եմ նայում՝ Chip 'n Dale

էն որ Гайка-ի իկսկան լրիվ անունը Gagdet Gearwrench ա․․․ ու էն որ Gadget  :Love:

----------

LisBeth (24.05.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Սկեպտ, դու Ֆյուչրըրմենը նայի, գործ չունես էս դեպրեսիկ սերիալների հետ։ Յոհանն ա էլի․․․ ինքը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ տառապում ա էս առեղծվածային տենդով, որ կայանում ա այս կամ այն սերիալի վրա հարատև տմժելու մեջ


 :Shok:   :Shok:

----------


## LisBeth

> 


 Ի՞նչ ա  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> էդ 2,5-ը երկարությունն էր, թե հաստությունը


 Եսիմ, էդարդեն իրան հարցրու, ինքը մարմնի պարամետրերի մեջ լավ ա երևում  :Tongue:

----------


## LisBeth

> նոստալգիական նկատառումներով մի գազան սերիալ եմ նայում՝ Chip 'n Dale
> 
> էն որ Гайка-ի իկսկան լրիվ անունը Gagdet Gearwrench ա․․․ ու էն որ Gadget


 Մի հատ վիէյջէսի կասետ ունեինք էս մուլտիկներով, Դոնալդ դաք, Չիպ ն Դեյլ, խառը սերիաներով։ Մի օր կորել էր էդ կասետը։ Ման եկա, սաղ տունը քանդեցի խառնեցի, վերջը տեղաշորի փոխնորդների տակից գտա։ Վրան կպցրած թղթից ջոկեցի, որ ինքն ա։ Սենց ոգևորված դրի միացրեցի, մեկ էլ կեսից մուլտը պոռնո դառավ/կասետի վրա էին զապիս արել/, մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ, մանրամասներով, շատ նոստալգիկ մուլտ ա  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (24.05.2020), Skeptic (24.05.2020), Անվերնագիր (24.05.2020), Ծլնգ (25.05.2020), Հայկօ (24.05.2020), Վիշապ (24.05.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

> Սկեպտ, դու Ֆյուչրըրմենը նայի, գործ չունես էս դեպրեսիկ սերիալների հետ։ Յոհանն ա էլի․․․ ինքը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ տառապում ա էս առեղծվածային տենդով, որ կայանում ա այս կամ այն սերիալի վրա հարատև տմժելու մեջ


Էս շուտ էի նայել, Լիզ, երևի մի 3 տարի առաջ ։)
Ահագին լավն ա, ըստ իս։ Ընդ որում, երբ որ թողարկվել ա, under the radar ա էղել, հետո դարձել կուլտային։
Բայց միակ սերիալը, որ կուզեի երբևէ վերանայել, The Wire-ն ա։ Ճիշտ ա՝ սեթինգն ու սյուժեն տիպիկ ամերիկյան են, ու ի տարբերություն շատ այլ սերիալների՝ դժվար ա հոգեհարազատ սենտիմենտներ գտնել, բայց կերպարները մեկը մյուսից լավն են, character development-ի առումով ուրիշ սենց սերիալ չգիտեմ։ Թմրամոլ Bubbles-ին էի հատկապես շատ սիրում, ու կարծում եմ, որ իրա դերասանը խիստ թերագնահատված ա էս դերի համար։ Մեկ էլ՝ Omar comin'!

----------

LisBeth (24.05.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, իրականում շատ ծանր գործա ու իրոք մերսի, որ փորձեցիր ։Դ 9-րդ էպիզոդը ահագին հարցերի պատասխան կարար տար ու գլխավոր կերպարին միոգւցե հասկանայիր ու կապ գտնեիր ։Ճ
> Վերջին տողը սիրտս դաղեց


Առաջին սեզոնը լրիվ նայեցի․ վերջին սերիաներն ավելի արագ գնացին։ 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*9-րդ էպիզոդը հետաքրքիր էր․ էն որ սկզբում ցույց են տալիս «ընտանիքի գեղեցկությունը» (ոնց որ սովորաբար ներկայանում են շրջապատին) ու մեկ էլ կամաց-կամաց բացում, թե իրականում ինչ է ներսում կատարվում, ու թե մարդիկ իրականում ինչ զգացմունքներ ունեն իրար հանդեպ։ 
9-րդում մենակ մի բան էր համը հանած․ ես իհարկե կարող եմ ինչ-որ ձև իմ գլխում տեղավորել, որ մարդիկ մի ակնթարթում անհետանում են (ասենք՝ տրանսֆեր դեպի զուգահեռ իրականություն, ֆլան-ֆստան), բայց էն, որ մի երկու ամսական պտուղը նույն «ռեյսով» մոր արգանդից կորչում է, անկապ էր․ նախ, պտուղը մոր մարմնի մասն է՝ մինչև ծնունդը, ու եթե մայրը չէր անհետանալու, ինքն էլ չպիտի անհետանար, երկրորդ՝ սրանով իրենք «ուր են նրանք, կենդանի են թե մեռած» հարցին գոնե էս մի դեպքում ակնհայտորեն պատասխանում են, որովհետև սաղմը պիտի որ մեռնի։ Չհավանեցի էդ պահը։ Երևի մենակ նրա համար էր արված, որ Լորիի կորուստի ցավը ու «սպիտակներին» միանալու մոտիվացիաներից մեկը (չհաշված՝ ամուսնական խնդիրները) ավելի լավ հասկացվեր։
Պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ երբևէ էս կարգի դեպրեսիվ, ճնշող ու տխուր պատմություն սերիալի տեսքով նայած չկայի։ Էն, որ մարդիկ տարբեր պատճառներով  վնասված են, տառապում են ու իրենք էլ չգիտեն՝ ինչ են ուզում, առանց սրա էլ գիտեի։
Դե որոշել էի, որ ինչ էլ լինի, առաջին սեզոնը կնայեմ։ Նայեցի, երկրորդը հաստատ չեմ միացնի։
Պաչիկ Յոհանեսին։ Գրկում եմ ու ուզում հավատալ, որ լավ ես։

----------

Յոհաննես (24.05.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> նոստալգիական նկատառումներով մի գազան սերիալ եմ նայում՝ Chip 'n Dale
> 
> էն որ Гайка-ի իկսկան լրիվ անունը Gagdet Gearwrench ա․․․ ու էն որ Gadget


Աչքիս քեզ Բիլգեյցը չիպավորել ա, որ սկսել ես Chip & Dale նայել  :Think: 

Ես էլ էն օրը իտալացի ընկերոջիցս իմացա, որ Իտալիայում Chip & Dale-ը Chip & Chop են թարգմանել  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս շուտ էի նայել, Լիզ, երևի մի 3 տարի առաջ ։)
> Ահագին լավն ա, ըստ իս։ Ընդ որում, երբ որ թողարկվել ա, under the radar ա էղել, հետո դարձել կուլտային։
> Բայց միակ սերիալը, որ կուզեի երբևէ վերանայել, The Wire-ն ա։ Ճիշտ ա՝ սեթինգն ու սյուժեն տիպիկ ամերիկյան են, ու ի տարբերություն շատ այլ սերիալների՝ դժվար ա հոգեհարազատ սենտիմենտներ գտնել, բայց կերպարները մեկը մյուսից լավն են, character development-ի առումով ուրիշ սենց սերիալ չգիտեմ։ Թմրամոլ Bubbles-ին էի հատկապես շատ սիրում, ու կարծում եմ, որ իրա դերասանը խիստ թերագնահատված ա էս դերի համար։ Մեկ էլ՝ Omar comin'!


 The Wire - ի մասին Ռուֆուսը թեմա ուներ բացած, հիշում եմ ուզում էի նայել, բայց երևի կամ ծավալից էր կամ էլ ժամանակի քչությունից․․․ տենց էլ չնայեցի։ Որ նայելու ցանկությունս հետ գա, կնայեմ։
 Բայց դեպրեսիվ բան հաստատ չեմ նայի, հետն էլ որ կուլտային ա  :LOL:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Առաջին սեզոնը լրիվ նայեցի․ վերջին սերիաներն ավելի արագ գնացին։ 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*9-րդ էպիզոդը հետաքրքիր էր․ էն որ սկզբում ցույց են տալիս «ընտանիքի գեղեցկությունը» (ոնց որ սովորաբար ներկայանում են շրջապատին) ու մեկ էլ կամաց-կամաց բացում, թե իրականում ինչ է ներսում կատարվում, ու թե մարդիկ իրականում ինչ զգացմունքներ ունեն իրար հանդեպ։ 
> 9-րդում մենակ մի բան էր համը հանած․ ես իհարկե կարող եմ ինչ-որ ձև իմ գլխում տեղավորել, որ մարդիկ մի ակնթարթում անհետանում են (ասենք՝ տրանսֆեր դեպի զուգահեռ իրականություն, ֆլան-ֆստան), բայց էն, որ մի երկու ամսական պտուղը նույն «ռեյսով» մոր արգանդից կորչում է, անկապ էր․ նախ, պտուղը մոր մարմնի մասն է՝ մինչև ծնունդը, ու եթե մայրը չէր անհետանալու, ինքն էլ չպիտի անհետանար, երկրորդ՝ սրանով իրենք «ուր են նրանք, կենդանի են թե մեռած» հարցին գոնե էս մի դեպքում ակնհայտորեն պատասխանում են, որովհետև սաղմը պիտի որ մեռնի։ Չհավանեցի էդ պահը։ Երևի մենակ նրա համար էր արված, որ Լորիի կորուստի ցավը ու «սպիտակներին» միանալու մոտիվացիաներից մեկը (չհաշված՝ ամուսնական խնդիրները) ավելի լավ հասկացվեր։
> Պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ երբևէ էս կարգի դեպրեսիվ, ճնշող ու տխուր պատմություն սերիալի տեսքով նայած չկայի։ Էն, որ մարդիկ տարբեր պատճառներով  վնասված են, տառապում են ու իրենք էլ չգիտեն՝ ինչ են ուզում, առանց սրա էլ գիտեի։
> Դե որոշել էի, որ ինչ էլ լինի, առաջին սեզոնը կնայեմ։ Նայեցի, երկրորդը հաստատ չեմ միացնի։
> Պաչիկ Յոհանեսին։ Գրկում եմ ու ուզում հավատալ, որ լավ ես։


էս սերիալը երեք-չորս օրում եմ նայել ու երևի պատկերացնում ես դրանից հետո ինչ զարհուրելի իրավիճակում եմ եղել  :LOL:  Ինքը ինձ համար կատարյալա, ասենք նենց դրվագներ կան որ սաղ էմոցիաներդ խլումա ու ներսդ դատարկում։ Չգիտեմ երկրորդ սեզոնը կնայես, թե չէ, բայց առաջին սեզոնից պակաս մռայլ է ու նենց ֆանտաստիկ դրվագներ կան, որ էլ ասելու չի։ Հենց մեկը ջրհորը, կամ Քահանան նենց մի հատ դրվագ ունի, որ առանց քշաքաղվել անհնարա նայել։ Պաչկիկից հետո, ո՞նց կարամ վատ լինեմ  :Love:  
Հ․ գ @Skeptic @Անվերնագիր եկեք մի հատ ձեր կարծիքն էլ գրեք, թող ժողովուրդը տեսնեն  :Hands Up:

----------

ivy (24.05.2020), Skeptic (24.05.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Չգիտեմ երկրորդ սեզոնը կնայես, թե չէ, բայց առաջին սեզոնից պակաս մռայլ է ու նենց ֆանտաստիկ դրվագներ կան, որ էլ ասելու չի։ Հենց մեկը ջրհորը, կամ Քահանան նենց մի հատ դրվագ ունի, որ առանց քշաքաղվել անհնարա նայել։


Աչքիս առանց երկարացնելու դնեմ մյուս սեզոններն էլ նայեմ, մեկ ա վերջը համոզելու ես, որ ամբողջը նայեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Արշակ (24.05.2020), Յոհաննես (24.05.2020)

----------


## ivy

Յոհան, էստե՞ղ ես, քո սերիալն եմ նայում ու մի խնդրանք ունեմ քեզ:
Կընտրե՞ս կերպարներից մեկին (ով մտքովդ անցնի) ու կնկարագրե՞ս իրեն:

Ու հա, երկրորդ սեզոնը շատ սիրուն դրվագներ ունի  :Smile:

----------

Յոհաննես (29.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, վերևի սերիալը նայի էլւ


Յոհա՞ն, մաղարիչ ունես անելու. սերիալդ նայեցի լրիվ...  :Jpit:  Ու ասեմ որ շատը քո նկատմամբ հարգանքից դրեցի լրիվ նայեցի, ու մի փոքր մասել նրանից, որ ուզում էի անջտել լռվել մի քիչ, շատ ինտենսիվ աշխատանքային մի քանի ամսից հետո։

Իմ մոտ շատ հուզական ֆոն չստեղծեց սերիալը, ավելի շատ սաղ փազլ սարքելն էր գրավիչ, որ սենց նայում ես, ու ասում WTF էլի, տենց չպիտի լիներ, խի՞ եղավ։ Առաջին սեզոնը սաղ սենց էր։ Երկրորդ սեզոնը շատ ավելի հավես գնաց, որտև որոշ փազլների լուծումները տրվեցին ու ահագին հետաքրքիր հասարակական պայքարի հարցեր էին քննարկվում, չնայած մի քանի նոր փազլ էլ ստեղծվեց, որից որոշները փակվեցին։ Երրորդ սեզոնն էլ լրիվ աբսուրդության դետեկտիվ ու կոմեդիա էր, ասենք էն Թասմանիայի սերիան համարյա լրիվ բարձրաձայն հռհռացել եմ։  :LOL: , ամենաքանդող քաղվածքն էլ. — You need to move past that dumb book of yours, man.  :LOL: 

Բայց իմ համար որ առաջի սեզոնի առաջին սերիայից հետո ցույց տային վերջին սեզոնի վերջին սերիան լրիվ վերջ գործ կլիներ... իսկ սենց ոնցոր իրենք իրենց համար հարցեր էին ստեղծում, ու իրենք իրենց պատասխանում։ Կերպարների տեսանկյունից էլ էս սերիալում իմ համար մենակ մի հետաքրքիր կերպար կա, որը կարծում եմ այստեղ կենտրոնային ա like no other՝ Նորան։ Մնացածը այս կամ այն թեմայով անջատել լռվել են, իսկ Նորայի կերպարը լուրջ էվոլյուցիա ա անցնում սերիալի ընթացքում՝ շատ բաներով կապելով կերպարներն ու իրադարձությունները միմյանց։ 

Հա, ի դեպ էն ivy-ի բերած դրվագն էլ.

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Իմ համար էլ էր լրիվ աբսուրդ, որ մեկուկես ամսեկան պտուղը անհայտանում ա ու վերջնական հանգուցալուծումով էլ ավելի աբսուրդ ա դառնում։ Բայց հակված եմ կարծել, որ սա հեղինակի քրիստոնեական հակումների ու pro life կողմնորոշման հետևանք ա, որ յանի մոր արգանդի պտուղն էլ ա մարդ, քանի որ մենակ մարդիկ են անհայտացել, ու նույնիսկ շների մոմենտով տարբերություն ա դրվում, որ լիքը շներ կան, որոնց տերերը չքվել են, իրենք էլ անտեր են մնացել։ Բայց երրորդ սեզոնում մի տեղ նշվում ա, որ մի բնակավայրի կենդանիներն էլ են անհետացել, ինչը էլի վրիպակի տպավորություն էր թողնում։ Ինչևէ, իմ համար էս սերիալի մեջ ահագին քրիստոնեական կողմնակալություն կար, ու մի քիչ էլ քարոզ։


Հ.Գ.
Սերիալը նայել վերջացնելուց հետո երեկ մի երկու շաբաթ դաթարից հետո երեկոյան չպլանավորված ժամանակ ունեի՝ գնացի վազելու։ Ու օրվա տապից հետո երեկոյան մթնշաղին վազելուց ու ահագին քրտնելուց հետո երբ սկսեցի դանդաղեցնել, մի պուրակի մոտով էի անցնում, որտեղ խոտերի ջրելու սպրիկկլերներն էին միացված։ Մոտեցա դրանցից մեկի ջրով ձեռքերս ու երեսս լվացի, ու թաց-թաց երեսով շարունակեցի քայլել՝ հանդիպակաց հետզետե հովացող քամուն... երանության պահ էր... ասածս ինչ ա, Յոհան եղբայր. կյանքը ապրել ա պետք, ոչ թե ուրիշների մտացածին խնդիրներով լցնել...

----------

ivy (29.05.2020), Յոհաննես (29.05.2020)

----------


## Jarre

> Գիտե՞ք Յոհաննեսի ինչն եմ հավանում, համառությունն ու չհանձնվելը․ լրիվ հարազատ հոգի 
> Էն վիդեոչաթի մասին ինչքան էր ասում, վերջը հո կազմակերպողներ հայտնվեցին, ու ստացվեց։
> 
> Ասածս էն ա, որ ես էսօր սկսում եմ "The Leftovers"-ը, չգիտեմ՝ իմ կամ ուրիշ մեկի նայել-չնայելուց Յոհանին ինչ, բայց մարդն էսքան ուզում ա, որ նայենք։
> Նենց որ, գոնե առաջին սեզոնը լրիվ նայելու եմ։
> 
> Համառների ու չհանձնվողների կենացը


Իմ կարծիքով շատ հզոր գործ է! Անկեղծ ասած մի քանի տարի առաջ երբ նայեցի մեծ ցանկություն առաջացավ Ակումբում գրել, գայց հետո հասկացա, որ Ակումբին не до этого ))))

Էս էն քիչ դեպքերից է երբ ամեն սեզոնը նախորդից լավն է։

Էս սերիալից ու Lost-ից հետո Damon Lindelof-ը դարձավ իմ ֆավորիտներից մեկը։ Իմ համար ակնհայտ է, որ նա գրական տաղանդ է ու դրա շնորհիվ կարողանում է իր ապագան տեսնելու կարողությունը համադրել գրականության հետ ու դա թարգմանել պատկերների, շարժումների ու ձայների լեզվով։ Եթե ուշադիր նայեք ու համեմատեք այլ սերիալների հետ կնկատեք թե որքան բարձր մակարդակով հանված սերիալ է սա, թեև այն չի մտնում իմ ամենա-ամենա սիրած սերիալների ցուցակում, որոնք էսօրվա դրությամբ չորսն են, բայց իմ կարծիքով հզորագույն, գեղարվեստական մեծ արժեք ունեցող քիչ սերիալներից մեկն է։ 

Լիքը բաներ կա որ հավանել եմ ու որոնք ինձ տպավորեցին երբ նայեցի սերիալը, բայց շատ բաներ մոռացել եմ։ Շատ տպավորել ա էն, որ էնքան հանճարեղ են ստեղծողները, որ քո ենթագիտակցությունը պահում են միաժամանակ երեք իրականությունների մեջ. առաջինը դա վերցվածներն են, այսինքն՝ որտեղ են նրանք, ինչ եղավ նրանց հետ և այլն, երկրորդը՝ դա թողնվածների իրականությունն է։ Նրանց ապրումները, կյանքը և այլն։ Լիքը զուգահեռներ կարելի է տանել կյանքի հետ։ Երբ մենք կորցնում ենք հարազատ, խզում ենք հարաբերությունների երբեմնի սիրելիների հետ և այլն.... Զուգահեռները շատ շատ են։ Էն ինչ նշեցի շատ պրիմիտիվ է։ Հիշում եմ, որ սերիալը նայում էի ու էնքան ասոցիացիաներ են գալիս կյանքիս հետ որ էլ չասած։ Ու երրորդ իրականությունն էլ դա դիտորդն է, որը իր տեսակետից է էդ ամենը գնահատում... Չգիտեմ հասկանալի եմ գրում թե չէ։

Սերիալը համ գիտաֆանտաստիկա է, համ դրամա, համ կրոնի մասին, համ հավատի մասին, աղանդների մասին, առօրեական սնահավատությունների մասին, առօրեական միստիկայի մասին....

Եթե Աստվածաշնչի տեսակետից նայեք, ապա համարյա բոլոր աստվածաշնչային կարևոր իրադարձությունները էնտեղ կան. Եդեմի պարտեզը, համաշխարհային ջրհեղեղը, գայթակղություն և փորձություն, խաչելություն և հարություն, բուժումներ և քարոզ ու լիքը այլ բաներ..... Ու էդ ամենը կապում է մեզ հետ։ Որ քրիստոնեական քաղաքակրթության մեջ ծնված, դաստիարակված ու մեծացած աթեիստը, գիտնականը, սովորական մարդը բոլորն էլ ինչ որ չափով մեծացած են ու թաթախված էդ առասպելների մեջ։

Սերիալը շատ մեծ զգացական ազդեցություն է թողել իմ վրա։ Ունի իր հատուկ տրամադրությունն ու ատմասֆերան։ Ու կարծում եմ, որ սա յուրահատուկ լսարանի համար է։ Չեմ կարծում, որ շատերը կգնահատեն։ Սա մեծամտությամբ չեմ ասում։ Ուղղակի սպեցիֆիկ է։ Սպեցիֆիկ լավը։

Սերիալում կա հումոր, պոեզիա, սեր։ Ամեն ինչ։ Բոլոր դերասաններն էլ շատ ուժեղ են խաղում։ Ուրախացա երբ տեսա Լինչի մոտ նկարահանված Justin Theroux-ին։
Էսքան գրեցի ու հասկացա որ ահավոր կարոտել եմ էդ սերիալը։ Գնամ նայեմ։ Հիշում եմ, որ նայելուց սիրածս մասերը հեռախոսով վիդեո էի անում։ Բայց հետո սխալմամբ ջնջել եմ։ Պետք ա անպայման վերանայել։

----------

Անվերնագիր (30.05.2020), Յոհաննես (30.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ժառի գրածից հետո ասի մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ․․․ հա, էդ բոլոր քրիստոնեական բաները նկատելի են, բայց իմ համար չափից շատ են նկատելի, ու նենց տպավորություն ա, որ հատուկ արհեստական էլեմենտներ են մտցված, որ այդ թեմաները բացահայտվեն։ Իմ համար ֆիլմի խորությունը նաև չասվածի ու չցուցադրվածի մեջ են, իսկ ստեղ ամեն ինչը շատ էր ցուցադրված՝ ի վերջո բոոլոր բովանդակային գծերն էլ դարձնելով ինչ-որ տեղ արհեստական․․․ բացի Նորայինից։ Բայց դե Նորայինն էլ վերջին սերիայում մի քիչ շատ են իրար վրա բարդել ու այդ ամենը կարելի էր մի երեք սերիայում անել՝ ֆիլմի շնչին համապատասխան, իսկ սենց ահագին վռազ վերջը տալու տպավորություն թողեց։

Ի դեպ նմանատիպ թեմաներով մի սերիալ էլ ես խորհուրդ տամ, որ, ամբողջ հարգանքով Յոհանի և այս սերիալը սիրած մյուսների նկատմամբ, կզցրած ունի «The Leftovers»-ին, չնայած հիմա մի քիչ կարող ա հնացած դիտվի՝ Կիշլովսկու «Դեկալոգ»-ը։ 88 թվի սերիալ ա, բլին, արդեն 32 տարեկան․․․ ես մի 17 տարի առաջ եմ նայել՝ կիշլովսկյկան փուլիս ժամանակ․․․ ի դեպ իր մնացած ամեն ինչն էլ եմ խորհուրդ տալիս․․․ «երեք գույները» թերևս իր ամենամեծ հայտնիություն ձեռք բերած ֆիլմերն են, բայց իր մնացած ֆիլմերն էլ են մեկը մյուսից աննկարագրելի լավը։

----------

Jarre (30.05.2020)

----------


## Jarre

> Ի դեպ նմանատիպ թեմաներով մի սերիալ էլ ես խորհուրդ տամ, որ, ամբողջ հարգանքով Յոհանի և այս սերիալը սիրած մյուսների նկատմամբ, կզցրած ունի «The Leftovers»-ին, չնայած հիմա մի քիչ կարող ա հնացած դիտվի՝ Կիշլովսկու «Դեկալոգ»-ը։ 88 թվի սերիալ ա, բլին, արդեն 32 տարեկան․․․ ես մի 17 տարի առաջ եմ նայել՝ կիշլովսկյկան փուլիս ժամանակ․․․ ի դեպ իր մնացած ամեն ինչն էլ եմ խորհուրդ տալիս․․․ «երեք գույները» թերևս իր ամենամեծ հայտնիություն ձեռք բերած ֆիլմերն են, բայց իր մնացած ֆիլմերն էլ են մեկը մյուսից աննկարագրելի լավը։


Մերսի ռեկոմենդացիայի համար: Քաշում եմ: Վճարովի, օրինական ռեսուրսներում չգտա:

Իսկ էն որ Leftovers-ը չես հավանել կարծում եմ առավել քան բնական է: Ամեն մեկը իր հասկանալի և անհասկանալի պատճառները ունի ֆիլմերն ու սերիալները հավանի կամ ոչ: Իմ համար դա հարաբերությունների պես մի բան ա. կամ կա էդ քիմիան, կամ՝ ոչ: Ու ամենահետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ կարա լինի ամեն ինչը տեղը տեղին աղջիկ կամ տղա ու դու էլ դա գիտակցում ես, բայց հասկանում ես որ քոնը չի, մեջդ դատարկ ա: Նույնն էլ սերիալները, ֆիլմերը, երաժշտությունը....

----------


## Jarre

Նոր հասկացա որ ռեժիսորը Krzysztof Kieslowski-ն է։ Ահավոր շատ եմ զարմացած, որովհետև իր The Double Life of Veronique-ը ոչ միայն իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմերից է, այլ նաև իսկական արվեստի նմուշ, իսկ Երեք գույններն էլ ուղղակի շեդեվր եմ համարում։ Սիրում եմ շատ իր կինոլեզուն ու շատ շատ եմ զարմացած, որ չեմ էլ իմացել, որ էս լեգենդը սերիալատիպ բան ա նկարել։ Մեկ անգամ ևս շնորհակալ եմ  :Hi:

----------

Ծլնգ (30.05.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Էս խոսակցությունը վրիպել էր օֆլայն աչքիցս, ուղղակի էկա ասեմ, որ ջրհորի դրվագը բոլոր նայածս ֆիլմերի/սերիալների մեջ ուժեղագույններից մեկն ա։ Վերհիշեցի, փշաքաղվեցի


Հա, լավն էր․ սերիալը նայելու ընթացքում առաջին անգամ աչքերս լցվեցին (աչքեր լցվելը որն ա, նստած լացում եմ)։ Երևի էստեղ արժի դադար տալ մի երկու օր, մինչև առաջ անցնելը։

----------


## Jarre

@Ծլնգ, եկել եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել ռեկոմենդացիայիդ համար՝ *Dekalog*։

Սա իմ կարծիքով սերիալ չի, թեև TV պրոեկտ է և իհարկե սերիալ, բայց իմ համար ինքը իրա որակով տասը ժամանոց գլուխգործոց *ֆիլմ* է, շեդեվր։ Ինքչան էքզիստենցիալ ու բարոյական թեմաներ կան բարձրացնում է էս ֆիլմում ու դա անում է շատ շատ մեծ ճաշակով ու գեղարվեստականորեն գեղեցիկ ու նուրբ լուծումներով։ Մի խոսքով շատ շատ հավանեցի։ Շնորհակալ եմ։ Մոտավորապես նմանատիպ հոգեվիճակ ունեցել եմ Բերգմանի ամբողջ ֆիլմերը, մոտ 50 ֆիլմ, նայելուց հետո։ Շատ լավն է....

----------

Ծլնգ (08.06.2020)

----------


## ivy

Էլ ի՞նչ սերիալներ եք նայում, մի քիչ պատմեք։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էլ ի՞նչ սերիալներ եք նայում, մի քիչ պատմեք։


His Dark Materials: Հենց էն էր, ինչ մեզ պետք էր հիմա: Իդեալական համաչափությամբ արկած, հեքիաթ, սիրունություն, հանելուկ ու արդեն սպասում՝ մինչև երկրորդ սեզոնը:

----------

ivy (15.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> His Dark Materials: Հենց էն էր, ինչ մեզ պետք էր հիմա: Իդեալական համաչափությամբ արկած, հեքիաթ, սիրունություն, հանելուկ ու արդեն սպասում՝ մինչև երկրորդ սեզոնը:


Ես շատ սպասում էի էս սերիալին, համ էլ գրքի ու կինոյի պատճառով։ Կարծեմ Ակումբում էլ գրել էի որ սպասում եմ։ Ու չնայած ժանրը իմն ա, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ զոռով նայեցքի առաջին սեզոնը։ Չեմ կարող նույնսիկ բացատրել պատճառները, բայց մի տեսակ զոռով, նուդնի, առանց էմոցիաների վիճակ էր։ Կերմարներն էլ ոչ մի կապվածություն չառաջացրեցին։ Ցավոք երկրորդ սեզոնին չեմ սպասում, ու որ ստեղ չգրեիր էս սերիալի մասին, չէի էլ հիշի, որ եղել ա։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես շատ սպասում էի էս սերիալին, համ էլ գրքի ու կինոյի պատճառով։ Կարծեմ Ակումբում էլ գրել էի որ սպասում եմ։ Ու չնայած ժանրը իմն ա, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ զոռով նայեցքի առաջին սեզոնը։ Չեմ կարող նույնսիկ բացատրել պատճառները, բայց մի տեսակ զոռով, նուդնի, առանց էմոցիաների վիճակ էր։ Կերմարներն էլ ոչ մի կապվածություն չառաջացրեցին։ Ցավոք երկրորդ սեզոնին չեմ սպասում, ու որ ստեղ չգրեիր էս սերիալի մասին, չէի էլ հիշի, որ եղել ա։


 :Shok: 

Մենք շատ էինք հավանել: Աշխարհը լավն էր, Լայրայի դերասանուհին համարյա համը չէր հանում, Մարիսայի դերասանուհին աննկարագրելի լավն էր, Լին էլ էր իդեալական (իմ ֆավորիտ կերպարն ա), էֆեկտները շատ ճիշտ էին արած, դեմոններն իրոք հավատալու էին ու սիրուն, Յորեկը իսկական էր, ձկնորսական քաղաքը՝ երևի ամենալավ տեղը լիքը ուրիշ լավ տեղերի մեջ, իսկ պորտալները՝ առհասարակ ամենալավը բոլոր կինոների, սերիալների ու խաղերի պորտալների մեջ: Պլյուս դե պատմությունը հետաքրքիր մատուցել էին, ռիթմը լավ պահել էին, երաժշտությունն էլ երևի էլի ամենալավերից ա, էն որ նայելուց հետո ժամերով երգում ես, դրանցից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենք շատ էինք հավանել: Աշխարհը լավն էր, Լայրայի դերասանուհին համարյա համը չէր հանում, Մարիսայի դերասանուհին աննկարագրելի լավն էր, Լին էլ էր իդեալական (իմ ֆավորիտ կերպարն ա), էֆեկտները շատ ճիշտ էին արած, դեմոններն իրոք հավատալու էին ու սիրուն, Յորեկը իսկական էր, ձկնորսական քաղաքը՝ երևի ամենալավ տեղը լիքը ուրիշ լավ տեղերի մեջ, իսկ պորտալները՝ առհասարակ ամենալավը բոլոր կինոների, սերիալների ու խաղերի պորտալների մեջ: Պլյուս դե պատմությունը հետաքրքիր մատուցել էին, ռիթմը լավ պահել էին, երաժշտությունն էլ երևի էլի ամենալավերից ա, էն որ նայելուց հետո ժամերով երգում ես, դրանցից:


Համաձայն եմ մենակ երաժշտության ու ձկնորսական քաղաքի մասով  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էլ ի՞նչ սերիալներ եք նայում, մի քիչ պատմեք։






գժոտ թեթև նեո-ֆուտուրիստիկ սերիալ ա․․․ համ էլ մենակ Էնդի Ալլոյի համար արժի նայել։

----------

ivy (17.06.2020)

----------


## Freeman

Եկա խորհուրդ տամ *Black-ish* (սևո՞տ) սերիալը։



ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող, միջին խավին պատկանող սևերի ընտանիքի մասին ա։ Ահագին հավես հումոր ունի՝ հիմնականում հիմնված տարբեր ստերեոտիպերի վրա՝ կանանց նկատմամբ, տղամարդկանց, տարբեր սերունդների՝ միմյանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի, սևերից՝ սպիտակների մասին, սպիտակների՝ սևերի մասին, ինչպես նաև սպիտակների՝ սպիտակների ու սևերի՝ սևերի։ 

Մեկումեջ ահագին ձանձրալի սերիաներ լինում են, բայց հիմնականում խնդալու ա ու հետաքրքիր թեմաներ ա բարձրացնում։ Վերջին նայածս սերիայում colorism-ի մասին էր խոսվում՝ թե ոնց են տարբեր մաշկի երանգ ունեցող սևերն իրար վերաբերվում նույնիսկ նույն ընտանիքի ներսում։

Կերպարները շատ լավ են մտածված ու ներկայացված, հատկապես դուրս գալիս ա ընտանիքի պոֆիգիստ պապիկը, ում դերը կատարում ա Մորֆեուսը, մեկ էլ՝ ընտանիքի մայրը, ով նաև բժիշկ ա ու տառապում ա "բժշկական գլուխգովանիզմով"։

----------

Աթեիստ (19.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> His Dark Materials: Հենց էն էր, ինչ մեզ պետք էր հիմա: Իդեալական համաչափությամբ արկած, հեքիաթ, սիրունություն, հանելուկ ու արդեն սպասում՝ մինչև երկրորդ սեզոնը:


Գիտեմ, որ սպասելու ես  :LOL:  Ես էլ եմ լիքը մարդու պես սպասում։ Ազիմովի Foundation-ի հիման վրա նկարահանվող սերիալն ա դուրս գալու 2021-ին ու առաջին թրեյլերը արդեն կա։ 

Մի քանի տեղ ռեվյուներ եմ կարդացել, ինչ-որ գռանդիոզ բան ա ակնկալվում։ Ես գրքերը շուտ եմ կարդացել, մանրամասները չեմ հիշում, բայց լավ տպավորվել էր, որ ահագին կոմպլեքս աշխարհ ա, լիքը խառը հարաբերություններով։ Հետաքրքիր ա, թե ոնց են նկարահանելու։

----------

boooooooom (29.06.2020), Varzor (28.06.2020), Աթեիստ (27.06.2020), Անվերնագիր (27.06.2020), Հայկօ (27.06.2020), Նիկեա (30.06.2020)

----------


## ivy

> գժոտ թեթև նեո-ֆուտուրիստիկ սերիալ ա․․․ համ էլ մենակ Էնդի Ալլոյի համար արժի նայել։


Շատ լավ նայվեց․ սպասում եմ երկրորդ սեզոնին  :Yes: 
Էնդի Ալլոն  :Love: 

Մենակ մի բան էր անկապ, որ Նոռան իր «ֆիկտիվ բոյֆրենդին» ժամանակ առ ժամանակ անխղճորեն օգտագործում էր տարբեր նպատակներով․ մի ձև չէր տեղավորվում իր պուպուշ կերպարի մեջ, եսիմ։

----------


## Հարդ

Ժողովուրդ, Dark - ը նայող եղե՞լ ա: Լիքը ռեկլամներից հետո որոշեցի փորձել: Զուգահեռ իրականություն, ատոմակայան, սիրուն բնություն - թվում էր թե ամեն ինչ ապահովել են, որ գլուխս կորցրած նայեմ, բայց 3 սերիայից ավել չկարողացա ու չեմ էլ հասկանում թե ինչն էր պատճառը  :Think:

----------

ivy (20.07.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Ժողովուրդ, Dark - ը նայող եղե՞լ ա: Լիքը ռեկլամներից հետո որոշեցի փորձել: Զուգահեռ իրականություն, ատոմակայան, սիրուն բնություն - թվում էր թե ամեն ինչ ապահովել են, որ գլուխս կորցրած նայեմ, բայց 3 սերիայից ավել չկարողացա ու չեմ էլ հասկանում թե ինչն էր պատճառը


Մոտավորապես նույնն էլ ինձ մոտ, բայց ես երեք սերիա չձգեցի, երկրորդից անջատեցի:

----------

Հարդ (20.07.2020)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ժողովուրդ, Dark - ը նայող եղե՞լ ա: Լիքը ռեկլամներից հետո որոշեցի փորձել: Զուգահեռ իրականություն, ատոմակայան, սիրուն բնություն - թվում էր թե ամեն ինչ ապահովել են, որ գլուխս կորցրած նայեմ, բայց 3 սերիայից ավել չկարողացա ու չեմ էլ հասկանում թե ինչն էր պատճառը


Առաջին սեզոնը նայել եմ․ նենց օկ-ոտ սերիալ էր, ինձ համար՝ 10-ից 6, արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում՝ ինչու․ մենակ տպավորությունն ա մնացել: Երկրորդն ու երրորդը չուզեցի էլ նայել: Ծանոթներիցս նայողների մեծ մասը դժգոհ էին, հատկապես երրորդից:

----------

Հարդ (21.07.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Առաջին սեզոնը նայել եմ․ նենց օկ-ոտ սերիալ էր, ինձ համար՝ 10-ից 6, արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում՝ ինչու․ մենակ տպավորությունն ա մնացել: Երկրորդն ու երրորդը չուզեցի էլ նայել: Ծանոթներիցս նայողների մեծ մասը դժգոհ էին, հատկապես երրորդից:


Իզուր չի, որ ոչ մի ձևի չկարաց սկսեմ էս սերիալը։ Մի տեսակ թրեյլերը նայելուց դաժե ընդհանուր գույները դուրս չէին գալիս, ու էտ իմ համար հերիք էր։ Էս ձեր վերջին գրածներից հետո երևի watchlist -ից հանեմ վաբշե։

----------

Հայկօ (23.07.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Netflix-ով Cursed-ը նայեք։ Թվում ա հազար անգամ ծեծված թեմայա, բայց մոգական ուժը կորցրած հարբեցող Մերլինով, տալիքների մեջ թաղված գողցող Արթուրով, թրով աջ ու ձախ խզարող նանարով (էս իմ սիրած պահն ա սաղ կինոներում), լեսբի Մորգանայով ու ահագին սիրուն բնության տեսարաններով սերիալը հավեսով նայվում ա։

----------

Անվերնագիր (27.07.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

The Boys  -ը լավն ա․․․ հատուկ դիսի-մարվելներից կշտացած մարդկանց համար, ոնց որ մի ժամանակ Watchmen-ը, թարմ օդի նման։ Բացի դրանից Կարլ Ուրբանի անգլիական ակցենտը վերջն ա, կերպարներն էլ ոչ միանշանակ, լիքը կոնֆլիկտներ ու զարգացումներ։ Հետաքրիր ա նայվում։

----------

Freeman (01.09.2020), Աթեիստ (10.09.2020), Անվերնագիր (02.09.2020), Հայկօ (01.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

* The Expanse* - Սայ ֆայ ժանրում, հավաստի գիտական բազայով, ինչպես նաև ամենահավանական ապագայի սցենարով, մարդկային բարդ փոխհարաբերություններով, քաղաքականությամբ, կոնֆլիկտներով, որ նույնիսկ տեսակի գոյության վտանգի դեմ չի սպառում իրեն։ Մի շնչով եմ նայել, մի հատ աստրոֆիզիկայի դոկտրի խորհրդով։

 հ․գ․   @Վիշապ, եթե կարդում ես, կարծում եմ քեզ կարա դուր գա  :Smile: 
 հ․հ․գ Amos-ի համար գժվում եմ, որովհետև իմ սիրած տեսակի գիժ ա

----------

Jarre (12.09.2020), Վիշապ (11.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> * The Expanse* - Սայ ֆայ ժանրում, հավաստի գիտական բազայով, ինչպես նաև ամենահավանական ապագայի սցենարով, մարդկային բարդ փոխհարաբերություններով, քաղաքականությամբ, կոնֆլիկտներով, որ նույնիսկ տեսակի գոյության վտանգի դեմ չի սպառում իրեն։ Մի շնչով եմ նայել, մի հատ աստրոֆիզիկայի դոկտրի խորհրդով։
> 
>  հ․գ․   @Վիշապ, եթե կարդում ես, կարծում եմ քեզ կարա դուր գա 
>  հ․հ․գ Amos-ի համար գժվում եմ, որովհետև իմ սիրած տեսակի գիժ ա


Ի աժժժջան, գիտե՞ս ինչքան ժամանակ ա ես արդեն էս սերիալի գովազդն եմ անում այստեղ, այլուր և ամենուր։  :Angry2:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ի աժժժջան, գիտե՞ս ինչքան ժամանակ ա ես արդեն էս սերիալի գովազդն եմ անում այստեղ, այլուր և ամենուր։


 Վայ, աչքիցս վրիպել ա, համ էլ դու աստրոֆիզիկայի դոկտր չես, որ քո ասածը հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունեմ  :LOL:  Բայց ճիշտ ես, երրորդ սեզոնը ամենալվն էր։

 Գրքերը ուզում եմ կարդամ, մի քանի ինտերվյու նայելուց հետո շատ ա հետաքրքրել, կարծես հեղինակի գիտական խորհրդատուն նաև սերիալի վրա ա աշխատել։ Հինգերորդ սեզոնին սպասելու ժամանակը պետք ա որ հերիքի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վայ, աչքիցս վրիպել ա, համ էլ դու աստրոֆիզիկայի դոկտր չես, որ քո ասածը հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունեմ  Բայց ճիշտ ես, երրորդ սեզոնը ամենալվն էր։


Աստրոֆիզիկայի դոկտր չեմ, ուրիշ դեկտոր եմ։ Ու հետո էտ ի՞նչ կապ ունի, ես էլ եմ աստղեր սիրում, ուղածդ աստրոֆիզիկից շատ։

----------

Freeman (11.09.2020), LisBeth (10.09.2020), Աթեիստ (10.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Աստրոֆիզիկայի դոկտր չեմ, ուրիշ դեկտոր եմ։ Ու հետո էտ ի՞նչ կապ ունի, ես էլ եմ աստղեր սիրում, ուղածդ աստրոֆիզիկից շատ։


Էն կապ ունի, որ ասենք եթե աստրոֆիզիկը ասում ա, որ տեղի ֆիզիկան հարյուր տոկոս ա, ու երբ ռեզկի տոռմուզից փայլըթը ցբխվում ա քընթրոլ փենըլի վրա, ես ստիպված չեմ գնամ ման գամ թե տենց բան հնարավո՞ր, ա թե չէ  :Smile: 
 Իսկ նենց չեմ ասում մի երգի, եթե տեսած լինեի, հավանական ա որ նայած էլ լինեի, վաղուց։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ու երբ ռեզկի տոռմուզից փայլըթը ցբխվում ա քընթրոլ փենըլի վրա, ես ստիպված չեմ գնամ ման գամ թե տենց բան հնարավո՞ր, ա թե չէ


Լիզ ջան, սրա համար աստղաֆիզիկայի դոկտոր պետք չի լինել‎։ Ընդամենը պետք ա կյանքում մի անգամ Երևանում մարշուտկա նստած լինել  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (11.09.2020), LisBeth (10.09.2020), Տրիբուն (10.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ ջան, սրա համար աստղաֆիզիկայի դոկտոր պետք չի լինել‎։ Ընդամենը պետք ա կյանքում մի անգամ Երևանում մարշուտկա նստած լինել


 Չգիտեի որ երևանի մարշուտկեքը տենց արագություն են բացում  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն կապ ունի, որ ասենք եթե աստրոֆիզիկը ասում ա, որ տեղի ֆիզիկան հարյուր տոկոս ա, ու երբ ռեզկի տոռմուզից փայլըթը ցբխվում ա քընթրոլ փենըլի վրա, ես ստիպված չեմ գնամ ման գամ թե տենց բան հնարավո՞ր, ա թե չէ


Դու ինձ թվում ա չես ջոկել մինչև հիմա, թե ես ինչքան խելոք եմ։ Տես ինչ եմ գրել դեռ 3 տարի առաջ։

----------

LisBeth (10.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեկ էլ մի բան ասեմ, քացու տակ քցել չլինի։ Էս երկու օր ա հայկական Վերջին ուսուցիչը սերիալն եմ նայում։ Ինձ թվում ա ցենտր գործ են արել․ համ դերասանները ու հատկապես երեխեքն են լավ ջոկած, համ շատ իրական պատմություն ա, համ էլ նենց երևանյան համ ու հոտ կա մեջը։ 

Վոբշեմ, էն վեշնի դարդոդած դեմքով, լացող, տփոց կերած հեռավոր-մտերիմ, ատված-սիրելի, թշնամի-բարեկամ, արևաշող-գիշեր, ծերը-ծերին սերիալներից չի։ Ֆուլհաուսի երկու սեզոնը չհաշված առաջին հայկական սերիալն ա, որ նայում եմ։

----------


## LisBeth

> Դու ինձ թվում ա չես ջոկել մինչև հիմա, թե ես ինչքան խելոք եմ։ Տես ինչ եմ գրել դեռ 3 տարի առաջ։


 Տրիբուն, ես չեմ կասկածում որ դու շատ խելոք ես, հատկապես ինչ վերաբերվում ա սոցիալական համակարգին։ Բայց տենց բան գրելու համար տենց շատ խելոք պետք էլ չի լինել, էդ համակարգը որ դրվել ա սերիալի ու գրքերի հիմքում, բավական ա մի քիչ մարդկության պատմությանը ծանոթ լինես, կամ Ներսեսի ասած մարշուտկա նստես, որ ջոկես, հորինված չի։ Իսկ այ ասնեք ինչպես ա գրավիտացիան աշխատում, ինչպես են մարդիկ ֆիզիոլոգիապես ադապտացում տիեզերքում ու այլ մոլորակների գրավիտացիային ու մթնոլորտին, տերաֆորմացիայի անդադար պրոցեսները և այլն․․․ դրանք արդեն նեղ մասնագիտական կոմպետենցիաներ են։ Ոչի՞նչ որ էս հարցում կարծեմ, որ ճիշտ կլինի աստրոֆիսիկոսի կարծիքով առաջնորդվել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, ես չեմ կասկածում որ դու շատ խելոք ես, հատկապես ինչ վերաբերվում ա սոցիալական համակարգին։ Բայց տենց բան գրելու համար տենց շատ խելոք պետք էլ չի լինել, էդ համակարգը որ դրվել ա սերիալի ու գրքերի հիմքում, բավական ա մի քիչ մարդկության պատմությանը ծանոթ լինես, կամ Ներսեսի ասած մարշուտկա նստես, որ ջոկես, հորինված չի։ Իսկ այ ասնեք ինչպես ա գրավիտացիան աշխատում, ինչպես են մարդիկ ֆիզիոլոգիապես ադապտացում տիեզերքում ու այլ մոլորակների գրավիտացիային ու մթնոլորտին, տերաֆորմացիայի անդադար պրոցեսները և այլն․․․ դրանք արդեն նեղ մասնագիտական կոմպետենցիաներ են։ Ոչի՞նչ որ էս հարցում կարծեմ, որ ճիշտ կլինի աստրոֆիսիկոսի կարծիքով առաջնորդվել։


Դու գիտես, բայց ես է աստրոֆիզիկոսներին չէի վստահի։ Անհամ մարդիկ են, խարող ա խաբեն-մաբեն։

Հ․Գ․ Լիոնի սինդրոմ ա էսօր մոտս, ես իմ վրա հղում տալով երջանկանում եմ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

LisBeth (10.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Մեկ էլ մի բան ասեմ, քացու տակ քցել չլինի։ Էս երկու օր ա հայկական Վերջին ուսուցիչը սերիալն եմ նայում։ Ինձ թվում ա ցենտր գործ են արել․ *համ դերասանները* ու հատկապես երեխեքն են լավ ջոկած, համ շատ իրական պատմություն ա, համ էլ նենց երևանյան համ ու հոտ կա մեջը։ 
> 
> Վոբշեմ, էն վեշնի դարդոդած դեմքով, լացող, տփոց կերած հեռավոր-մտերիմ, ատված-սիրելի, թշնամի-բարեկամ, արևաշող-գիշեր, ծերը-ծերին սերիալներից չի։ Ֆուլհաուսի երկու սեզոնը չհաշված առաջին հայկական սերիալն ա, որ նայում եմ։


 Լավ չեն խաղում աշակերտները։ Դեռ շատ առաջ չեմ գնացել, զուտ առաջին հայացքից, հանդեսի տեքստ ոնց որ ասեն։ 
 - Հա բայց ես իմ ծնողներին չէի սպանի․․․ թող դատարանը դատի․․․ չէ լո՞ւրջ

----------


## LisBeth

> Դու գիտես, բայց ես է աստրոֆիզիկոսներին չէի վստահի։ Անհամ մարդիկ են, խարող ա խաբեն-մաբեն։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Լիոնի սինդրոմ ա էսօր մոտս, ես իմ վրա հղում տալով երջանկանում եմ


 Հա ու աստրոֆիզիկոսներին չես վստահում, մեկ էլ տեսար քո րիսըրչն էլ սկսես  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա ու աստրոֆիզիկոսներին չես վստահում, մեկ էլ տեսար քո րիսըրչն էլ սկսես


Կարո՞ղ ա հետո էլ կանչեն ՏՎ-ով խոսացնեն-մոսացնեն, Հերունի դառնամ։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չգիտեի որ երևանի մարշուտկեքը տենց արագություն են բացում 
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Չէ, բայց իսկականից դու Երևանում մարշուտկա չես նստե՞լ  :Shok:   :Shok:   :Shok:

----------


## LisBeth

> Չէ, բայց իսկականից դու Երևանում մարշուտկա չես նստե՞լ


 Ըստ քեզ եթե նստած լինեի, հիմա էս հարցը տալու կարիք չէր լինի  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Կարո՞ղ ա հետո էլ կանչեն ՏՎ-ով խոսացնեն-մոսացնեն, Հերունի դառնամ։


 Չէ, բայց որ քեզ շատ գովես, քեզ կարող ա մոդերատորի պաշտոն առաջարկեն։ Մեկ ա ուզող չկա  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> * The Expanse* - Սայ ֆայ ժանրում, հավաստի գիտական բազայով, ինչպես նաև ամենահավանական ապագայի սցենարով, մարդկային բարդ փոխհարաբերություններով, քաղաքականությամբ, կոնֆլիկտներով, որ նույնիսկ տեսակի գոյության վտանգի դեմ չի սպառում իրեն։ Մի շնչով եմ նայել, մի հատ աստրոֆիզիկայի դոկտրի խորհրդով։
> 
>  հ․գ․   @Վիշապ, եթե կարդում ես, կարծում եմ քեզ կարա դուր գա 
>  հ․հ․գ Amos-ի համար գժվում եմ, որովհետև իմ սիրած տեսակի գիժ ա


Առաջին էպիզոդը ինձ ստիպելով ու կիսաանտարբեր նայեցի, շատ ձանձրալի թվաց։ 
Արևային համակարգի տարբեր դժոխային պայմաններ ունեցող անկյուններում (էնքան որ պինդ մարմին լինի ու սառույցի գոյության հավանականություն) մարդկության գաղութացվելու գաղափարները ինձ հիմար ու ծիծաղելի են թվում։
Երկրորդ՝ ֆանտաստիկ ժանրի ֆիլմից ես ակնկալում եմ բարձր օպերատորական աշխատանք ու հոյակապ տեսարաններ (Ավատար սթայլ), էստեղ ամենը միջակություն ու սվաղած գործ թվաց։ 
Երրորդ՝ չափից շատ անիմաստ դրվագներ զուտ ժամանակը լցնելու համար, դասական չմո սերիալ։ Ես էդքան համբերություն չունեմ էս վերջերս։
Սրանից ավելի հետաքրքիր՝ black mesa 2020 կխաղամ, գլխավոր դերում՝ ես  :LOL: 
Կարող ա մի քանի էպիզոդ նայեմ, փոխվի՞ կարծիքս, վստահ չեմ։

----------

Freeman (12.09.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Առաջին էպիզոդը ինձ ստիպելով ու կիսաանտարբեր նայեցի, շատ ձանձրալի թվաց։ 
> Արևային համակարգի տարբեր դժոխային պայմաններ ունեցող անկյուններում (էնքան որ պինդ մարմին լինի ու սառույցի գոյության հավանականություն) մարդկության գաղութացվելու գաղափարները ինձ հիմար ու ծիծաղելի են թվում։
> Երկրորդ՝ ֆանտաստիկ ժանրի ֆիլմից ես ակնկալում եմ բարձր օպերատորական աշխատանք ու հոյակապ տեսարաններ (Ավատար սթայլ), էստեղ ամենը միջակություն ու սվաղած գործ թվաց։ 
> Երրորդ՝ չափից շատ անիմաստ դրվագներ զուտ ժամանակը լցնելու համար, դասական չմո սերիալ։ Ես էդքան համբերություն չունեմ էս վերջերս։
> Սրանից ավելի հետաքրքիր՝ black mesa 2020 կխաղամ, գլխավոր դերում՝ ես 
> Կարող ա մի քանի էպիզոդ նայեմ, փոխվի՞ կարծիքս, վստահ չեմ։


Սերիալը չեմ տեսել, black Mesa ի համար, շնորհակալեցի ։դ

----------


## LisBeth

> Առաջին էպիզոդը ինձ ստիպելով ու կիսաանտարբեր նայեցի, շատ ձանձրալի թվաց։ 
> Արևային համակարգի տարբեր դժոխային պայմաններ ունեցող անկյուններում (էնքան որ պինդ մարմին լինի ու սառույցի գոյության հավանականություն) մարդկության գաղութացվելու գաղափարները ինձ հիմար ու ծիծաղելի են թվում։
> Երկրորդ՝ ֆանտաստիկ ժանրի ֆիլմից ես ակնկալում եմ բարձր օպերատորական աշխատանք ու հոյակապ տեսարաններ (Ավատար սթայլ), էստեղ ամենը միջակություն ու սվաղած գործ թվաց։ 
> Երրորդ՝ չափից շատ անիմաստ դրվագներ զուտ ժամանակը լցնելու համար, դասական չմո սերիալ։ Ես էդքան համբերություն չունեմ էս վերջերս։
> Սրանից ավելի հետաքրքիր՝ black mesa 2020 կխաղամ, գլխավոր դերում՝ ես 
> Կարող ա մի քանի էպիզոդ նայեմ, փոխվի՞ կարծիքս, վստահ չեմ։


 Ինչո՞ւ ես քեզ ստիպելով նայում։ Եթե դուրդ չի գալիս չես նայում, ասեցի չէ, կարա դուր գա, քեզ պարտավորված մի զգա  :Smile:  

 Հ․գ․ եթե քեզ թվում ա թե որևէ խաղի գլխավոր դերում դու ես, առաջարկում եմ The Stanley Parable - ը խաղաս, էդ իլյուզիայից մեկընդմիշտ ազատվելու համար։
 Բայց պետք ա ընդունեմ, որ Detroit Become Human - ի դեպքում էդ իլյուզիան բավական ուժեղ ա, երբ կարծում ես, որ քո քայլերը իրոք բան են փոխում, բայց նենց ուղեղիդ ծերով գիտակցում ես որ ելքերը մեկ ա սահմանափակ են ու ոչ միշտ քո ուզած ելքերը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> ....
>  Հ․գ․ եթե քեզ թվում ա թե որևէ խաղի գլխավոր դերում դու ես, առաջարկում եմ The Stanley Parable - ը խաղաս, էդ իլյուզիայից մեկընդմիշտ ազատվելու համար։
>  ...


Դերի մեջ մտնելը ոչ մի իլյուզիա չունի, ընդամենը դերի մեջ մտնել է, որը կոնցեպտուալ շատ չի տարբերվում հիմիկվա իմ մարմնից, որ ստեղների վրա հավաքում է այս բառերը, ուղղակի այս պարագայում ընտրություններն անհամեմատ ավելի շատ են :Ճ
The Stanley Parable-ը հետաքրքիր է թվում, մի օր կփորձեմ, բայց հիմա ինձ կրակել ա պետք։

Սերիալներից Նեթֆլիքսի Լյուցիֆերը կառաջարկեմ որպես թեթև ժամանցային ու համով կերպարներով սերիալ: Ես որ նայել ու չեմ փոշմանել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չգիտեի որ երևանի մարշուտկեքը տենց արագություն են բացում


 @LisBeth ու @Տրիբուն վերջը ինձ էլ նստացրիք The Expanse–ի վրա։ Լավն ա ։Ճ Երկու սեզոն նայել եմ արդեն։
Դոկտորիդ ասա որ մի երկու տեղ վսյո տակի մեգա–բլթեր կան  :Wink:  
Օրինակ էս։ Միլիոնի տակ գնում ա մեկ էլ Flip and Burn ու մի քսան վայրկյանում արդեն հակառակ ուղղությամբ ա գնում։  :LOL: 

Մեկ էլ ներվերիս ազդում ա, որ տիեզերքում թռնելուց եթե թաքնվելու թեմա չկա, շարժիչը մշտական միացրած ա։ Սիրուն ա նայվում իհարկե, բայց ապուշություն ա։ Տիեզերքում շարժիչը միացնում են երբ արագացում ա պետք, հետո անջատում են ու տենց հաստատուն արագությամբ թռնում են։ Եթե անընդհատ շարժիչը միացրած լինի, անընդհատ արագությունը մեծանալու, արագացում ա լինելու, տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ չեն կարող մեջը ֆռֆռան, ոնց որ անընդհատ արագացող ավտոբուսի մեջ չես կարող կանգնես առանց բռնվելու, ուր մնաց քայլես։

----------

LisBeth (22.09.2020), Աթեիստ (21.09.2020), Տրիբուն (21.09.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> @LisBeth ու @Տրիբուն վերջը ինձ էլ նստացրիք The Expanse–ի վրա։ Լավն ա ։Ճ Երկու սեզոն նայել եմ արդեն։
> Դոկտորիդ ասա որ մի երկու տեղ վսյո տակի մեգա–բլթեր կան  
> Օրինակ էս։ Միլիոնի տակ գնում ա մեկ էլ Flip and Burn ու մի քսան վայրկյանում արդեն հակառակ ուղղությամբ ա գնում։ 
> 
> Մեկ էլ ներվերիս ազդում ա, որ տիեզերքում թռնելուց եթե թաքնվելու թեմա չկա, շարժիչը մշտական միացրած ա։ Սիրուն ա նայվում իհարկե, բայց ապուշություն ա։ Տիեզերքում շարժիչը միացնում են երբ արագացում ա պետք, հետո անջատում են ու տենց հաստատուն արագությամբ թռնում են։ Եթե անընդհատ շարժիչը միացրած լինի, անընդհատ արագությունը մեծանալու, արագացում ա լինելու, տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ չեն կարող մեջը ֆռֆռան, ոնց որ անընդհատ արագացող ավտոբուսի մեջ չես կարող կանգնես առանց բռնվելու, ուր մնաց քայլես։


Իմ ներվերի վրա ամենաշատը ազդեց, որ դրանց տիեզերանավերը ոնց որ անճոռնի գործարան լինեն, լիքը դուրս ցցված ուղղանկյուն դետալներով ու լույսերով, ներսն էլ լիքը անիմաստ տարածքներ բարձր առաստաղներով  անիմաստ սանդուղքներ ու հատակի անհավասարություններ, լիքը մետաղյա ձողեր՝ սովետական մետրոյի բռնվելու տեղերի պես, այսինքն ներսից էլ ոնց որ անկյալ ինժեների կողմից նախագծած կոմբիկերի գործարան լինի: Չեմ խոսում կառավարման ձևերի, կամ էկրանների վրա տխմար ֆուտուրիստական անիմաստ էսքիզների մասին:
Մի քիչ էլ «գազ» են տալիս, սաղ դետալները վրից պոկվում են, պոլնի տխմարություն ա: Մի հատ հարցնող լինի, թե էդ «գործարանը» ո՞ր մոլորակի վրա ա սարքվել ու ոնց ա շպրտվել տիեզերք:
Զգացվում է, որ երևակայությունից, ռացիոնալիզմից ու ֆիզիկայի օրենքներից հեռու մարդիկ են կինոյի հեղինակները, դրա համար էլ Ցերերայից փորձում են Երկրի ու Մարսի հարաբերությունները կարգավորել, այ սենց պոլնի բուլշիթ:

----------


## LisBeth

> @LisBeth ու @Տրիբուն վերջը ինձ էլ նստացրիք The Expanse–ի վրա։ Լավն ա ։Ճ Երկու սեզոն նայել եմ արդեն։
> Դոկտորիդ ասա որ մի երկու տեղ վսյո տակի մեգա–բլթեր կան  
> Օրինակ էս։ Միլիոնի տակ գնում ա մեկ էլ Flip and Burn ու մի քսան վայրկյանում արդեն հակառակ ուղղությամբ ա գնում։ 
> 
> Մեկ էլ ներվերիս ազդում ա, որ տիեզերքում թռնելուց եթե թաքնվելու թեմա չկա, շարժիչը մշտական միացրած ա։ Սիրուն ա նայվում իհարկե, բայց ապուշություն ա։ Տիեզերքում շարժիչը միացնում են երբ արագացում ա պետք, հետո անջատում են ու տենց հաստատուն արագությամբ թռնում են։ Եթե անընդհատ շարժիչը միացրած լինի, անընդհատ արագությունը մեծանալու, արագացում ա լինելու, տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ չեն կարող մեջը ֆռֆռան, ոնց որ անընդհատ արագացող ավտոբուսի մեջ չես կարող կանգնես առանց բռնվելու, ուր մնաց քայլես։


 Ներս, որ խնդրեմ կբացատրե՞ս Flip and Burn-ի պահը, ի՞նչն ա մեգա-բըլթ։

 Շարժիչի պահի համար ես սենց բացատրությւոն եմ գտել, դա հիմնված ա տիեզերանավերում գրավիտացիա գեներացնելու թեորեաներից մեկի վրա։ Ներքին կառուցվածքը տիեզերանավի ուղղահայաց ա, հորիշոնական չի, դրա համար էլ մարդիկ հանգիստ շարժվում են, ստեղից էլ Վիշապի ասած աստծճանների առկայությունը, որ հարկից հարկ գնան։

 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ներվերի վրա ազդելուն էդ արդեն սերիալի խնդիրը չի, ես որ ներվայնացած եմ լինում իմ ներվերի վրա էլ ա շատ բան ազդում, օրինակ մարդիկ որ մարդկության մասին խոսելուց, իրենց խնամքով մեջից հանում են։ Չնայած որ հասկանում եմ, մեծ մեծ տռելուց պետք ա սեփական քիթը հասցնել փակել  :LOL: 

 Իսկ դիզայնի հետ կապված, ասենք չես կարա ասես խոսք խի քո տանկը կամ գռուզավիկը իմ երկտեղանոց սպորտային մաշնի պես սլացիկ ու փառահեղ չի։ Էդ նավերը ունեն կոնկրետ նշանակություն, այն է պատերազմ վարել, բեռներ փոխադրել և այլն։ Եթե մինչև երրորդը ձգեք, ընդեղ ձեր ճաշակին ու էստեթիկ պահանջմունքներին բավարարող տիեզերանավ էլ կա, որի միակ նշանակությունը էդպիսին լինելն ա, ու գուշակեք ո՞ւմ ա պատկանում․․․ դե իհարկե ամենահարուստ մարդկանցից մեկին։ Ասածս էն ա, որ հենց էդ դետալներն էն էս սերիալը սենց լավը սարքում։ Ձեր համար դա չարդարացված բըլթ ա, ուրեմն սա ձեր սերիալը չի, ստարթրեք նայեք։

----------

Տրիբուն (22.09.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս, որ խնդրեմ կբացատրե՞ս Flip and Burn-ի պահը, ի՞նչն ա մեգա-բըլթ։


Փորձեմ։  :Smile: 

Մարդու G–force–ին դիմանալու գրաֆիկը վիկիում https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-forc...olerance.svg։ Գույները ըստ ազդման ուղղության։ Կինոյում մի թե երկու տեղ ասում ա (օրինակ որ Էրոսի հետևից են ընկնում, էկրանին երևում ա), որ 20G–ն ա մոտավորապես լիմիտը, թող տենց լինի հաշվի առնելով որ juice են անում։ 
Հիմա արի հաշվենք թե ինչ արագությամբ պիտի տիեզերանավը գնա, որ flip and burn անելուց քսան վայրկյանում իրա սկզբնական արագությունը դառնա 0 (խնդիրը պարզացնում ենք ավելի քան կինոյում էր որտեղ 20 վայրկյանից արդեն հակառակ էր գնում): 
_V = V0 + a*t_ ուզում ենք գտնել _V0_ սկզբնական արագությունը երբ վերջնական _V_-ն 0 ա, _a_ արագացումը հաշվենք մաքսիմում 20G=200մ/վ, t-ն էլ 20վ‎։ Կստանանք որ 20 վայկրյանում 20G արագացմամբ կանգնելու համար սկզբնական արագություն մոտավորապես 4000մ/վ ա։ Տիեզերական մասշտաբներով 4 կմ/վ խնդալու թիվ ա։ Դրանով սկի երկրի ուղեծիր չես դուրս գա։ ՈՒ եթե հաշվի առնենք որ իրենք անընդհատ շարժիչը միացրած են գնում, նույնիսկ եթե 1G արագացմամբ լինի, որ գրավիտացիայի էֆֆեկտ տա, ապա 4 կմ/վ արագությունը կհասնի 7 րոպեյում։ 




> Շարժիչի պահի համար ես սենց բացատրությւոն եմ գտել, դա հիմնված ա տիեզերանավերում գրավիտացիա գեներացնելու թեորեաներից մեկի վրա։ Ներքին կառուցվածքը տիեզերանավի ուղղահայաց ա, հորիշոնական չի, դրա համար էլ մարդիկ հանգիստ շարժվում են, ստեղից էլ Վիշապի ասած աստծճանների առկայությունը, որ հարկից հարկ գնան։


Հա տիեզերքում գրավիտացիյի էֆֆեկտ ստեղծելու համար կամ պիտի առանցքի շուրջ պտտվի կամ անընդհատ արագացմամբ շարժվի։ Roci–ն առանցքի շուրջ պտտվում ու ես էլ էի սկզբում մտածում, որ գրավիտացիայի համար են երևի տենց անում, մինչև հասա The monster and the rocket էպիզոդի վերջին։ ՈՒ հիմա ես ներողություն, էդ սերիաները նայել եմ գիշերվա հազարին ու ինձ թվում էր թե «գետինը» «հորիզոնական» ա։ Բայց հիմա մի քանի անգամ ստոպ կադրով դանդաղ նայելով երևում ա, որ airlock-ի ճեղքը ու Caliban–ը «ուղղահայաց» են։ (Էդ սերիայում մի հատ ա փուստ կար, որ Հանիմեդի ջերմոցի մեջով «լողում» ա առանց շարժիչները միացնելու։)
Բայց մեկ ա նույնիսկ եթե ենթադրենք որ 1Gով արագացմամբ Ա կետից գնում են Բ կետը ապա, կանգնելու համար պիտի flip and burn անեն ուղիղ ճանապարհի կեսից, որ -1G արագացմամբ կամաց կամաց դանդաղեն մինչև տեղ հասնելը։ 




> Իսկ դիզայնի հետ կապված, ասենք չես կարա ասես խոսք խի քո տանկը կամ գռուզավիկը իմ երկտեղանոց սպորտային մաշնի պես սլացիկ ու փառահեղ չի։ Էդ նավերը ունեն կոնկրետ նշանակություն, այն է պատերազմ վարել, բեռներ փոխադրել և այլն։ Եթե մինչև երրորդը ձգեք, ընդեղ ձեր ճաշակին ու էստեթիկ պահանջմունքներին բավարարող տիեզերանավ էլ կա, որի միակ նշանակությունը էդպիսին լինելն ա, ու գուշակեք ո՞ւմ ա պատկանում․․․ դե իհարկե ամենահարուստ մարդկանցից մեկին։ Ասածս էն ա, որ հենց էդ դետալներն էն էս սերիալը սենց լավը սարքում։ Ձեր համար դա չարդարացված բըլթ ա, ուրեմն սա ձեր սերիալը չի, ստարթրեք նայեք։


էս Վիշապին ես պատասխանել, բայց արդեն մեզ քցել ես մի բոչկի մեջ ու «ձեզով» ես դիմում, մարդ հանկարծ մի բան չասի  :Wink:  ։ Ըստ իս շատ հանգիստ կարելի ա տենց քառակուսի տիեզերանավեր սարքել Բելթում, մթնոլորտ չկա բան չկա, էնքան որ արագացմանը դիմանա։ ՈՒ հա բնականաբար Բելթի աղքատները պիտի տենց թքած կպցրած կաշկեք քշեն։ 

Ցանկացած կինոյում էլ կարան ինչ որ բաներ ներվայնացնեն, մանավանդ որ անդընդհատ երևույթ ա, բայց էդ պատճառ չի կիսատ թողնելու քանի շատ համը չեն հանում։  :Wink:

----------

Տրիբուն (23.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ ներվերի վրա ամենաշատը ազդեց, որ դրանց տիեզերանավերը ոնց որ անճոռնի գործարան լինեն, լիքը դուրս ցցված ուղղանկյուն դետալներով ու լույսերով, ներսն էլ լիքը անիմաստ տարածքներ բարձր առաստաղներով  անիմաստ սանդուղքներ ու հատակի անհավասարություններ, լիքը մետաղյա ձողեր՝ սովետական մետրոյի բռնվելու տեղերի պես, այսինքն ներսից էլ ոնց որ անկյալ ինժեների կողմից նախագծած կոմբիկերի գործարան լինի: Չեմ խոսում կառավարման ձևերի, կամ էկրանների վրա տխմար ֆուտուրիստական անիմաստ էսքիզների մասին:
> Մի քիչ էլ «գազ» են տալիս, սաղ դետալները վրից պոկվում են, պոլնի տխմարություն ա: Մի հատ հարցնող լինի, թե էդ «գործարանը» ո՞ր մոլորակի վրա ա սարքվել ու ոնց ա շպրտվել տիեզերք:
> Զգացվում է, որ երևակայությունից, ռացիոնալիզմից ու ֆիզիկայի օրենքներից հեռու մարդիկ են կինոյի հեղինակները, դրա համար էլ Ցերերայից փորձում են Երկրի ու Մարսի հարաբերությունները կարգավորել, այ սենց պոլնի բուլշիթ:


Ես էի ուզում գրել, Լիզն ասեց։ 

Ինձ թվում ա սերիալը ցույց ա տալիս, որ իրա նկարագրած ժամանակաշրջանում, Արեգակնային համակարգում միջմոլորակային տեղաշարժը առօրեական գործ ա, հատկապես գաղութների միջև, որտեզ տիեզերանավերը տաղափոխում են բանվորներ, գաղթականներ, վեշավո, խառը աբրանք, հանքանյութ ․․․ բլա բլա բլա։ Հիմա ասենք Թալինից Մաստարա որ գռուզավիկ ա գնում, ո՞նց ա․ մի հատ հին Զիլ ա, կաբինկեն չորս հոգի մարդ իրար գլխի, կուզովն էլ երկու հատ ժանգոտ տրուբա, երկու տուկ խոտ, չորս հատ հավ, հարեվան Ժենիկ տոտան խնդրել ա խնամիների տնից հին սառանարանը բերել ․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես էի ուզում գրել, Լիզն ասեց։ 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա սերիալը ցույց ա տալիս, որ իրա նկարագրած ժամանակաշրջանում, Արեգակնային համակարգում միջմոլորակային տեղաշարժը առօրեական գործ ա, հատկապես գաղութների միջև, որտեզ տիեզերանավերը տաղափոխում են բանվորներ, գաղթականներ, վեշավո, խառը աբրանք, հանքանյութ ․․․ բլա բլա բլա։ Հիմա ասենք Թալինից Մաստարա որ գռուզավիկ ա գնում, ո՞նց ա․ մի հատ հին Զիլ ա, կաբինկեն չորս հոգի մարդ իրար գլխի, կուզովն էլ երկու հատ ժանգոտ տրուբա, երկու տուկ խոտ, չորս հատ հավ, հարեվան Ժենիկ տոտան խնդրել ա խնամիների տնից հին սառանարանը բերել ․․․


Ապեր, եթե մի պահ աբսուրդի նկատմամբ թոլերանտությունը թուլացնենք ու ենթադրենք, որ մարդկության մի մասը գաղութացվել է աստերոիդների գոտու վրա, ապա նույնիսկ էդ մակարդակի վրա պիտի մեծամասամբ ռոբոտիզացված վիճակ լինի, տրանսպորտն էլ զլի կաբինկի տեղը գոնե միքիչ եվրոպական գնացքի վիճակ հիշեցնի հը։ Ու չի կարող Երկրի ու Մարսի միջև պատերազմ լինել, նույնիսկ Երկիրը մի քանի անգամ տրաքացնելուց հետո էլ Երկիրը բոլոր տեսակետներից սուպեր առավելություն է ունենալու, շատ չխորանամ: Բայց եթե դուք պայծառ ապագայում պատկերացնում եք, որ մեկը կաշկով մի 40 տարի աստերոիդից աստերոիդ ա թռնելու ու «ժավելի սպիրտ» ա գոռալու, ես էդքան չեմ կարա ծխեմ  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (23.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Փորձեմ։ 
> 
> Մարդու G–force–ին դիմանալու գրաֆիկը վիկիում https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-forc...olerance.svg։ Գույները ըստ ազդման ուղղության։ Կինոյում մի թե երկու տեղ ասում ա (օրինակ որ Էրոսի հետևից են ընկնում, էկրանին երևում ա), որ 20G–ն ա մոտավորապես լիմիտը, թող տենց լինի հաշվի առնելով որ juice են անում։ 
> Հիմա արի հաշվենք թե ինչ արագությամբ պիտի տիեզերանավը գնա, որ flip and burn անելուց քսան վայրկյանում իրա սկզբնական արագությունը դառնա 0 (խնդիրը պարզացնում ենք ավելի քան կինոյում էր որտեղ 20 վայրկյանից արդեն հակառակ էր գնում): 
> _V = V0 + a*t_ ուզում ենք գտնել _V0_ սկզբնական արագությունը երբ վերջնական _V_-ն 0 ա, _a_ արագացումը հաշվենք մաքսիմում 20G=200մ/վ, t-ն էլ 20վ‎։ Կստանանք որ 20 վայկրյանում 20G արագացմամբ կանգնելու համար սկզբնական արագություն մոտավորապես 4000մ/վ ա։ Տիեզերական մասշտաբներով 4 կմ/վ խնդալու թիվ ա։ Դրանով սկի երկրի ուղեծիր չես դուրս գա։ ՈՒ եթե հաշվի առնենք որ իրենք անընդհատ շարժիչը միացրած են գնում, նույնիսկ եթե 1G արագացմամբ լինի, որ գրավիտացիայի էֆֆեկտ տա, ապա 4 կմ/վ արագությունը կհասնի 7 րոպեյում։ 
> 
> 
> Հա տիեզերքում գրավիտացիյի էֆֆեկտ ստեղծելու համար կամ պիտի առանցքի շուրջ պտտվի կամ անընդհատ արագացմամբ շարժվի։ Roci–ն առանցքի շուրջ պտտվում ու ես էլ էի սկզբում մտածում, որ գրավիտացիայի համար են երևի տենց անում, մինչև հասա The monster and the rocket էպիզոդի վերջին։ ՈՒ հիմա ես ներողություն, էդ սերիաները նայել եմ գիշերվա հազարին ու ինձ թվում էր թե «գետինը» «հորիզոնական» ա։ Բայց հիմա մի քանի անգամ ստոպ կադրով դանդաղ նայելով երևում ա, որ airlock-ի ճեղքը ու Caliban–ը «ուղղահայաց» են։ (Էդ սերիայում մի հատ ա փուստ կար, որ Հանիմեդի ջերմոցի մեջով «լողում» ա առանց շարժիչները միացնելու։)
> Բայց մեկ ա նույնիսկ եթե ենթադրենք որ 1Gով արագացմամբ Ա կետից գնում են Բ կետը ապա, կանգնելու համար պիտի flip and burn անեն ուղիղ ճանապարհի կեսից, որ -1G արագացմամբ կամաց կամաց դանդաղեն մինչև տեղ հասնելը։ 
> ...


 Ներս, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկանում ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ ֆիլմում մանևրը իրատեսական ժամանակներում չի կատարվում։ Տենց բըլթ ցանկացած ֆիլմում կամ սերալում կգտնես։ Էդ ոչ թե աստղագետին ա պետք ասել, այլ ռեժիսյորին, որ մինիմում մի ամբողջ էպիզոդ հատկացնի ռեալիստիկ flip and burn նկարելուն, ու եթե հաշվի առնենք որ ամեն ամգամ տոռմուզ տալու համար էդ մանևրը կիրառվում ա, ասենք տիեզերակայան մտնելու համար․․․ էմմ․․․ ոբշըմ, միտքս կարծեմ արդեն պարզ ա  :Smile: 
 Ամեն դեպքում շատ շնորհակալ եմ մանրամասն բացատրելու համար։ 
 Սենց մի հատ հարց ա մոտս առաջացել, եթե flip and burn-ից հետո սկզբանակն արագացումից ասենք երկու անգամ ավել լինի, ապա հնարավո՞ր ա քսան վայրկյանում հակառակ ուղղությամբ գնա։

----------

Տրիբուն (23.09.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

The Boys նայեք, յու գոնա լայք իթ։ Բայց ընտանեկան նայելու չի։

----------

Աթեիստ (24.09.2020), Արէա (23.09.2020), Հայկօ (23.09.2020), Տրիբուն (24.09.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկանում ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ ֆիլմում մանևրը իրատեսական ժամանակներում չի կատարվում։ Տենց բըլթ ցանկացած ֆիլմում կամ սերալում կգտնես։ Էդ ոչ թե աստղագետին ա պետք ասել, այլ ռեժիսյորին, որ մինիմում մի ամբողջ էպիզոդ հատկացնի ռեալիստիկ flip and burn նկարելուն, ու եթե հաշվի առնենք որ ամեն ամգամ տոռմուզ տալու համար էդ մանևրը կիրառվում ա, ասենք տիեզերակայան մտնելու համար․․․ էմմ․․․ ոբշըմ, միտքս կարծեմ արդեն պարզ ա 
>  Ամեն դեպքում շատ շնորհակալ եմ մանրամասն բացատրելու համար։ 
>  Սենց մի հատ հարց ա մոտս առաջացել, եթե flip and burn-ից հետո սկզբանակն արագացումից ասենք երկու անգամ ավել լինի, ապա հնարավո՞ր ա քսան վայրկյանում հակառակ ուղղությամբ գնա։


Հարցդ սենց հասկացա։ ՈՒզում ես ասե՞ս եթե սկզբում 1G ով էր գնում, որ գրավիտացիայի էֆֆեկտ լինի, հետո պտտվի 2G–ով flip and burn անի՞։ էդ դեպքում եթե ուզում ենք քսան վայրկյան հետո արագությունը 0 դառնա կստացվի որ մինչև պտտվելը արագությունը պիտի լիներ ընդամեն 400մ/վ = 1440կմ/ժ‎։ Այսինքն հակառակ ուղղությամբ գնալու համար դրանից էլ դանդաղ պիտի լինի, որ քսան վայրկյանում 2G–ով ֆլիփ անդ բըրն անի։ 

Expanse–ի աշխարհում, ինձ թվում ա, եթե օրինակ Երկիր մոլորակից գնում են Իո ու ուզում են նորմալ ֆռֆռան տիեզերանավի մեջ ապա պիտի ճանապարհի ուղիղ կեսը գնան առաջ 1G արագացմամբ, հետ կեսից պտտվեն ու հակառակ ուղղությամբ 1G–ով սկսեն դանդաղել։ Ինչը մի քիչ խնդալու կնայվեր իհարկե, բայց էս կստեղծի էն էֆֆեկտը որ իրանք ամբողջ ընթացքում երկրի գրավիտացիայի պես կզգան իրենց տիեզերանավի մեջ։ Բայց էս ուղևորությունը կախված մոլորակների միջև դասավորությունից կտևի 135-168 ժամի միջակայքում։ Ինչը ընդհանուր առմամբ էդքան էլ վատ չի  :Think:  Մաքսիմալ արագությունն էլ շրջվելու պահին կլինի 3100կմ/վ  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց եթե դուք պայծառ ապագայում պատկերացնում եք, որ մեկը կաշկով մի 40 տարի աստերոիդից աստերոիդ ա թռնելու ու «ժավելի սպիրտ» ա գոռալու, ես էդքան չեմ կարա ծխեմ


 :LOL: 
Էսօր սաղ օրը էս մի նախադասությունը բարձր տրամադրությունս ապահովեց, ընկեր  :LOL:  Ներսեսի բացատրություններն էլ, մեկը մեկից ուսուցողական են։  

Anyways, աշխարհի ամենա հակագիտական sci fi կինոներից մեկը, Star Wars-ը, բերաններս բաց նայում ենք։ Հազիվ մի հատ սերիալ են հանել, որ առավելագույնս մեր իմացած ֆիզիկային մոտիկ ա, էն էլ քթներիս չի ախպեր  :LOL:  Flip and burn-ը լավ չեն հաշվել, տիզերանավը մաքուր չէր, մեջը հավայի տրուբեք կար։  Ախպեր, ես գիտեմ, որ The Expanse ցենտր սերիալ ա, վերջին մի քանի տարիներին իմ նայած լավագույն sci fi-ներից ա։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էսօր սաղ օրը էս մի նախադասությունը բարձր տրամադրությունս ապահովեց, ընկեր  Ներսեսի բացատրություններն էլ, մեկը մեկից ուսուցողական են։  
> 
> Anyways, աշխարհի ամենա հակագիտական sci fi կինոներից մեկը, Star Wars-ը, բերաններս բաց նայում ենք։ Հազիվ մի հատ սերիալ են հանել, որ առավելագույնս մեր իմացած ֆիզիկային մոտիկ ա, էն էլ քթներիս չի ախպեր  Flip and burn-ը լավ չեն հաշվել, տիզերանավը մաքուր չէր, մեջը հավայի տրուբեք կար։  Ախպեր, ես գիտեմ, որ The Expanse ցենտր սերիալ ա, վերջին մի քանի տարիներին իմ նայած լավագույն sci fi-ներից ա։


Հոպար, կարանք վաբշե բան չքննարկենք, բան ա խոսում ենք, հաշվարկներ ենք անում։ 
Մեկը ինձ ահավոր դզում ա էս սերիալը։ Երրորդ սեզոնի կեսերն եմ էն որ Ring–ը նոր ա ստեղծվել։ ՈՒ էս վերջի սերիաներում իմ ասածի պես են քշում շարժիչներն շարժման հակառակ վառած  :LOL:  Նենց որ սաղ տոշնի ա  :LOL:

----------

LisBeth (24.09.2020), Տրիբուն (24.09.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հարցդ սենց հասկացա։ ՈՒզում ես ասե՞ս եթե սկզբում 1G ով էր գնում, որ գրավիտացիայի էֆֆեկտ լինի, հետո պտտվի 2G–ով flip and burn անի՞։ էդ դեպքում եթե ուզում ենք քսան վայրկյան հետո արագությունը 0 դառնա կստացվի որ մինչև պտտվելը արագությունը պիտի լիներ ընդամեն 400մ/վ = 1440կմ/ժ‎։ Այսինքն հակառակ ուղղությամբ գնալու համար դրանից էլ դանդաղ պիտի լինի, որ քսան վայրկյանում 2G–ով ֆլիփ անդ բըրն անի։ 
> 
> Expanse–ի աշխարհում, ինձ թվում ա, եթե օրինակ Երկիր մոլորակից գնում են Իո ու ուզում են նորմալ ֆռֆռան տիեզերանավի մեջ ապա պիտի ճանապարհի ուղիղ կեսը գնան առաջ 1G արագացմամբ, հետ կեսից պտտվեն ու հակառակ ուղղությամբ 1G–ով սկսեն դանդաղել։ Ինչը մի քիչ խնդալու կնայվեր իհարկե, բայց էս կստեղծի էն էֆֆեկտը որ իրանք ամբողջ ընթացքում երկրի գրավիտացիայի պես կզգան իրենց տիեզերանավի մեջ։ Բայց էս ուղևորությունը կախված մոլորակների միջև դասավորությունից կտևի 135-168 ժամի միջակայքում։ Ինչը ընդհանուր առմամբ էդքան էլ վատ չի  Մաքսիմալ արագությունն էլ շրջվելու պահին կլինի 3100կմ/վ


 Չէ, նկատի ունեմ եթե ֆլիպից հետո, բըրն լայք ը հել անեն․․․ բայց կասկածում եմ, որ քսան վայրկյանը քիչ ա։ Գրքում սենց ա, իրանք Սատուրնից Սիրիս են գնում, 1/3ջի արագացմամբ, երբ սիգնալը ստանում են, հայ ջի մանևր են անում, ինչը իմ պատկերացմամբ նշանակում ա որ պտտվելուց հետո արագացումը մի 15-20ջի ա դառնում ու երկու օրից Սկոպյուլային մոտենում են 15000կմ/ժ արագությամբ ու իրանց Ասպետին, փոքրիկ թիմով ուղարկում են 50000կմ/ժ - ի տակ։ Քանի որ ես շատ սիրեցի քո հաշվարկներ, եթե հավես ունենաս կուզեի էս թվերով մի հատ գտնեիր թե ֆլիպ ընդ բըրնի պահին իրանց արագությունը ինչքա՞ն ա  :Smile: 
 Գրքերում արագացումը հիմնականում 1ջի-ի չի հասնում, 1/4 - 1/2 ջի ա, օրինակ Գանիմեդից Թայքո գնալու ժամանակ Հոլդընը Ալեքսին ասում ա մեզ կես ջիով տեղ հասցրու, ու հա քո ասածի պես ա, կես ճամփից շրջվում են։ Բայց եթե իմ ասածը հնարավոր ա, ասենք էքստրինի տոռմուզտալ ա պետք, պարտադիր չի կես ճամփից անել, բայց ֆիզիկապես շատ ծանր կլինի։

----------


## LisBeth

> Էսօր սաղ օրը էս մի նախադասությունը բարձր տրամադրությունս ապահովեց, ընկեր  Ներսեսի բացատրություններն էլ, մեկը մեկից ուսուցողական են։  
> 
> Anyways, աշխարհի ամենա հակագիտական sci fi կինոներից մեկը, Star Wars-ը, բերաններս բաց նայում ենք։ Հազիվ մի հատ սերիալ են հանել, որ առավելագույնս մեր իմացած ֆիզիկային մոտիկ ա, էն էլ քթներիս չի ախպեր  Flip and burn-ը լավ չեն հաշվել, տիզերանավը մաքուր չէր, մեջը հավայի տրուբեք կար։  Ախպեր, ես գիտեմ, որ The Expanse ցենտր սերիալ ա, վերջին մի քանի տարիներին իմ նայած լավագույն sci fi-ներից ա։


 Տրիբուն, գրքերը ավելի լավն են, դու ճիշտ էիր  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հոպար, կարանք վաբշե բան չքննարկենք, բան ա խոսում ենք, հաշվարկներ ենք անում։ 
> Մեկը ինձ ահավոր դզում ա էս սերիալը։ Երրորդ սեզոնի կեսերն եմ էն որ Ring–ը նոր ա ստեղծվել։ ՈՒ էս վերջի սերիաներում իմ ասածի պես են քշում շարժիչներն շարժման հակառակ վառած  Նենց որ սաղ տոշնի ա


Բա որ ասում ենք սաղ տոշնի ա, չեք հավատում: 

Չէ ապեր, ընդհակառակը, շատ հետաքրքիր քննարկում ա: Ոչ մի գրամ սարկազմ չկար գրածիս մեջ: Էն քո առաջին գրառումից հետո դաժե ուզում էի ես էլ թուղթ ու գրիչ առած հաշվել, բայց զգացի որ իմ խելքի բանը չի, ավելի լավ ա կարդամ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> The Boys նայեք, յու գոնա լայք իթ։ Բայց ընտանեկան նայելու չի։


Wtashlist-իս մեջ ա, վայթեմ էս երկու օրը սկսեմ

----------

Աթեիստ (24.09.2020)

----------


## ivy

The Boys-ը սկսեցի նայել, The Expanse-ն էլ, երկուսից էլ դեռ առաջին սերիան եմ նայել ու դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝՝ շարունակեմ, թե չէ։  
The Boys-ը լավ կերպարներ ու դինամիկա ունի, բայց շատ ցինիկ է ու վուլգար, հլը որ չի գրավում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> The Boys-ը սկսեցի նայել, The Expanse-ն էլ, երկուսից էլ դեռ առաջին սերիան եմ նայել ու դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝՝ շարունակեմ, թե չէ։  
> The Boys-ը լավ կերպարներ ու դինամիկա ունի, բայց շատ ցինիկ է ու վուլգար, հլը որ չի գրավում։


The Boys-ի միակ թերությունն էն ա, որ ամեն սերիայից հետո պտի 1 շաբաթ սպասես։
Բայց շատ լավն ա։)

----------


## ivy

> The Boys-ի միակ թերությունն էն ա, որ ամեն սերիայից հետո պտի 1 շաբաթ սպասես։
> Բայց շատ լավն ա։)


Առաջին սեզոնը լրիվ կա։ Դու արդեն երկրո՞րդն ես նայում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Առաջին սեզոնը լրիվ կա։ Դու արդեն երկրո՞րդն ես նայում։



Ահա, իրանից բացի մեկ էլ Rick and Morty-ն ա, որ էդ աստիճանի դզել ա։

----------

LisBeth (25.09.2020), Հայկօ (24.09.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> The Boys-ը սկսեցի նայել, The Expanse-ն էլ, երկուսից էլ դեռ առաջին սերիան եմ նայել ու դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝՝ շարունակեմ, թե չէ։  
> The Boys-ը լավ կերպարներ ու դինամիկա ունի, բայց շատ ցինիկ է ու վուլգար, հլը որ չի գրավում։


Առաջին էպիզոդում մի ստից դրվագ է, հետո նմանը չի կրկնվում։ Ցինիզմի ու սեքսուալ տեսարանների կայունություն առհասարակ չկա ու լիքը հակասականություն կա, բայց նայվում է։

----------

Freeman (30.12.2020), ivy (25.09.2020), LisBeth (25.09.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Առաջին էպիզոդում մի ստից դրվագ է, հետո նմանը չի կրկնվում։ Ցինիզմի ու սեքսուալ տեսարանների կայունություն առհասարակ չկա ու լիքը հակասականություն կա, բայց նայվում է։


Երկու սեզոնն էլ նայեցի, ու վերջում մոտս «էլի եմ ուզում» վիճակ էր։ Ոնց որ "Happy"-ից հետո։ 

Հիմա "Sweet Home"-ն եմ նայում՝ կորեական սերիալ, թե ոնց են մարդիկ մոնստր դառնում։ Չգիտեմ էլ ինչի ձգեց, աչքիս էս լոքդաունի ազդեցություններն է։ Երևի սենց որ գնա վերջը "The Walking Dead"-ն էլ սկսեմ նայել։ 
"Sweet Home"-ը թեև նոր սերիալ է, բայց հավանաբար մինչև կովիդն են նկարահանել, սերիալի ընթացքում 2020 թվականի ամիսներն են գրում, ու թե ամեն ամիս ոնց է անհասկանալի վիրուսը հայտնվում ու տարածվում, և որ սիմպտոմների ժամանակ է պետք անցնել կարանտինի։ Զուգադիպությունը ժպտացնում է։ 
Ախմախ սերիալ է, բայց մի ձև նայվում է։ Դերասանները շատ սիրուն են, մոնստրները՝ չէ։

Սուրբ ծննդի օրերին մի թեթև, ռոմանտիկ, նորվեգական սերիալ նայեցի՝ "Home for Christmas" ("Hjem til jul"):
Էստեղ ամեն ինչ փակ է, ծանր լոքդաուն, ոչ մի տոնական բան չկա քաղաքում, ու ես ինքս ինձ համար տոն էի սարքում, էս սերիալն էր դրա մի մասն էր։ Նայելիս ոնց որ ամանորյա շուկաների ու դարչինի հոտ զգայիր։ Գլխավոր դերասանուհու լույս արձակող աչքերն ու ժպիտն էլ ամեն ինչ արժեին։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Երկու սեզոնն էլ նայեցի, ու վերջում մոտս «էլի եմ ուզում» վիճակ էր։ Ոնց որ "Happy"-ից հետո։


Կոմիքսը կարդա: The Boys-ի սերիալը կոմիքսի համեմատ նույնն ա, ինչ մանկական «Արևիկ» երգչախումբը՝ Ռամշտայնի համեմատ: Չեմ չափազանցնում: Ու սյուժեն էլ ա լրիվ տարբեր, նենց որ վատ սպոյլերներ հաստատ բռնած չես լինի:

----------

ivy (30.12.2020), Աթեիստ (30.12.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Կոմիքսը կարդա: The Boys-ի սերիալը կոմիքսի համեմատ նույնն ա, ինչ մանկական «Արևիկ» երգչախումբը՝ Ռամշտայնի համեմատ: Չեմ չափազանցնում: Ու սյուժեն էլ ա լրիվ տարբեր, նենց որ վատ սպոյլերներ հաստատ բռնած չես լինի:


Սերիալը նայելուց հետո կոմիքսը գտա, կարդացի  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (30.12.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Shamelessն եմ նայում բրիտանական: Խելքս գնում ա սենց սերիալների համար` ռեալիստական , համ էլ տարբեր ակցենտներ եմ սովորում:


Բրիտանական underclass-working class-ի մասին կատակերգական սերիալները մեկը մյուսից ընտիր են: Ամեն մեկը նայելիս մտածում եմ՝ ինչքան հավես սենց բաներ կարար անել հայկական իրականության մասին, բայց ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի՝ չնայած բրիտանական խավերի միջև տարբերությունը ավելի մեծ ա, հայկականում վերև-ներքև մեծամտությունն ա ավելի ահռելի ու ցավոք ծաղրանքից էն կողմ ոչ մի խորություն չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, որ մեզ մոտ կարողանան անել…

Shameless, Benidorm, The Royle Family, Derry Girls, The Job Lot

Իմ բախտը բերել ա, որ լիքը բան կա որ չեմ նայել, հա հայտնաբերում եմ ու նայում… Զուգահեռ սկսում եմ ճանաչել ակցենտները: Ասենք եթե ավստրալական ու ամերիկյան ակցենտները շատ ընդհանուր եմ ճանաչում, յուրաքանչյուրը որպես մեկական ամբողջություն, էս սերիալների շնորհիվ Մանչեստրի, Ուելսի, Հս. Իռլանդիայի, Բերմինգեմի բնակիչներին արդեն ոնց որ սկսում եմ զանազանել:

----------

Agni (02.01.2021)

----------


## Agni

Ես  էլ եմ սիրում բրիտանական ֆիլմեր ու սերիալներ' Shamelessը վաղուց էի նայում, բայց ինչ-որ պահի սկսեց նյարդայնացնել ու էլ չնայեցի:
Ինչի ոչ մեկդ Sex educationը չի նայել?   :Smile:  էնքան եմ հավանել նկարահանման վայրը, հին դպրոցի շենքը, բնությունը...իսկ դեռահասների ֆանտազիաներն ու կյանքը վաբշե: 
The boysը իմ չսիրած ժանր էր, բայց շատ արագ նայեցինք:
Կոմեդի/դրամա շրջանակներում նոր ինչ կա որ կարելիա նայել?
Հ.գ. հեռախոսով հարցականի նշանը չգտա))

----------

Fragile (10.03.2021), Աթեիստ (03.01.2021), Շինարար (03.01.2021)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես  էլ եմ սիրում բրիտանական ֆիլմեր ու սերիալներ' Shamelessը վաղուց էի նայում, բայց ինչ-որ պահի սկսեց նյարդայնացնել ու էլ չնայեցի:
> Ինչի ոչ մեկդ Sex educationը չի նայել?   էնքան եմ հավանել նկարահանման վայրը, հին դպրոցի շենքը, բնությունը...իսկ դեռահասների ֆանտազիաներն ու կյանքը վաբշե: 
> The boysը իմ չսիրած ժանր էր, բայց շատ արագ նայեցինք:
> Կոմեդի/դրամա շրջանակներում նոր ինչ կա որ կարելիա նայել?
> Հ.գ. հեռախոսով հարցականի նշանը չգտա))


Sex Education-ն անհամբեր սպասում ենք շարունակությանը։
Ջիլիանը կյանք ա։
The Boys-ը մենակ եմ նայել, էլի շատ լավն էր, ասում են կոմիքսը տասնապատիկ լավն ա։

Հ.Գ.
Ենթադրում եմ Gboard-ով ես գրում, ստորակետի վրա սեղմած պահի, պտի որ հայտնվի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես  էլ եմ սիրում բրիտանական ֆիլմեր ու սերիալներ' Shamelessը վաղուց էի նայում, բայց ինչ-որ պահի սկսեց նյարդայնացնել ու էլ չնայեցի:
> Ինչի ոչ մեկդ Sex educationը չի նայել?   էնքան եմ հավանել նկարահանման վայրը, հին դպրոցի շենքը, բնությունը...իսկ դեռահասների ֆանտազիաներն ու կյանքը վաբշե: 
> The boysը իմ չսիրած ժանր էր, բայց շատ արագ նայեցինք:
> Կոմեդի/դրամա շրջանակներում նոր ինչ կա որ կարելիա նայել?
> Հ.գ. հեռախոսով հարցականի նշանը չգտա))


Shameless-ը ինչ-որ ընթացք մի թեթև տափակացավ, բայց հետո վերջում էլի տեղն ընկավ: Ամերիկյանը ինձ մի այլ կարգի դուր չեկավ՝ հենց սկզբից:
Sex education-ի մթնոլորտը էնպես ա արած, որ ավելի ամերիկյան, միջազգային պահանջարկ բավարարող լինի: Ես դպրոցում աշխատել եմ, բացարձակ էստեղի դպրոց չի: Դպրոցականների անկաշկանդությունը էստեղի չի: Մշտապես արևոտ եղանակից էլ երևի չխոսանք: Էդ առումով ինձ համար էդքան կոլորիտային չի, բայց նայել եմ: Իհարկե հումորը տիպիկ բրիտանական ա:
Peaky Blinders-ը նայե՞լ ես, կատակերգություն չի իհարկե, բայց էլի նուրբ բրիտանական հումորի պակաս չկա: Լիքը կոլորիտային կերպարներ, նույնիսկ ոչ գլխավորները: Մի քիչ սյուժեն կարող էր ավելի մշակված լիներ, բայց լարված հետևելուն չի խանգարում:

Կատակերգություններից Gavin & Staceyն մոռացել եմ նշել, հին ա, բայց ամենալավը, իմ իմացած ամենաբարի, ծիծաղելի սերիալներից ա:

----------

Agni (24.05.2021)

----------


## Freeman

> Sex Education-ն անհամբեր սպասում ենք շարունակությանը։
> Ջիլիանը կյանք ա։
> The Boys-ը մենակ եմ նայել, էլի շատ լավն էր, ասում են կոմիքսը տասնապատիկ լավն ա։
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Ենթադրում եմ Gboard-ով ես գրում, ստորակետի վրա սեղմած պահի, պտի որ հայտնվի։


Sex education ը մի-քիչ նայեցի, չդզեց։
Good omens ն էր շատ լավը, առաջին սերիան էի նայել, մնացածը մի քանի օր առաջ նայեցի։
Բայց վերջակետի վրա պիտի սեղմի  :Jpit:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Աչքիս առանց երկարացնելու դնեմ մյուս սեզոններն էլ նայեմ, մեկ ա վերջը համոզելու ես, որ ամբողջը նայեմ


Այվի, հիմա մենք Լեֆթօվերսի աշխարհու՞մ չենք

----------


## ivy

> Այվի, հիմա մենք Լեֆթօվերսի աշխարհու՞մ չենք


Լեֆթովերսի մասին մի անգամ գրել էի.



> Պատմությունն ինձ համար կորստի մասին է։
> Մի կողմ թողնենք ամբողջ միստիկան, որ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի ուժով մի վայրկյանում միլիոնավոր մարդիկ ուղղակի անհետանում են (թրեյլերից էլ է սա երևում, էնպես որ առանձնապես սփոյլեր չի գրածս)։
> Սրա տեղը կարող ենք դնել ցանկացած ուրիշ ռեալ իրադարձություն՝ բնական աղետ, պատերազմ, համաճարակ, տեռորիզմ, դժբախտ պատահար, որի արդյունքում մարդիկ վերանաում են՝ իրենք հետևում թողնելով նրանց, ովքեր էդ կորստի հետ պիտի ապրել կարողանան։


Էնպես որ, հա, մենք միշտ էլ լեֆթովերսի աշխարհում ենք, պիտի փորձենք ապրել մեր անձնական կորուստների հետ, ինչ անուն էլ որ ունենան էդ կորուստները, ու ընդհանրապես, անկախ ամեն ինչից, ապրելու իմաստ փնտրենք, ինչ-որ բանի հավատանք ու ձգտենք կամ էլ անջատենք ինքներս մեզ ու լռվենք մնանք։

----------

Յոհաննես (05.01.2021)

----------


## ivy

Վերջերս "Atypical"-ը նայեցի․ չգիտեմ՝ Ռոբիա Ռաշիդն ով է, որ էսպիսի սիրուն գործ է ստեղծել, բայց նենց կգրկեի իրեն։
Պատմության հերոսը դեռահաս է՝ աուտիզմի սպեկտրում, իր շուրջը գտնվող հարազատ և ոչ հարազատ մարդկանցով։ Ինքը նույն խնդիրներն ունի, ինչ ուրիշ դեռահասներ՝ սիրային-սեռական թեմաներ և այլն, բայց դրանց արտահայտման ձևերը տարբերվում են սպեկտրից դուրս գտնվողներից։ 
Սա էնքան կարևոր դաս է բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր մարդկանց նորմալի ու ոչ նորմալի են դասում, ովքեր շատ քիչ բան գիտեն ուրիշ մարդկանց մասին ու ոչ էլ փորձում են իմանալ։ Պատմությունը երբեմն զավեշտական պահեր ունի, բայց դրանց առանցքում իրավիճակներն ու ընկալումների տարբերություններն են և ոչ թե մարդը (ու դրա համար լիքը շնորհակալություն ստեղծագործ թիմին)։ 
Սերիալը ընդհանուր առմամբ կարծես ահագին դրական է ընկալվել նեյրո-ատիպիկ մարդկանց կողմից, հիմնական քննադատությունը (ինչքան աչքովս ընկավ) վերաբերվում էր նրան, որ գլխավոր հերոսի դերակատարման համար նեյրո-տիպիկ դերասան էին ընտրել և ոչ թե նեյրո-ատիպիկ, թեև ֆիլմում նաև աուտիզմի սպեկտրումում ընդգրկված դերասաններ կային։
Անհամբեր սպասում եմ չորրորդ սեզոնին․ ափսոս, որ վերջինն է լինելու։

Ու մի սերիալի մասին էլ եմ ուզում գրել, որը նոր եմ սկսել նայել՝ "This is Us":
Շատ ջերմ ու սիրուն պատմություն է մի ընտանիքից սերված երեք երեխաների ու նրանց կյանքի մասին՝ լիքը ֆլեշբեքերով, որոնք ցույց են տալիս իրենց ծնողների պատմությունը, ինչպես նաև նրանց համատեղ կյանքը՝ թե երեխաների հետ, թե մինչև նրանց ծնվելը։ Ոնց որ մի գունավոր պազլ լինի (երբևիցե տեսածս ամենասիրուններից մեկը), որի բոլոր մասերը քիչ-քիչ հավաքվում են ու մի բազմաշերտ նկար ստեղծում։
Առաջին սեզոնի մեջտեղներում եմ, ու գնալով ավելի լավն է դառնում։ Էնքան հետաքրքիր ու նուրբ թեմաներ են շոշափվում՝ մարդկային հարաբերություններին վերաբերվող, ու ամենը էնքան լավ է ներկայացված, որ համարյա կատարելության է հասնում։

----------

Agni (24.05.2021), Freeman (10.03.2021), Աթեիստ (10.03.2021), Ուլուանա (10.03.2021)

----------


## Agni

> Վերջերս "Atypical"-ը
> 
> Ու մի սերիալի մասին էլ եմ ուզում գրել, որը նոր եմ սկսել նայել՝ "This is Us" ։


Այվի, փաստորեն նոր սերիալ չես առաջարկել :Smile:  
Վերևում առաջարկածներդ երկուսն էլ նայեցի։ Atypicialը իսկապես հետաքրքիր էր,հատկապես ,եթե ծանոթ ես այդ սպեկտրի ու շրջապատի արձագանքին, խնդիրներին։ Մերսի ֆիլմի համար։
This is usը դժվար նայեցի,մի կողմից լավ էր,որ շատ բազմազան հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ու դրանց հաղթահարման վերաբերյալ էր ցույց տալիս, բայց չափից շատ էր ու հոգնացնում էր պահի տակ։
Դե ինչ, կսպասեմ նոր սերիալներ առաջարկեք։

----------

ivy (25.05.2021)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի, փաստորեն նոր սերիալ չես առաջարկել 
> Վերևում առաջարկածներդ երկուսն էլ նայեցի։ Atypicialը իսկապես հետաքրքիր էր,հատկապես ,եթե ծանոթ ես այդ սպեկտրի ու շրջապատի արձագանքին, խնդիրներին։ Մերսի ֆիլմի համար։
> This is usը դժվար նայեցի,մի կողմից լավ էր,որ շատ բազմազան հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ու դրանց հաղթահարման վերաբերյալ էր ցույց տալիս, բայց չափից շատ էր ու հոգնացնում էր պահի տակ։
> Դե ինչ, կսպասեմ նոր սերիալներ առաջարկեք։


Agni ջան, նրանք էլ չէի առաջարկել, ուղղակի գրել էի, թե ինչ սերիալներ եմ նայում  :Smile: 
Հիմա “The Mosquito Cost”-ն եմ նայում: Գիրքը չեմ կարդացել, 80-ականների համանուն ֆիլմն էլ չեմ նայել, սերիալը պատահաբար աչքովս ընկավ: 
Հետաքրքիր ու լարված պատմություն է, դերակատարումը լավն է, հավեսով նայում եմ: 
Ու ընթացքում մոտս հա մի հարց է առաջ գալիս, թե արդյո՞ք արդարացված է ծնողների կողմից երեխաներին նման իրավիճակի (ու ընդհանրապես՝ էդպիսի կյանքի) մեջ ներգրավելը: 

Մեկ էլ “Worn Stories”-ն եմ նայում. հետաքրքիր են մարդիկ ու իրենց իրական պատմությունները:

----------


## ivy

"Maid"-ն եմ նայում, երրորդ սերիային եմ հասել։ Շատ կարևոր սոցիալական խնդրի մասին է։

Համոզված եմ, մարդկանց մեծ մասը «բռնություն» բառի տակ ֆիզիկական / սեռական բռնություն է հասկանում։ Ու որ լսում ես՝ ինչ-որ կին բռնության պատճառով հեռացել է տնից, առաջինը մտքիդ հենց ֆիզիկական բռնությունն է գալիս։ 
Իսկ ինչ, եթե դեմքին չեն հարվածում, այլ պատին, իսկ ինչ, եթե զուգնընկերն, ասենք, զայրույթի հետ կապված (կամ այլ տեսակի) խնդիրներ ունի ու բոլոր կապտուկներն էլ բառերով և գոռոցներով է հասցնում։ Կամ իշխելով։ Կամ ազատության սահմանափակմամբ։ Կամ, կամ, կամ․․․ Սա բռնությունի չի՞, սրա պատճառով չարժի՞ հեռանալ։ 
Ինչքանո՞վ է էս տեսակի բռնության ճանաչումն ընդգրկված սոցիալական և իրավական համակարգի մեջ։ 
Իսկ մարդկանց գիտակցությա՞ն մեջ։

Էմոցիոնալ բռնությունն էնքան անտեսված ու թերագնահատված թեմա է, ու շատ ուրախացրեց, որ էդ թեմայով պատմություն են ներկայացրել, էն էլ էսքան լավ։

----------

Աթեիստ (30.10.2021)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, մարդ կա՞, որ Cobra Kai-ն ա նայում:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, մարդ կա՞, որ Cobra Kai-ն ա նայում:


Միացրեցի թրեյլերը ու ահագին զարմացա, որ դու էս սերիալն ես նայում  :Jpit: 
Հետո բլոգիդ գրառումը կարդացի, ընկերոջս հարցրեցի 80-ականների The Karate Kid-ի մասին. աչքերը պտտացրեց (հեչ լավ նշան չէր)  :Jpit: 
Բայց որոշեցինք սերիալը միացնել. ամեն դեպքում, հետաքրքրել էր, որ էդ ծեծուջարդով սերիալը (ինչքանով որ թրեյլերից տեսա) քեզ դուր էր եկել: Դե ինչքան էլ որ գրել էիր մեջն արծածվող հետաքրքիր թեմաների մասին, միևնույն է, լավ չէի պատկերացնում. առաջին հայացքից ոչ մի գրավիչ բան չկար, ու ուզում էի հասկանալ՝ ինչն էիր հավանել:
Էդպես միացրեցինք, երեք սերիա իրար հետևից նայեցինք ու հաստատ կշարունակենք նայել. երկուսիս դուրն էլ եկավ  :Yes:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.02.2022), Ուլուանա (02.02.2022)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Լավն են մեջի երեխեքը… Ես էլ ժամանակին երկու, թե երեք սեզոն նայել եմ։ 
Չգիտեի, որ նորն արդեն կա։ Կնայեմ։

----------

ivy (01.02.2022), Ուլուանա (02.02.2022)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Միացրեցի թրեյլերը ու ահագին զարմացա, որ դու էս սերիալն ես նայում 
> Հետո բլոգիդ գրառումը կարդացի, ընկերոջս հարցրեցի 80-ականների The Karate Kid-ի մասին. աչքերը պտտացրեց (հեչ լավ նշան չէր) 
> Բայց որոշեցինք սերիալը միացնել. ամեն դեպքում, հետաքրքրել էր, որ էդ ծեծուջարդով սերիալը (ինչքանով որ թրեյլերից տեսա) քեզ դուր էր եկել: Դե ինչքան էլ որ գրել էիր մեջն արծածվող հետաքրքիր թեմաների մասին, միևնույն է, լավ չէի պատկերացնում. առաջին հայացքից ոչ մի գրավիչ բան չկար, ու ուզում էի հասկանալ՝ ինչն էիր հավանել:
> Էդպես միացրեցինք, երեք սերիա իրար հետևից նայեցինք ու հաստատ կշարունակենք նայել. երկուսիս դուրն էլ եկավ


Դե լավ ա  :Jpit: : 
Բայց կինոներն էլ նայի, ամեն դեպքում նախապատմություն ա, էլի: Հետո որ կինոյից իմացածդ կերպարները հայտնվեն սերիալում, գոհ կլինես, որ կինոն նայել էիր: Հավես նոստալգիա ա ապահովում:  :Love: 

Ի դեպ, ես թրեյլերը չեմ էլ տեսել: Բլոգային գրառումս անելուց հետո նոր մտքովս անցավ, որ կարելի էր թրեյլերն էլ դնել, բայց համ էլ մտածեցի, որ դրա թրեյլերը պիտի որ առանձնապես գրավիչ չլինի ու ճիշտ պատկերացում չտա սերիալի մասին, ու, փաստորեն, չէի սխալվել  :Jpit: : Չնայած պարզ ա, որ մարդիկ որևէ սերիալ կամ կինո նայելուց առաջ սովորաբար սենց թե նենց նայում են թրեյլերը:

----------

ivy (02.02.2022)

----------


## ivy

> Դե լավ ա : 
> Բայց կինոներն էլ նայի, ամեն դեպքում նախապատմություն ա, էլի: Հետո որ կինոյից իմացածդ կերպարները հայտնվեն սերիալում, գոհ կլինես, որ կինոն նայել էիր: Հավես նոստալգիա ա ապահովում: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, ես թրեյլերը չեմ էլ տեսել: Բլոգային գրառումս անելուց հետո նոր մտքովս անցավ, որ կարելի էր թրեյլերն էլ դնել, բայց համ էլ մտածեցի, որ դրա թրեյլերը պիտի որ առանձնապես գրավիչ չլինի ու ճիշտ պատկերացում չտա սերիալի մասին, ու, փաստորեն, չէի սխալվել : Չնայած պարզ ա, որ մարդիկ որևէ սերիալ կամ կինո նայելուց առաջ սովորաբար սենց թե նենց նայում են թրեյլերը:


Չէ, ֆիլմերը հաստատ նայողը չեմ։ 
Բայց մի տեղ աչքովս ընկավ, որ Էլիզաբեթ Շուն կար 80-ականների ֆիլմում (լրիվ դեղնակտուց), ու մոտս հույս առաջացավ, որ սերիալում էլ կհայտնվի՝ դե արդեն մեծացած։ Էդ դերասանուհին ջահել ժամանակ լրիվ մոխրագույն մկնիկ էր իմ աչքին (հենց թեկուզ «Կոկտեյլ»-ում), բայց վերջերս որ տեսնում եմ ֆիլմերում/սերիալներում, ահագին զարմանում եմ, թե ինչ գրավիչ կին է դարձել 50-ից հետո։ Հատկապես "The Boys"-ում վերջն էր, հնարավոր չէր աչք կտրել  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ, ֆիլմերը հաստատ նայողը չեմ։ 
> Բայց մի տեղ աչքովս ընկավ, որ Էլիզաբեթ Շուն կար 80-ականների ֆիլմում (լրիվ դեղնակտուց), ու մոտս հույս առաջացավ, որ սերիալում էլ կհայտնվի՝ դե արդեն մեծացած։ Էդ դերասանուհին ջահել ժամանակ լրիվ մոխրագույն մկնիկ էր իմ աչքին (հենց թեկուզ «Կոկտեյլ»-ում), բայց վերջերս որ տեսնում եմ ֆիլմերում/սերիալներում, ահագին զարմանում եմ, թե ինչ գրավիչ կին է դարձել 50-ից հետո։ Հատկապես "The Boys"-ում վերջն էր, հնարավոր չէր աչք կտրել


Հա, Էլիզաբեթ Շուն 80-ականներին ահագին ստանդարտ 80-ականների աղջնակ էր, հիմա շատ ավելի լավն ա, համաձայն եմ: Երրորդ սեզոնում մի պահ հայտնվում ա  :Love: : Հուսով եմ` սա սփոյլեր չի համարվի  :Jpit: :

----------

ivy (02.02.2022)

----------


## ivy

Վերջերս աղջիկս "Heartstopper" կոմիքսն էր կարդում՝ դպրոցականների մասին LGBTQ թեմաներով, ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց, մի քիչ գնացի հետքերով։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

Պարզվեց՝ սերիալն էլ կա, ըստ կոմիքսի առաջին հատորի։
Նայեցի մի շնչով, էդ ի՜նչ լավն էր  :Love: 
Համ LGBTQ թեմաներն էն շատ լավ ներկայացված (բոլոր տառերով հանդերձ), համ էրեխեքի հարաբերությունները, զգացմունքներն ու ընկերությունը։ 
Ու էնքան ուրախացրեց դեռահասների մասին մի սերիալ նայել, որտեղ էրեխեքն իրենց հենց էրեխեքի պես են պահում՝ առանց գռեհիկ թեմաների, ալկոհոլի, թմրանյութերի ու եսիմ ինչերի (նույն պատճառով Stranger Things-ն էլ եմ սիրում)։
Շատ-շատ պուպուշ ու քաղցր մի բան էր։
Սպասում եմ շարունակությանը  :Love:

----------

Freeman (17.10.2022), Աթեիստ (16.10.2022)

----------


## ivy

Ու քանի էստեղ եմ, մի սերիալի մասին էլ գրեմ։
Մի երկու տարի առաջ Ուլուանայի բլոգում էս գրառումը ընկավ աչքովս՝ "Anne with an E" սերիալի մասին։
Էդ ժամանակ չնայեցի, բայց մնացել էր հիշողությանս մեջ։
Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ մտքովս անցավ նայել աղջկաս հետ։ Շա՜տ-շա՜տ-շա՜տ լավն էր։ 
Կերպարները, պատմությունը, սոցիալական թեմաները, ֆեմինիզմը․ մի իսկական գլուխգործոց։ Գիրքը չեմ կարդացել, բայց կարծում եմ՝ դա էլ հրաշալի բան պիտի լինի։
 @Ուլուանա, շնորհակալություն բլոգային գրառմանդ համար, թե չէ ես ինքս ինձնով դժվար թե հայտնաբերեի էս սերիալը։

----------

Ուլուանա (17.10.2022)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ու քանի էստեղ եմ, մի սերիալի մասին էլ գրեմ։
> Մի երկու տարի առաջ Ուլուանայի բլոգում էս գրառումը ընկավ աչքովս՝ "Anne with an E" սերիալի մասին։
> Էդ ժամանակ չնայեցի, բայց մնացել էր հիշողությանս մեջ։
> Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ մտքովս անցավ նայել աղջկաս հետ։ Շա՜տ-շա՜տ-շա՜տ լավն էր։ 
> Կերպարները, պատմությունը, սոցիալական թեմաները, ֆեմինիզմը․ մի իսկական գլուխգործոց։ Գիրքը չեմ կարդացել, բայց կարծում եմ՝ դա էլ հրաշալի բան պիտի լինի։
>  @Ուլուանա, շնորհակալություն բլոգային գրառմանդ համար, թե չէ ես ինքս ինձնով դժվար թե հայտնաբերեի էս սերիալը։



Սա Վերան նայում էր (Էլի Ուլուանայի գովալուց հետո), դեմից մի քանի սերիա ոնց որ երեխեքի հետ, հետո մենակ։
Կողքից ես էլ էի նայում, ու լիքը բաներ դուրըս չեկան (խոսքը պերսոնաժներ հաճախ անտրամաբանական վարքի մասին ա, բայց հիմա ոչ մի հստակ բան չեմ կարա հիշեմ)։ Որևէ մեկին խորհուրդ չէի տա, բայց նոր Վերան ասում ա, երեխեքը կպել են, որ նայեն ։)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ու քանի էստեղ եմ, մի սերիալի մասին էլ գրեմ։
> Մի երկու տարի առաջ Ուլուանայի բլոգում էս գրառումը ընկավ աչքովս՝ "Anne with an E" սերիալի մասին։
> Էդ ժամանակ չնայեցի, բայց մնացել էր հիշողությանս մեջ։
> Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ մտքովս անցավ նայել աղջկաս հետ։ Շա՜տ-շա՜տ-շա՜տ լավն էր։ 
> Կերպարները, պատմությունը, սոցիալական թեմաները, ֆեմինիզմը․ մի իսկական գլուխգործոց։ Գիրքը չեմ կարդացել, բայց կարծում եմ՝ դա էլ հրաշալի բան պիտի լինի։
>  @Ուլուանա, շնորհակալություն բլոգային գրառմանդ համար, թե չէ ես ինքս ինձնով դժվար թե հայտնաբերեի էս սերիալը։


Ուխ, ինչ հավես ա, որ նայել ու հավանել եք  :Love: : Մենք վերջերս ընտանիքով արդեն 4-րդ անգամը նայեցինք  :LOL: : Դե, մի անգամ որ Վազգենի հետ նայեցինք, հետո` շատ չանցած, մի հատ էլ Արեգի հետ նայեցինք: Վերջացնելուց հետո էլ մի տեսակ «սեղանի» սերիալ էր դառել, էն որ պարբերաբար պատահական մի սերիա ընտրում, միացնում, նայում էինք ընտանիքով, ու արդյունքում էլի համարյա բոլոր սերիաները նայեցինք, որոշները` մեկից ավել անգամներ: Մեկ էլ վերջերս էլի հիշել էինք, որոշեցինք սկզբից մինչև վերջ նորից նայել  :Jpit: : Էդ սերիալն ինձ համար մի տեսակ ոնց որ տուն լինի, էն որ հա ուզում ես վերադառնալ` որպես հարմարավետ, տաքուկ ու ջերմ վայր:  :Jpit: )

----------

ivy (17.10.2022)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, Ռիփ, Cobra Kai-ի 5-րդ սեզոնը նայե՞լ ես: Մենք վերջերս նայեցինք: 
 @Sambitbaba, դու վերջը նայեցի՞ր: Ասել էիր, որ սկզբի սեզոնները նայել ես:

Ժող, իսկ Grey's Anatomy-ն նայող կա՞: 2005-ից գնում ա, մենք 2010-ից սկսեցինք նայել (արդեն եղած սեզոններն արագ-արագ նայեցինք, հետո` արդեն շաբաթը մեկ)  ու տենց, փաստորեն, արդեն 12 տարի... Սկզբում շատ լավն էր, բայց գնալով համը դուրս եկավ, ինչպես սովորաբար լինում ա չափազանց երկար ձգված սերիալների դեպքում, քանի որ երասանները հոգնում կամ այլ պատճառներով թողնում են սերիալը, ու արդյունքում հիմնական ու սիրելի դարձած կերպարներից շատերը հերթով կամ հեռանում են, կամ մեռնում, կամ էլ ուղղակի անկապանում: Ոնց որ թե դեռ վերջանալու միտք չունի: Նույնիսկ էն «Սանտա Բարբարային» տվեց-անցավ... Էն որ դերասանները աչքիդ առաջ ծերացան:  :LOL:  Սկզբում շատ էինք սիրում, մեծ հաճույքով էինք նայում, իսկ վերջին մի քանի տարին` ավելի շատ սովորության ուժով, դե, արդեն ավելի քան մի տասնամյակի ծանոթ, հարազատ մարդիկ են, հարազատ միջավայր, մի տեսակ դժվար ա լքելը, համ էլ էդքան նայել ենք, բա չիմանա՞նք` վերջն ինչ ա լինում:  :LOL:  Էս սերիալին բնորոշ բաներից մեկն էն ա, որ աշխարհում ինչ լինի, էդ սերիալում պարտադիր պիտի անդրադարձ լինի դրան. էլ քովիդ, էլ BLM ու էլի հազար ու խնդրահարույց իրավիճակ, որ էդ պահին ակտուալ ա եղել, բայց հիմա մտքիս չի գալիս: Ամեն սեզոնի սկսվելիս հույս ենք ունենում, որ այն վերջինը կլինի, բայց հլը որ հիասթափվում ենք: Արդեն չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչ պիտի լինի, որ որոշեն ավարտել: Իրականում լավ կլիներ` տարիներ առաջ ավարտած լինեին: Բայց դե մարդիկ փող են աշխատում, ի՞նչ կարող ես ասել:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.10.2022)

----------


## ivy

> Ի դեպ, Ռիփ, Cobra Kai-ի 5-րդ սեզոնը նայե՞լ ես: Մենք վերջերս նայեցինք:


Cobra Kai-ը երկու սեզոնից հետո թողեցինք, էլ չհետաքրքրեց։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Cobra Kai-ը երկու սեզոնից հետո թողեցինք, էլ չհետաքրքրեց։


Ափսոս, հետո գնալով ավելի հետաքրքրանում ա: )))

----------

ivy (18.10.2022)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Չէ, դեռ լռված եմ չորրորդի կեսերում, Ան ջան։ Չգիտեի էլ, որ հինգերորդ կա... Հեչ ժամանակ չի լինում, շատ եմ զբաղված վերջերս։
Բայց որ հիշեցրեցիր, կարծում եմ, կնայեմ։ Շնորհակալ եմ։ :Love:

----------

Ուլուանա (20.10.2022)

----------

